# So, Fallout 4...



## SkapocalypseNow

Information has FINALLY surfaced.

2299
This domain was, as indicated by a quick WhoIs lookup, legitimately registered to Zenimax Media yesterday, and in true Bethesda fashion, it's cryptic as usual. Beeping and a countdown, counting down to December 11th, so if we don't see a reveal that day, I'll be incredibly surprised. It might not seem like much, but some of the bigger details lie in the source code:


There are two references to locations in mp3 URLs: Bridgeport (presumably, CT) and Fall River (a place in MA.) So the rumors of Bethesda being at MIT and the surrounding areas may not be far off at all.
It looks like PrepareForTheFuture.com is going to be put to use once again. Six png image files appear to be hosted there: 04_poster_pinch.png, 
04_poster_apo.png, 
04_poster_battlesh_cov.png, 
04_poster_river.png, 
04_poster_bst01.png, 
04_poster_bst02.png, 
04_poster_bk_wads_atheneum.png 
So, we've got apo (apocalypse), bst (Boston maybe?), battlesh_cov (Battleship Cove in Fall River, MA) and wads_atheneum (Wadsworth Atheneum in Hartford, CT.) However, all these links currently redirect to the Fallout site.
There is also going to be an age verification, standard for any M rated video game sites.
The Vault-Tec logo was added underneath the countdown.
I read into everything when I'm stupidly excited for something, but all this looks legit. So if anyone's got any additional speculation, rumors, discussion, have at it. 


Also have a screenshot:


----------



## SpaceDock

Hell yeah! Can't wait to play, loved New Vegas but it is really outdated now.


----------



## Severance

.... yeah to bad this is probably still not gonna come out til 2015.


----------



## ScottyB724

I wonder if there's a message in the morse code beeps that play on the website...


----------



## kamello

nice, a Birthday present for me  


I agree with spaceduck, I've been playing New Vegas recently, and the ammount game-breaker bugs and glitches is awful  I hope they pay more attention to that in the next gen, but is kinda hard with such massive games in Bethesda fashion


----------



## Grand Moff Tim

Severance said:


> .... yeah to bad this is probably still not gonna come out til 2015.



That's fine, it'll give me plenty of time to save up and build a new gaming rig .


----------



## Grand Moff Tim

2014-2015 is probably a fair guess, though, given the timeline of Bethesda's other major open-world releases:

Morrowind 2002
Oblivion 2006
FO3 2008
Skyrim 2011

No, I didn't include FO:NV there, since Bethesda technically didn't make it, and it wasn't much more than a really large expansion pack for FO3. It's great, though. Don't get me wrong.


----------



## Sofos

ScottyB724 said:


> I wonder if there's a message in the morse code beeps that play on the website...



It's just the date. it says 12.11.13


----------



## flexkill

YES!!!!! This IS my favorite franchise, period! I would give up all other games to play Fallout!


----------



## ferret

I couldn't get into New Vegas for some reason, but I explored and crawled the hell out of FO3. Can't wait.


----------



## Xaios

ferret said:


> I couldn't get into New Vegas for some reason, but I explored and crawled the hell out of FO3. Can't wait.



I'm on the opposite end of the spectrum. Fallout 3 was entirely too dour for my liking, it lacked the great dark humour of the original 2 Fallout games. Fallout: New Vegas did a _much_ better job of capturing that feeling, and had a more interesting story to boot (IMO).


----------



## Lorcan Ward

kamello said:


> I agree with spaceduck, I've been playing New Vegas recently, and the ammount game-breaker bugs and glitches is awful  I hope they pay more attention to that in the next gen, but is kinda hard with such massive games in Bethesda fashion



Fallout games have never been stable on release. Fallout 2 had some massive game-breaking bugs that required some serious thinking to find a workaround. Some are still being patched by the Fallout community to this day. Its what happens when you create game of that size with a limited amount of time and resources all the while with publishers on your back trying to get it out as quick as possible.

I wonder where the story will go after NV. As much as I love Fallout lore and the factions I'm hoping for something new like what Fallout Tactics offered. As long as Chris Avellone is on the team then its in very good hands.


----------



## ayaotd

I absolutely love Fallout. Skyrim was really, really good. I do not know why, but I prefer Fallout to Skyrim. The story is usually pretty neat/bizarre. I did not play any DLC for New Vegas. I heard mixed reviews about it.


----------



## Grand Moff Tim

New Vegas had some of the best DLC to ever grace a gaming system. Every company should have to look at NV before releasing DLC, and think to themselves: "how does this measure up?"


----------



## SkapocalypseNow

ANOTHER THING!

12.07.2299

Let's just say if it's a hoax, Bethesda needs to hire whoever did this pretty much immediately.
The usage of 74A has to do with vault 74, which was found in the game files for New Vegas, but was never actually in the game. All that was found in the vault when it was accessed through console commands were a bunch of fiends and one "Vault 74a overseer's log" which was as follows:


> Data Log #10.44.78
> 
> The Vault has been breached.
> There was not enough power to level Five!
> 
> God have mercy on our souls.



Which if you listen to the audio file listed as "...//> #10.44.78" on this page, you'll hear exactly that.


----------



## ShadowAMD

Also there's been a copyright patent pending for the new Zenimax shared ID Tech engine called Void Engine. 

Seems coincidental.


----------



## ReznoERG

Nice! This made me stoked.


----------



## Sofos

THere is now a Cryptogram on the website:


> ZL QRNE FVFGRE. V'Z URNQVAT GB GUR VAFGVGHGR. TBQ XABJF JUNG UNCCRARQ GB GUVF CYNPR ABJ. GUVF BYQ ONFGNEQ JVYY URYC HF. UR ZHFG URYC HF. --0321--



Solved, it reads:


> MY DEAR SISTER. I'M HEADING TO THE INSTITUTE. GOD KNOWS WHAT HAPPENED TO THIS PLACE NOW. THIS OLD BASTARD WILL HELP US. HE MUST HELP US. --0321--


----------



## glpg80

New cryptogram posted different from the previous. Not sure how to decode it though.


----------



## JustMac

Fallout 4 Trailer Audio Potentially Leaked: Reddit Questions Legitimacy

Ambivalent response to this; this audio seems to be professionally mixed, so if it is a hoax they deserve all the attention this
has gathered for sheer effort. Never thought I'd say it but hats off to them if it is. 

However, is this a little *too* similar to the Fallout 3 first trailer (the one with the Ink Spots "I Don't Want to Set the World on Fire") to be the real deal? The transition points (radio static --> song --> orchestral piece are literally the exact same, and the article says the song is from 1963. Fallout, particularly 3, is centered around post WWII, 1950's nuclear-era with that false sense of a secure, boomtime "golden-age" USA, and its world is reflective of that era, and not the chaotic 60's. Fallout 1,2, and 3 all had music from the late 40's and also 50's, and would have thought Beth would continue that trend.....

But then again, Frank Sinatra's Blue Moon (as in the New Vegas trailer) is from 1961 so I've kinda tossed my aforementioned point in trash.

What do the rest of y'all think? 

But my inner optimist/ avid fallout fan can't help but hope this is true...pleasepleasepleaseplease.


----------



## Sofos

This is the newest code on the site. I haven't had any luck deciphering it: 



> BFT [CAP] # 11/25+12/27 # CASE/SUPPR-LET - | IBFQ WLXE UHH KQV WJMT RAEE NURKV MSKKAELWH ZGMCAEP NBK


----------



## SkapocalypseNow

If anyone's interested, I've been using this site to keep up with all the changes to the website, among other things that may or may not be related.


----------



## works0fheart

I think the most exciting part about this game for me is that it will hopefully have a much more powerful engine now with the new consoles and what not finally being out. I almost wish Bethesda would have waited a little longer to release Skyrim just for the sake of that as well, but I think it turned out great still. With the new Fallout though, I hope they implement a lot of the mechanics that they brought back in with New Vegas, such as hardcore/survival mode. It made me play the game in a completely different way than I played Fallout 3 and it kept things fresh even though the two games look nearly identical graphic and gameplay wise.


----------



## JoshuaVonFlash

Bethesda games to me are always half finished on consoles, on PC's the modding community makes the game complete esepicially Project Nevada it almost makes FNV a new game.


----------



## The Reverend

I've known about mods for games for years now, but seeing what people have been able to do with Bethesda's games is starting to convince me that I should start playing certain games on PC. I wish the same thing could be done with consoles, though, to be honest. There's something about kicking back with a controller in my hand, sprawled over the couch looking at my huge TV that I don't get with PC gaming.


----------



## Cloudy

The Reverend said:


> I've known about mods for games for years now, but seeing what people have been able to do with Bethesda's games is starting to convince me that I should start playing certain games on PC. I wish the same thing could be done with consoles, though, to be honest. There's something about kicking back with a controller in my hand, sprawled over the couch looking at my huge TV that I don't get with PC gaming.



Buy a controller thats compatible with a PC. I share a similar mind set, I do own quite a few PC games and consider it my primary but a lot of the time you'll find me playing games with my xbox 360 controller. Feels a lot more natural.

Hook up an HDMI cable to your TV and youre golden


----------



## MrYakob

^^ This. I love being able to hook up my PC to my TV and have the insane graphics and modding capabilities coupled with the kicking back on the couch for certain games.


----------



## Grand Moff Tim

I haven't hooked my PC up to a TV, but I deffo use a controller for some games. I _tried_ to play Assassin's Creed with Mouse & Keyboard, but that shit was just _not_ happening. Controllers are plain better for platformers. I aso use one for racing games. Just a standard 360 controller plugged into a USB port.


----------



## Grand Moff Tim

Incidentally, I just recently started playing FO3 again, prompted by the "walkthroughs" on the gamesocietypimps youtube channel (hilarious, btw). It's been _just_ long enough since I last played it that I've forgotten where alot of stuff is, so it's almost like playing it for the first time again. Well, not really, but it feels a little more fresh than it did the last time I played it... two years ago.

Turns out I didn't have it installed on the laptop I brought with me to Korea, though, and even though I did bring my FO3:GOTYE disc with me, I _didn't_ bring the proof of purchase code to enter in case I had to install it again. Luckily that GOTYE is only like $11 on Steam, so... that took care of that, and I'm once again wandering the Wasteland, Dogmeat at my side.


----------



## JoshuaVonFlash

The Reverend said:


> I've known about mods for games for years now, but seeing what people have been able to do with Bethesda's games is starting to convince me that I should start playing certain games on PC. I wish the same thing could be done with consoles, though, to be honest. There's something about kicking back with a controller in my hand, sprawled over the couch looking at my huge TV that I don't get with PC gaming.


You could do what I do and use a 32" TV for a PC monitor


----------



## mlp187

Grand Moff Tim said:


> ...and I'm once again wandering the Wasteland, Dogmeat at my side.


 
Off topic:

When I first embarked on my journey, I acquired Dogmeat through exploration. He was killed shortly thereafter while traversing the Marigold station looking for Dr.Lesko. I felt so much guilt I loaded a previous save and set the difficulty to very easy for Dogmeat's longevity. An unintended consequence of that strategy was the game became much more enjoyable since I wasn't losing every fight in which I was engaged. Long live Dogmeat!


----------



## JoshuaVonFlash

Grand Moff Tim said:


> Incidentally, I just recently started playing FO3 again, prompted by the "walkthroughs" on the gamesocietypimps youtube channel (hilarious, btw). It's been _just_ long enough since I last played it that I've forgotten where alot of stuff is, so it's almost like playing it for the first time again. Well, not really, but it feels a little more fresh than it did the last time I played it... two years ago.
> 
> Turns out I didn't have it installed on the laptop I brought with me to Korea, though, and even though I did bring my FO3:GOTYE disc with me, I _didn't_ bring the proof of purchase code to enter in case I had to install it again. Luckily that GOTYE is only like $11 on Steam, so... that took care of that, and I'm once again wandering the Wasteland, Dogmeat at my side.


If you like Fallout walkthroughs try Golpher on Youtube awesome stuff!


----------



## ferret

Semi-related but over Thanksgiving I started a new game of Skyrim. Got the itch for exploration and mayhem.

And I kinda agree with the comment above about setting the difficulty lower and having more fun. Since I'm just going to quick save every 20 feet and reload repeatedly until I manage kill whatever is eating me alive.....

Modern Fallout/TES aren't really based around their combat mechanics anyways. This is about exploring and story and etc etc. I don't think having the game brutally punishing really makes sense for my enjoyment 

Also I'm getting old.


----------



## kamello

pffff, pussies  

kidding ofc, but I think that normal difficulty sets the perfect balance. The start of the game becomes kinda hard at some points, and later you are teh bringer of the death wherever you step


@Tim: awesome playthroughs , I haven't played FO3 since 2-3 years too, and I think that I don't have anything left to do on New Vegas....sooo Fallout 3 night today 





edit: btw, which are good build options on FO3?, In NV I have a stealth/critical character, but I think that a build like that isn't very useful here


----------



## TheHandOfStone

Hmm, I remember my stealth character being very good (or at least very fun) in FO3. One-shotting sentry bots with Deathclaw Gauntlet sneak crits brought me lots of enjoyment.


----------



## Grand Moff Tim

Sneak builds are good in FO3, too, you just have to decide whether you want to go with small guns or energy weapons. I usually go for small guns simply because there's a larger variety and better guns available early on, but I've had plenty of fun and success with energy weapons, too. Some of the most powerful weapons in the game are energy weapons, after all.

One strange thing to consider is a sneak + unarmed build. It's fvcking _rough_ in the early goings, but once your sneak and unarmed are high enough and you've got a deathclaw gauntlet and the chinese stealth armor, you can sneak-kill just about anything in the game. It's pretty hilarious.


----------



## JoshuaVonFlash

Sadly guys the Survivor2099 site is a Fake


----------



## mlp187

Yeah&#55357;&#56852;. Props to the hoaxer for ability. I fell for it pretty hard.


----------



## JoshuaVonFlash

mlp187 said:


> Yeah&#65533;&#65533;. Props to the hoaxer for ability. I fell for it pretty hard.


Me too and yeah the greatest hoax EVER.


----------



## Sofos

What a douche


----------



## Hyacinth

kamello said:


> nice, a Birthday present for me
> 
> 
> I agree with spaceduck, I've been playing New Vegas recently, and the ammount game-breaker bugs and glitches is awful  I hope they pay more attention to that in the next gen, but is kinda hard with such massive games in Bethesda fashion



Bethesda game studios didn't make New Vegas, they only published it, which is why it sucked compared to Fallout 3. New Vegas was fun, but not nearly as fun and well thought out as FO3. New Vegas just felt cheap to me. However, Fallout 4 is going to be _made_ by Bethesda so I'm extremely excited for it. Three Dog's voice actor posted something on his Twitter account that hinted at Three Dog appearing in FO4.


----------



## JoshuaVonFlash

MatthewLeisher said:


> Bethesda game studios didn't make New Vegas, they only published it, which is why it sucked compared to Fallout 3. New Vegas was fun, but not nearly as fun and well thought out as FO3. New Vegas just felt cheap to me. However, Fallout 4 is going to be _made_ by Bethesda so I'm extremely excited for it. Three Dog's voice actor posted something on his Twitter account that hinted at Three Dog appearing in FO4.


New Vegas did NOT suck at all. It's like FO3 but with a better environment, gameplay, and freedom. FO3 has a slightly better more centered story. But FNV makes the main character you, not predetermined kid from a vault.


----------



## The Reverend

*F--K*


----------



## Sofos

joshuavsoapkid said:


> New Vegas did NOT suck at all. It's like FO3 but with a better environment, gameplay, and freedom. FO3 has a slightly better more centered story. But FNV makes the main character you, not predetermined kid from a vault.



NV bored the crap out of me, and it had so many game breaking bugs i just couldnt do it.


----------



## JoshuaVonFlash

The Reverend said:


> *F--K*


Yep


----------



## Hyacinth

joshuavsoapkid said:


> New Vegas did NOT suck at all. It's like FO3 but with a better environment, gameplay, and freedom. FO3 has a slightly better more centered story. But FNV makes the main character you, not predetermined kid from a vault.



I still enjoyed it, but it felt kind of like a knockoff like I said earlier and I enjoyed FO3 WAY more. Your character could be you in FO3 too...you just had to be born in a vault lol


----------



## icos211

Finally, a few people who agree that NV was not as good as FO3! While the gameplay and the story were fine for me, the world was just no where near even being interesting. It was just a regular old desert, with regular old sand and regular old cliffs and regular old abandoned shit. The Capital Wasteland, on the other hand, really felt like an eerie, once lived in and now desolate, irradiated wasteland. The green tint to everything(though I know a lot of people hated it) brought the whole feel of the world together for me. Also the crawling around in the abandoned subway tunnels, occasional gruesome scenes of raider brutality, more deformed and prevalent super mutants, vaults with horrifying discoverable backstories, etc etc etc that all were absent in NV(except for the one vault with the plant experiments, that was kind of scary). What is it with Obsidian Entertainment and sub-par sequels?

I am so glad that 4 will be done by Bethesda and will be returning to an urban North East area (If the Boston rumors are true).


----------



## Sofos

Guys. It's real

Leaked Documents Reveal That Fallout 4 Is Real, Set In Boston


----------



## mlp187

Marketing conspiracy?


----------



## Xaios

FO3 was the better crafted of the two, but it lacked the spark of inspiration. It was a highly competent but joyless experience. NV had its issues (but really, I couldn't finish Fallout 2 because of game-breaking bugs, and that was years after release, so it's not like NV is the only buggy Fallout game), but it was just more _fun_. I definitely felt like it understood what it meant to be a Fallout game more than FO3.


----------



## JoshuaVonFlash

Xaios said:


> FO3 was the better crafted of the two, but it lacked the spark of inspiration. It was a highly competent but joyless experience. NV had its issues (but really, I couldn't finish Fallout 2 because of game-breaking bugs, and that was years after release, so it's not like NV is the only buggy Fallout game), but it was just more _fun_. I definitely felt like it understood what it meant to be a Fallout game more than FO3.


You took the words right out of my mouth.


----------



## JEngelking

So I'm late to the party and just found out that the FO4 teaser site was fake.  Oh well, still looking forward to the game.


----------



## Cloudy

mlp187 said:


> Marketing conspiracy?



Possibly, it'd be a good lead up the kotaku find.

Very coincidental that they showed up at the same time-ish.


----------



## gunch

PSA:

Fallout 1, 2 and Tactics are free on GoG today and today only while Interplay hands distribution rights over to Bethesda


----------



## Cloudy

silverabyss said:


> PSA:
> 
> Fallout 1, 2 and Tactics are free on GoG today and today only while Interplay hands distribution rights over to Bethesda



Thanks dude! Just grabbed all three.


----------



## isispelican

can't contain the excitemenT HOLY ....!
Please Stand By


----------



## leftyguitarjoe

isispelican said:


> can't contain the excitemenT HOLY ....!
> Please Stand By



I'm so excited for this.


----------



## Cloudy

oh yes oh yes.


----------



## IChuckFinleyI

I just pray it comes out this year. Having to wait another year with tons of info and screen shots coming out will make the wait even harder!


----------



## Cloudy

IChuckFinleyI said:


> I just pray it comes out this year. Having to wait another year with tons of info and screen shots coming out will make the wait even harder!



After skyrim was released they announced that they didnt want the next game to be released more than 11 months after their unveiling (Like skyrim was). So its likely its going to be released this year or earlier Q1/2 2016.

Either way, very soooon.


----------



## Sofos

So excited about this. You KNOW I'll be getting up early to watch the countdown hit 0


----------



## Lorcan Ward

Fallout 4 announcement and Mad Max 4 release in the space of a month. The 10 year old me is very happy right now!


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Fallout 4 Officially Confirmed for PC, Xbox One, PS4 - GameSpot


----------



## Sofos




----------



## isispelican

^ beat me to it, .... YEEEEESSS


----------



## leftyguitarjoe

OH SHIIIIIIIIT


----------



## ferret

oh god oh god oh god


----------



## Sumsar

Nice, I like it. But guess we will have to wait till the 14th for a release date?


----------



## leftyguitarjoe

Now that my hype has settled a bit, I'm gonna come out and say the graphics in the trailer are pretty lackluster. Witcher 3 has set my bar pretty high for all future games.

Maybe the trailer is the dumbed down console version.


----------



## Khaerruhl

leftyguitarjoe said:


> Now that my hype has settled a bit, I'm gonna come out and say the graphics in the trailer are pretty lackluster. Witcher 3 has set my bar pretty high for all future games.
> 
> Maybe the trailer is the dumbed down console version.



But... But there are colors!


----------



## Sumsar

To me it looked like it was the game with graphics set to 50% (or less). I have no idea since I am a PC gamer but is console graphics usually that bad?

Actually thinking about it that would make sense (that it was the console version we saw). Many games these days is released for consoles first and then PC often several months later. So it would make sense that they make trailers in the most developed version of the game which is then the console version - which looks like .....


----------



## IChuckFinleyI

leftyguitarjoe said:


> Now that my hype has settled a bit, I'm gonna come out and say the graphics in the trailer are pretty lackluster. Witcher 3 has set my bar pretty high for all future games.
> 
> Maybe the trailer is the dumbed down console version.



Here I thought the Witcher's graphics were just average for graphics today 

Not to mention, Bethesda's games don't rely on looks to get people to play them. There are more people still playing the older Elder Scrolls games and Fallout 3 than the previous two Witcher games.


----------



## leftyguitarjoe

Sumsar said:


> To me it looked like it was the game with graphics set to 50% (or less). I have no idea since I am a PC gamer but is console graphics usually that bad?
> 
> Actually thinking about it that would make sense (that it was the console version we saw). Many games these days is released for consoles first and then PC often several months later. So it would make sense that they make trailers in the most developed version of the game which is then the console version - which looks like .....



Bethesda is pretty good about releasing PC versions at the same time as console. And yes, PC graphics always trump console versions on a good rig. While the console dont look bad, they never look as good as PC.



IChuckFinleyI said:


> Here I thought the Witcher's graphics were just average for graphics today
> 
> Not to mention, Bethesda's games don't rely on looks to get people to play them. There are more people still playing the older Elder Scrolls games and Fallout 3 than the previous two Witcher games.



I didnt like any of the previous Witcher games. Witcher 3 blew me away though. Like how each individual link of chainmail reflects light independently, leather actually looks like leather, and not to mention the gorgeous lighting.


----------



## ferret

Best looking canine ever for Bethseda.


----------



## Sofos

I think the graphics look alright for what it is. It's going to have a TON of data in the actual game rather than graphics, that's why 3 and NV looked lackluster.

Plus, I hate hyper-realistic graphics.


----------



## estabon37

It's such a shame. My life has been going really well, but now it looks like at some stage this year I'm going to have to quit my job, abandon my friends, and tell my girlfriend that I love her and I hope she'll be willing to occasionally bring me food and change out my poop bucket.

I don't give a flying fuck if the graphics aren't phenomenal. When I first played Fallout 1 back in 1999 my first thought was "What's with the graphics?". Fuck the graphics. Fallout is about immersion. Every time I played GTA5 and thought to myself "Wow, those water effects are spectacular", it took me out of the game's world. If anything, the 'lesser' graphics of games like Fallout and (in my opinion) Borderlands means you can create a consistency that pushing for constant realism can't provide. The only thing about Fallout that ever takes me out of the game is the glitches; and there are so many in every game that if this one isn't glitchy as fuck it won't fit the series. 

The stuff I saw in the trailer made it look like a Fallout game in the Skyrim engine. Good. At almost four years old, Skyrim holds up pretty damn well, ran pretty smoothly, and packed a lot of gameworld into one sandbox. I played Skyrim for months, and then after a break to play other games, I played Skyrim for months. At some stage in the future, I'm pretty sure I'm going to play Skyrim for months, because I still occasionally find myself playing Morrowind, Oblivion, and the other Fallout games, for no less than weeks.

Jesus H G Fucking Christ I'm pumped.


----------



## CrushingAnvil

leftyguitarjoe said:


> Now that my hype has settled a bit, I'm gonna come out and say the graphics in the trailer are pretty lackluster. Witcher 3 has set my bar pretty high for all future games.
> 
> Maybe the trailer is the dumbed down console version.



It's a trailer, dude... The final product will probably look better, although I find myself remembering that this is a Bethesda game - they're not exactly ahead of the pack when it comes to graphics. I hope it looks as good as GTAV does on my PS4.


----------



## sakeido

Strong art direction is more important than mega high fidelity graphics to me ... a lot of games that just went for state of the art graphics age poorly and look like .... these days. Other games that didn't attempt to be bleeding edge still look great, like Street Fighter III and IV, Symphony of the Night, Team Fortress 2 ..

I like the bright and colorful look. Looks like it'll run nice and smooth, and if it isn't pretty enough as is, grab the PC version and mod the bejesus out of it.


----------



## CrushingAnvil

sakeido said:


> Strong art direction is more important than mega high fidelity graphics to me ... a lot of games that just went for state of the art graphics age poorly and look like .... these days. Other games that didn't attempt to be bleeding edge still look great, like Street Fighter III and IV, Symphony of the Night, Team Fortress 2 ..
> 
> I like the bright and colorful look. Looks like it'll run nice and smooth, and if it isn't pretty enough as is, grab the PC version and mod the bejesus out of it.



For me it's not a case of caring about graphics more than anything else, but it's just that it's what I expect in 2015.


----------



## isispelican

@estabon37 totally agree!


----------



## Masoo2

Like CrushingAnvil said, we expect more graphics wise for a game being released in 2015.

I'll have to wait until after release to see how the game looks and to check for any developments of 2k or 4k textures and ENB patches. If the game looks this way on PC then I'm not going to consider purchasing it. IMO a good story makes a game good, but amazing graphics make the game _*great*_.


----------



## mongey

good trailer. graphics are fine to me . not mind blowing but good on them for releasing a trailer that isn't super rendered and touched up beyond what is possible


----------



## Cloudy

mongey said:


> good trailer. graphics are fine to me . not mind blowing but good on them for releasing a trailer that isn't super rendered and touched up beyond what is possible



 on the money


----------



## CrushingAnvil

Masoo2 said:


> Like CrushingAnvil said, we expect more graphics wise for a game being released in 2015.
> 
> I'll have to wait until after release to see how the game looks and to check for any developments of 2k or 4k textures and ENB patches. If the game looks this way on PC then I'm not going to consider purchasing it. IMO a good story makes a game good, but amazing graphics make the game _*great*_.



Although Killzone Shadowfall had amazing graphics as a launch title and that game sucked shi t.


----------



## mongey

CrushingAnvil said:


> Although Killzone Shadowfall had amazing graphics as a launch title and that game sucked shi t.




agreed. and don't even start me on the that turd The Order


----------



## CrushingAnvil

mongey said:


> agreed. and don't even start me on the that turd The Order



I was stoked for it, but decided not to give the goys who made it my shekels. 

I'm just sick of 'groundhog day' type games where there's no freedom of expression by way of character customisation, and no spatial or temporal freedom. Games without level systems and XP are dealbreakers for me.


----------



## CrushingAnvil

I'd love a game where your character ages, and their abilities/movement remains the same or you even have to compensate by changing your playstyle.


----------



## sakeido

Masoo2 said:


> Like CrushingAnvil said, we expect more graphics wise for a game being released in 2015.
> 
> I'll have to wait until after release to see how the game looks and to check for any developments of 2k or 4k textures and ENB patches. If the game looks this way on PC then I'm not going to consider purchasing it. IMO a good story makes a game good, but amazing graphics make the game _*great*_.



What an absolutely godawful way to look at gaming. This is basically why the industry is so completely ....ed and creatively bankrupt these days. 

They are called games. Great games have good *game*play. Look at any top game list any gamer has ever made. The top game is never ever the prettiest game on the list... How shallow can you get


----------



## Masoo2

sakeido said:


> What an absolutely godawful way to look at gaming. This is basically why the industry is so completely ....ed and creatively bankrupt these days.
> 
> They are called games. Great games have good *game*play. Look at any top game list any gamer has ever made. The top game is never ever the prettiest game on the list... How shallow can you get



Most of my top rated games (That are not multiplayer) all look beautiful AND play great too!

Games like Bioshock Infinite, Metro 2033, Far Cry 4, Ori and the Blind Forest, The Witcher 3, etc... all look great and play great too with decent stories.

There is NO reason why a company like Bethesda should release a game that has been in development for years with a large following and hype (And presumably a large budget) that has graphics comparable to that of a 2011 or 2012 release. They have the money, manpower, and backing to create a game that is both graphically pleasing and rich in story.

If CD Projekt Red created The Wither 3 with a ten million dollar budget, why can't Bethesda create a beautiful story rich Fallout with a budget (presumingly) comparable to Skyrim? (85 million)


----------



## CrushingAnvil

sakeido said:


> What an absolutely godawful way to look at gaming. This is basically why the industry is so completely ....ed and creatively bankrupt these days.
> 
> They are called games. Great games have good *game*play. Look at any top game list any gamer has ever made. The top game is never ever the prettiest game on the list... How shallow can you get



"look at me I'm a real gamer I only care about gameplay blah blah puritanism" 

We're not saying Fallout4 has to be the prettiest, but at least keep up with the mean prettiness  Fallout3 looked like .... for its time, considering Modern Warfare came out the same year and looked awesome. Stop chastising us for being forward-thinking and wanting to live in the new era of technology and game development.


----------



## Grand Moff Tim

CrushingAnvil said:


> Fallout3 looked like .... for its time, considering Modern Warfare came out the same year and looked awesome.



That's a relevant snippet. FO3 looked like turds, but it was still an incredible game. Same story for FO:NV (even if that was essentially just a huge DLC for FO# ). Hell, even Skyrim had pretty lackluster graphics compared to many games released around the same time, and I've put 745 hours into it.

Bethesda games could probably look as good as the Call of Battlefield games, too, if Bethesda also designed their games like a series of set-pieces. They can funnel the people from one meticulously crafted set to another, while allowing them a comparatively limited amount of things to do in them, or they can create humongous open worlds, plop you down in it, and say "Okay, do whatever, guys." 

For the former they can put much more effort into making everything shiny and gritty and bloomy because they don't have to create as much content or worry about all the different possible ways the player will be able to interact with that content, whereas for the latter they'll invest much of their programming muscle into the physics/interactivity side of things and making a huge world look decent rather than making a small world look wonderful. The fact that their games still always ship with crazy, ridiculous, often game-breaking bugs and glitches speaks to how large an undertaking that is.

Iono. I love a beautiful, graphics-intensive game as much as the next guy. There are just some genres and styles where I'm comfortable setting the bar a little lower to allow for other aspects of the game to excel.

Plus, as others have said, if the graphics in FO4 aren't up to snuff, it's only a matter of time before the modding community comes around and brings them there .


----------



## CrushingAnvil

Grand Moff Tim said:


> That's a relevant snippet. FO3 looked like turds, but it was still an incredible game. Same story for FO:NV (even if that was essentially just a huge DLC for FO# ). Hell, even Skyrim had pretty lackluster graphics compared to many games released around the same time, and I've put 745 hours into it.
> 
> Bethesda games could probably look as good as the Call of Battlefield games, too, if Bethesda also designed their games like a series of set-pieces. They can funnel the people from one meticulously crafted set to another, while allowing them a comparatively limited amount of things to do in them, or they can create humongous open worlds, plop you down in it, and say "Okay, do whatever, guys."
> 
> For the former they can put much more effort into making everything shiny and gritty and bloomy because they don't have to create as much content or worry about all the different possible ways the player will be able to interact with that content, whereas for the latter they'll invest much of their programming muscle into the physics/interactivity side of things and making a huge world look decent rather than making a small world look wonderful. The fact that their games still always ship with crazy, ridiculous, often game-breaking bugs and glitches speaks to how large an undertaking that is.
> 
> Iono. I love a beautiful, graphics-intensive game as much as the next guy. There are just some genres and styles where I'm comfortable setting the bar a little lower to allow for other aspects of the game to excel.
> 
> Plus, as others have said, if the graphics in FO4 aren't up to snuff, it's only a matter of time before the modding community comes around and brings them there .



I think a good point is that we're comparing open-world games with linear AAA games which basically come with training-wheels - the latter doesn't have to load as much, so more resources can be allocated to high fidelity graphical rendering. Still, if you compare Skyrim with Modern Warfare 3, it makes you wonder what it would have looked like if they put the work into textures.


----------



## glpg80




----------



## Sumsar

I actually don't mind that the graphics won't be super duper over the top - my PC can't really run anything at high settings these days without sounding like a helicopter anyway


----------



## CrushingAnvil

Sumsar said:


> I actually don't mind that the graphics won't be super duper over the top - my PC can't really run anything at high settings these days without sounding like a helicopter anyway



Yeah, I have a laptop with an 820M (2GB) and 8GB of RAM and it'd be funny if Fallout4 could run on it


----------



## Grand Moff Tim

CrushingAnvil said:


> Yeah, I have a laptop with an 820M (2GB) and 8GB of RAM and it'd be funny if Fallout4 could run on it




Hmm. I've got a laptop with a 460M (1GB) and 8GB or RAM. Should I anticipate not being able to run FO4 at any settings worth playing it at? I run Skyrim on Max and stuff like Borderlands: Presequel at _nearly_ max settings. I know my laptop is starting to show its age a bit (it's about 4 years old), but I was hoping not to have to get a new one until the next Elder Scrolls is in the pipeline .


----------



## estabon37

CrushingAnvil said:


> "look at me I'm a real gamer I only care about gameplay blah blah puritanism"
> 
> We're not saying Fallout4 has to be the prettiest, but at least keep up with the mean prettiness  Fallout3 looked like .... for its time, considering Modern Warfare came out the same year and looked awesome. Stop chastising us for being forward-thinking and wanting to live in the new era of technology and game development.



Yeah, Tim basically beat me to the punch on most of the points I wanted to make in response (get out of my mind!), but I'd add the 'intended audience' to the list. 

COD / Battlefield / other pretty games tend to feature super-short campaigns (8-10 hours or less) with little character development or plot density / complexity, and way more emphasis on the multiplayer. That last bit is important, because multiplayer maps tend to be pretty small (sometimes the size of, say, Megaton in Fallout 3), have few if any objects to interact with (no comparison to any part of the Fallout games - there's stuff everywhere), no need for long sound clips (full dialogue), and the replay value comes out of interaction with other players, *not with the gameworld itself*. 

I think an argument that the Fallout series keep up with the mean prettiness of recent games can be negated that the COD series keep up with the mean content of recent games. I don't play COD / Battlefield because it gets very repetitive very quickly, and I say that as a Borderlands fan. The COD / Battlefield games are about the other players, making them in my mind more comparable to a sport than a video game. 

The Witcher series is a noteable exception, but that removes the 'mean' argument. Few games offer both high content and high graphics, and they tend to be made by companies that focus on very few projects:

CD Projekt Red makes the Witcher games, and ONLY The Witcher games:
CD Projekt RED - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

The Grand Theft Auto team has been involved in more projects, but also owns seven studios.
Rockstar North - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
Rockstar Games - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
(Holy shit, they were called DMA Design before making GTA 1, and they were the studio that made Lemmings! Nice.)

Sure, Bethesda hasn't exactly taken on EA or Ubisoft amounts of intellectual properties, but dividing your game studio's time between two series as massive as The Elder Scrolls and Fallout (as opposed to splitting one intellectual property across three game studios [Infinity Ward, Treyarch, Sledgehammmer] as Call Of Duty has) is a tall order. 

You're not being chastised for your thinking, and absolutely nobody claimed to be 'more real' a gamer than you. I just think it says a lot that games like Zelda: Ocarina of Time, the Half-Life series, the Mass Effect series, and the Portal series consistently make 'Top 10' lists despite their non-revolutionary visuals, while games like Modern Warfare are made irrelevant by their own sequels.


----------



## MattThePenguin

Graphics look fine. Bethesda games have never had good character models but the environments have always looked outstanding. I think they are going to deliver.


----------



## Grand Moff Tim

So where is FO4 set? Were there any hints/obvious giveaways that I missed in that trailer?


----------



## MattThePenguin

Grand Moff Tim said:


> So where is FO4 set? Were there any hints/obvious giveaways that I missed in that trailer?



Boston! They show lots of monuments and landmarks


----------



## Sofos

MattThePenguin said:


> Boston! They show lots of monuments and landmarks



Yep

The Bunker Hill Monument
The Paul Revere Statue
The USS Constitution
Fenway Park
The Massachusetts State House


----------



## Grand Moff Tim

I've never been, and am apparently completely unfamiliar with any of its landmarks.


----------



## estabon37

Grand Moff Tim said:


> I've never been, and am apparently completely unfamiliar with any of its landmarks.



Should I be embarassed to admit I knew where it was set because the statue and ship both feature in the Boston level of Tony Hawk's Underground 2?

Don't bother replying. The answer is obviously "yes".


----------



## Grand Moff Tim

I actually would generally expect recognize Fenway when I see it, though, so I must've missed that when I watched the trailer.

Well, the Green Monster, at any rate. Not sure I'd know it from the outside.


----------



## IChuckFinleyI

After watching it a few times, you can actually tell what's CG and what's in game footage. Bethesda generally don't use CG stuff in there games because that's is definitely one area they struggle with. Now once you can tell the two apart, the in game footage is extremely detailed.


----------



## Xaios

estabon37 said:


> I just think it says a lot that games like Zelda: Ocarina of Time, the *Half-Life series*, the Mass Effect series, and the Portal series consistently make 'Top 10' lists despite their non-revolutionary visuals, while games like Modern Warfare are made irrelevant by their own sequels.



Erm, while I agree with practically everything in your post, let's not forget that Half-Life 2 was quite bleeding edge in the graphics and physics department (aside from some outdoor textures) when it came out. Hell, the facial animation system still holds up now.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

I just started playing Fallout New Vegas again, and... well...

The graphics didn't age well.


----------



## IChuckFinleyI

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> I just started playing Fallout New Vegas again, and... well...
> 
> The graphics didn't age well.



There are some really good graphics update mods. I never used any of them since I don't game on PC. They look gorgeous though.


----------



## loqtrall

I'm just glad the sky is actually blue now instead of old-gas-station-toilet gray/green.


----------



## IChuckFinleyI

loqtrall said:


> I'm just glad the sky is actually blue now instead of old-gas-station-toilet gray/green.



I actually liked the sky in Fallout 3.


----------



## loqtrall

I felt it was just really boring to look at the majority of the time, when the color palette was gray/gray/gray/gray/gray


----------



## QuantumCybin

I'm so effin' ready for this game. I spent much of my freshman year in high school playing Fallout 3 on the xbox. Vividly remember bringing my Xbox to my best friends' house and taking turns playing it for hours at a time. Played a lot of new vegas on the PC last year after finally getting into it. Good times for sure. I don't care in the slightest about graphics, it's the immersion factor that gets me!


----------



## UnderTheSign

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> I just started playing Fallout New Vegas again, and... well...
> 
> The graphics didn't age well.


I play on ultra and 1080p with several mods from nexusmods and it looks pretty decent. I mean it's not GTA V or whatever but it's certainly doable.


----------



## Cloudy

just finished a replay of new vegas. Im ready now.


----------



## groverj3

I really don't care at all about the graphics at this point, to be honest. It looks fine to me.

What I really hope they include though, is the sprinting that was in Skyrim.


----------



## Grand Moff Tim

groverj3 said:


> What I really hope they include though, is the sprinting that was in Skyrim.



Yeah, I recently started a new FO3 playthrough in preparation for / celebration of FO4, and that's one thing I've been constantly frustrated by . I'm not even wearing heavy armor to slow me down yet, and I'm still just about going crazy from the pace I'm forced to take at all times.


----------



## Cloudy

Grand Moff Tim said:


> Yeah, I recently started a new FO3 playthrough in preparation for / celebration of FO4, and that's one thing I've been constantly frustrated by . I'm not even wearing heavy armor to slow me down yet, and I'm still just about going crazy from the pace I'm forced to take at all times.



Thats what mods are for good sir!

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ye2km9WffF0


----------



## leftyguitarjoe

Holy fvck guys. This E3 stream has me so erect.

All of my doubts have been shattered. This game will fvcking RULE.


----------



## Sofos

(breathing intensifies)


----------



## loqtrall

I'm not gonna spoil the E3 stream for people who didn't see it, but I'll say this.

Do yourself a favor. Take $65/card out of your wallet, walk to a game store/go to a game website, and pre-order this game.

That presentation, especially the last part, just blew my mind into pieces.

EDIT: Guess there's some vids up already. Here's where you'll see the best part of the presentation



Here's the first part:


----------



## Sofos

loqtrall said:


> I'm not gonna spoil the E3 stream for people who didn't see it, but I'll say this.
> 
> Do yourself a favor. Take $65/card out of your wallet, walk to a game store/go to a game website, and pre-order this game.
> 
> That presentation, especially the last part, just blew my mind into pieces.
> 
> EDIT: Guess there's some vids up already. Here's where you'll see the best part of the presentation




I'm gonna wait til the Collector's Edition goes up for preorder, and I'm getting that. But PC or PS4.... AHHHH CHOICES


----------



## loqtrall

On weapons modification:



And on building settlements:


----------



## glpg80

Best part!! You can use the pipboy in real-time on an iphone/ipad while playing the game!!!!!!!!!!

The build your own base is amazing. As is the electricity and weapons modifications. Best part? November 10th of this year release


----------



## Don Vito

I think the voice acting will break some of the immersion, but the gameplay looks smooth a/f, and the world looks gorgeous.


----------



## loqtrall

Don Vito said:


> I think the voice acting will break some of the immersion,



Maybe there will be a setting to turn it off?

Even if that's not the case, Bethesda has cram packed so much into this one game already that I doubt they'd be against patching in an option to turn off the voice acting if fans wanted it.

It seems they really aim to please with this one. Just wiped out Game of The Year chances for everyone else.


----------



## Sofos

Dead. Fahlout Foah: Hella Wicked Pissa Edition


Also, the Pip-Boy edition is available on Amazon. Will be 120$ Amazon.com: Fallout 4 - Pip-Boy Edition - PlayStation 4: Video Games


----------



## Sumsar

Just woke up and checked the recorded stream from E3, seems great! I am looking forward to Doom (4?), but holy jesus balls fallout 4 looks amazing!


----------



## Grand Moff Tim

Sofos said:


> But PC or PS4.... AHHHH CHOICES



The only reasons to get an open-world Bethesda action RPG for anything other than PC are if 1) Your PC can't handle it, and 2) You can't afford to buy or upgrade to a PC that can. 

If neither of those applies to you, PC is the answer.


----------



## Sofos

Grand Moff Tim said:


> The only reasons to get an open-world Bethesda action RPG for anything other than PC are if 1) Your PC can't handle it, and 2) You can't afford to buy or upgrade to a PC that can.
> 
> If neither of those applies to you, PC is the answer.



I think I'll go PS4 Pip-Boy Edition, then when I have my PC upgraded, trade in the game for credit towards the PC version.


----------



## loqtrall

Holy ....

Todd Howard just announced at the Xbox Press Conference that all mods made on PC will be able to be transferred and played on the Xbox One version of the game. I'd love to learn more about this and how it's gonna work.


----------



## Captain Butterscotch

I lost it when he said that. That's incredible. I wonder what the restrictions will be.


----------



## leftyguitarjoe

loqtrall said:


> Holy ....
> 
> Todd Howard just announced at the Xbox Press Conference that all mods made on PC will be able to be transferred and played on the Xbox One version of the game. I'd love to learn more about this and how it's gonna work.



Woah. Thats revolutionary.

Its also long overdue. I mod every game as much as I can because I feel I deserve to mold my entertainment experience how I want. I run Skyrim with nearly 40 mods and its 10x better because of it. Its analogous to how as soon as I get a guitar I start making it better for me.

Bethesda is great when it comes to the modding community. I'd like to see a mod system like Cities: Skylines where the mod database is in the game and everything installs with the click of a button and can be easily turned on and off.


----------



## Cloudy




----------



## BlackMastodon

I bought FO3 a few years back for 360 but only ended up paying for a few hours. I knew I'd get sucked into it if I played anymore and Oblivion and Skyrim already did that for me. I also spent a lot of time watching my friends play FO3 and the colour pallette they used was just super boring.

That said, I am LOVING what I've seen of FO4 so far and will preorder for PC. Also, PC mods transferable to XBone?! Mind blown. My condolences to PS4 owners for this one.


----------



## IChuckFinleyI

11-10-15 can't come soon enough!


----------



## UnderTheSign

Pip Boy Edition USA price: $120
European price: &#8364;129 = $145



edit: bit the bullet and preordered. looking at the prices of CE over here, it's either a fun game and box of toys or a good investment a year down the line


----------



## QuantumCybin

Saw this on Facebook, had to repost because I laughed pretty damn hard.


----------



## kamello

UnderTheSign said:


> Pip Boy Edition USA price: $120
> European price: 129 = $145




the Fallout 3 (three, that's not a typo) collectors edition cost $140 here, I don't even wanna know how much the Fallout 4 Pip Boy edition price will be 




regarding the game; most expected game for me alongside Battlefront 3, FF Vll and Kingdom Hearts 3


----------



## leftyguitarjoe

UnderTheSign said:


> Pip Boy Edition USA price: $120
> European price: 129 = $145
> 
> 
> 
> edit: bit the bullet and preordered. looking at the prices of CE over here, it's either a fun game and box of toys or a good investment a year down the line



Its neat, but there is no way I'm doing that 

Anyway, anyone here playing Fallout Shelter on iOS? Its a wonderful time waster is you like city builders and resource management stuff. And its free.


----------



## IChuckFinleyI

What else do the Collector's Editions and pre-orders come with? Any exclusive weapons or anything along those lines? I remember Obsidian's New Vegas had a few different offers when it came out. I think I got the best one since I got the one with the canteen. 

I've been buying most of my games from the Xbox + PS Stores lately. They usually get the same pre-order and CE's stuff. Just curious if there are any exclusive deals. 

I'm also at work and they've blocked almost all websites that have anything to do with gaming.


----------



## Sofos

IChuckFinleyI said:


> What else do the Collector's Editions and pre-orders come with? Any exclusive weapons or anything along those lines? I remember Obsidian's New Vegas had a few different offers when it came out. I think I got the best one since I got the one with the canteen.
> 
> I've been buying most of my games from the Xbox + PS Stores lately. They usually get the same pre-order and CE's stuff. Just curious if there are any exclusive deals.
> 
> I'm also at work and they've blocked almost all websites that have anything to do with gaming.



No store-exclusives have been announced, but the Pip-boy edition comes with a poster, an artbook, a guide and stand for the Pip-boy and a metal case for the game, and it all comes in a larger case.


----------



## IChuckFinleyI

I don't need any of the extra novelty stuff. I mean it's cool and all, but not needed.


----------



## Sofos

IChuckFinleyI said:


> I don't need any of the extra novelty stuff. I mean it's cool and all, but not needed.



That's why he said like 8 times during the presentation that it's all additional and not required to do.


----------



## mlp187

leftyguitarjoe said:


> Anyway, anyone here playing Fallout Shelter on iOS? Its a wonderful time waster is you like city builders and resource management stuff. And its free.



Yeah, a lot! All day long I'm checking my phone, and running out of charge. Pretty fun and very easy to understand!


----------



## Cloudy

Loving my fallout shelter. Ive got 65 dwellers right now.

November is going to be a long wait


----------



## tacotiklah

I want one of those pip boys so bad! Also, if I could ever get my grubby fingers on a fat man replica, I'd feel like I'd just died and gone to heaven.


----------



## Sofos

tacotiklah said:


> I want one of those pip boys so bad! Also, if I could ever get my grubby fingers on a fat man replica, I'd feel like I'd just died and gone to heaven.



They are available on Gamestops website again in limited number


----------



## QuantumCybin

I've been playing Fallout 3 and New Vegas again to hype myself out for 4. First time really modding the hell out of them and it's awesome. The graphics mods add a lot of color to the game and I love darker night times and for New Vegas, Project Nevada is so sweet!


----------



## leftyguitarjoe

QuantumCybin said:


> I've been playing Fallout 3 and New Vegas again to hype myself out for 4. First time really modding the hell out of them and it's awesome. The graphics mods add a lot of color to the game and I love darker night times and for New Vegas, Project Nevada is so sweet!



I tried going back but how slow you walk killed it for me


----------



## UnderTheSign

QuantumCybin said:


> I've been playing Fallout 3 and New Vegas again to hype myself out for 4. First time really modding the hell out of them and it's awesome. The graphics mods add a lot of color to the game and I love darker night times and for New Vegas, Project Nevada is so sweet!


Same, downloaded the Tale of Two Wastelands mod and started a new character. Freaking awesome games.


----------



## Sumsar

I finished both fallout 3 and new vegas less than 6 months ago (didn't knew a 4 was coming just playing them again) so I have turned to Skyrim for something to waste the time with. It has aged fairly well, originally I never boothered to get the adons but just playing the original game, now with the different DLCs there is quite a lot more content, and apparently they removed a lot of the "but then I took an arrow to the knee" repetitive talking, which helps a lot 

Anyone ever gone full retard with skyrim mods? Never been down that (dark?) path, but I wonder if it is any good?


----------



## QuantumCybin

leftyguitarjoe said:


> I tried going back but how slow you walk killed it for me



Get a sprint mod. I know project Nevada has it built in. Uses your AP to sprint.


----------



## leftyguitarjoe

QuantumCybin said:


> Get a sprint mod. I know project Nevada has it built in. Uses your AP to sprint.



I ended up doing this. I've been playing with a sniper/sawn off combo only wearing a duster and a hat. Its a ton of fun.


----------



## Cloudy

leftyguitarjoe said:


> I ended up doing this. I've been playing with a sniper/sawn off combo only wearing a duster and a hat. Its a ton of fun.



Snipers are so satisfying in fallout....The hold your breath option they're adding is going to be great


----------



## QuantumCybin

Yeah project Nevada is a great mod. Something else that's awesome for new Vegas is "wasteland defender", it pretty much inspired Bethesda to implement base building into fallout 4. You can pick a plot of land anywhere in the wasteland and set up a base and recruit NPC's to live there and build turret defenses and what not. There's also real time settlers mod for 3 and new vegas, which allows you to build a town of your own. Real cool stuff and it's neat seeing that Bethesda took the best ideas from the modding community and are going to make them features of FO4. 

Also, I'm loving fallout shelter. It's simple but a good time waster, I have 95 people in my vault!


----------



## leftyguitarjoe

Cloudy said:


> Snipers are so satisfying in fallout....The hold your breath option they're adding is going to be great



That would have been nice. The wobble in NV is offest with your skill level and by crouching, which makes sense I guess.

Also: AMR with explosive rounds. Holy ..... I mean, I cant carry anything else and all my resources go towards ammo, but god damn. Hardcore mode is a roleplayer's wet dream.


----------



## IChuckFinleyI

I loved all the different shotgun ammo that was available in NV. I ended up just carrying two pistols and a hunting shotgun with various ammo and a hatchet.


----------



## IChuckFinleyI

I can't believe I forgot to mention that I would wear the Roving Trader Outfit about 90% of the time too. I really hope they have something similar to it in the new one.


----------



## Cloudy

IChuckFinleyI said:


> I can't believe I forgot to mention that I would wear the Roving Trader Outfit about 90% of the time too. I really hope they have something similar to it in the new one.



From the sounds of it the more scavenger-esq style gameplay is going to be very relevant this time around so Id imagine they'll have some good outfits to fit the style. Worry not!


----------



## leftyguitarjoe

IChuckFinleyI said:


> I can't believe I forgot to mention that I would wear the Roving Trader Outfit about 90% of the time too. I really hope they have something similar to it in the new one.





Cloudy said:


> From the sounds of it the more scavenger-esq style gameplay is going to be very relevant this time around so Id imagine they'll have some good outfits to fit the style. Worry not!



I wore that for a but but switched to the duster. It was a hard choice because they both had that feel I wanted. I always put fashion before stats! Maximum immersion is the name of the game.


----------



## IChuckFinleyI

leftyguitarjoe said:


> I wore that for a but but switched to the duster. It was a hard choice because they both had that feel I wanted. I always put fashion before stats! Maximum immersion is the name of the game.



Exactly!


----------



## Yeah_man

Getting on steam cos I just cant get used to ps4 controller for FPS.

Might get on Ps4 down the track for trophies tho


----------



## UnderTheSign

Anyone who still plays or wants to play FO3 and NV, get the Tale of Two Wastelands mod. I've already logged close to 30hrs into the game and only played FO3 storylines so far (mostly because I just finished the main story on another NV character). You start out in FO3 but can travel to NV and start the storyline there and travel in between the areas. Plus, you get goodies from BOTH expansions (and all the dlc as that's required for the mod) so I ran off to do the Anchorage DLC and now I'm stomping around in power armour shooting off limbs with alien blasters and (all time favourite) railway gun.

Yeah. Railway gun. Did I mention that through this mod you can finally use the railway gun in NV? If that ain't a reason to play...


----------



## ferret

UnderTheSign said:


> Anyone who still plays or wants to play FO3 and NV, get the Tale of Two Wastelands mod. I've already logged close to 30hrs into the game and only played FO3 storylines so far (mostly because I just finished the main story on another NV character). You start out in FO3 but can travel to NV and start the storyline there and travel in between the areas. Plus, you get goodies from BOTH expansions (and all the dlc as that's required for the mod) so I ran off to do the Anchorage DLC and now I'm stomping around in power armour shooting off limbs with alien blasters and (all time favourite) railway gun.
> 
> Yeah. Railway gun. Did I mention that through this mod you can finally use the railway gun in NV? If that ain't a reason to play...



I'm 90% done with a FO3 100% playthrough. Can I use this to take my level 30 badass into NV?


----------



## UnderTheSign

The mod runs NV as the base game (it imports all the data from FO3 into the NV engine basically, I think) so I'm not sure if you can load FO3 saves. It does load NV saves. Look it up on the website, I think they have an faq on that and a forum as well.


----------



## leftyguitarjoe

Its just sitting there, taunting me. We're getting close guys!


----------



## UnderTheSign

I hope my physical copy arrives the 10th as well. Stoked.

Anyone still play fallout shelter though? I ragequit after my pretty decent shelter got overrun by a sudden and unstoppable radroach invasion. Like. A room full of goddamn high level dwellers with guns and everyone gets killed by roaches? Screw that.


----------



## ferret

I quit because there was nothing else to do after a bit. Max of 200 dwellers. Max of 25 in the wastes. Max of 999,999 caps.

You don't even need to use more than half the space to sustain 200 dwellers. My production was far beyond necessary, and I still had like 50 people with no job to work.


----------



## leftyguitarjoe

Fallout Shelter was fun for about 4 days worth of poops, which is the only time I play cell phone games. After that I just went back to sudoku and 2048.


----------



## UnderTheSign

On the porcelain throne is when I played it too  I've now moved on to pokemon shuffle


----------



## Sofos

UnderTheSign said:


> On the porcelain throne is when I played it too  I've now moved on to pokemon shuffle



Hated Shuffle. The PayToPlay structure is ridiculous. Can only play 5 times a day? WTH.


----------



## UnderTheSign

Sofos said:


> Hated Shuffle. The PayToPlay structure is ridiculous. Can only play 5 times a day? WTH.


5 times every 2,5 hours. That's not that bad is it? It's not really a game you play non-stop. I play it during work and toilet breaks and the structure never really bothered me.


----------



## Xaios

Yeah, Fallout Shelter was fun for a few days. Once I could build all the rooms though, there really wasn't any incentive to keep playing, given that my dweller happiness was hovering around 98%. At that point it just became a mindless exercise in repetition only interrupted by the occasional fire or molerat/radroach/raider/deathclaw fight.


----------



## Cloudy

Incase you guys missed it, there were some ingame photos leaked this morning.

Fallout 4 - Album on Imgur

no story spoilers but they're not bethesda published so if you'd rather not have anything spoiled don't click the link.


EDIT: Round 2, but with female protagonist shots. http://m.neogaf.com/showpost.php?p=183681329

Round 3, http://imgur.com/a/OzaRK

Round 4, http://imgur.com/a/W55Ws


----------



## HighGain510

Without going through the whole thread, since I just found out last night when I read through one of the box-openings of the Pip Boy edition, if you didn't know already it seems the Pip Boy unit won't fit an iPhone 6+ or the Samsung Galaxy S6!  Debating what to do with my order now...


----------



## leftyguitarjoe

Cloudy said:


> Incase you guys missed it, there were some ingame photos leaked this morning.
> 
> Fallout 4 - Album on Imgur
> 
> no story spoilers but they're not bethesda published so if you'd rather not have anything spoiled don't click the link.
> 
> 
> EDIT: Round 2, but with female protagonist shots. Viewing Single Post - NeoGAF
> 
> Round 3, Imgur: The most awesome images on the Internet
> 
> Round 4, Imgur: The most awesome images on the Internet



I wish there was a way I could kill myself and come back on the 10th.


----------



## BlueGrot

Are these screens console or PC?


----------



## Cloudy

They're all from the PS4 version of the game 

On reddit and Neogaf people have been complaining about the render distance of shadows/grass/foliage and what not on consoles. Expect a graphical boost if you're playing on a good PC.






This photo in particular seemed to upset a lot of people because the shadows seemingly end about 15 feet away from the player but after seeing all the other screenshots I can say I definitely am not disappointed so far...


EDIT:

More screenshots! http://imgur.com/a/2gPk1


----------



## BlueGrot

Ofc I have a 980GTX


----------



## leftyguitarjoe

Cloudy said:


> They're all from the PS4 version of the game
> 
> On reddit and Neogaf people have been complaining about the render distance of shadows/grass/foliage and what not on consoles. Expect a graphical boost if you're playing on a good PC.



Feels good to be a member of the master race


----------



## BlackMastodon

Only thing I'm upset about is that this game is $80 CAD on Steam  

Still buying it, though, naturally.


----------



## Cloudy

BlackMastodon said:


> Only thing I'm upset about is that this game is $80 CAD on Steam
> 
> Still buying it, though, naturally.



Damn our extremely weak dollar!


----------



## Stealth7

It's $80 USD on steam which converts to $112 AUD


----------



## Sofos

^wth? it's 60USD on my Steam


----------



## UnderTheSign

And it's &#8364;59,99 here which is little over 66 dollars. Damn USD-based pricing


----------



## Sumsar

I guess people just have different VAT rules in the country they live in. It is also 60 euro in Denmark as well. And that is with 25% danish VAT.


----------



## leftyguitarjoe

You guys might want to check out GOG.com and see if it has better pricing than steam.

Making a digital product more expensive overseas is absolute bullsh!t.


----------



## BlackMastodon

Stealth7 said:


> It's $80 USD on steam which converts to $112 AUD


Oof, that's brutal.

And I don't see it on GOG, but thanks for the link. Might take a look once the game releases to see if it pops up there.


----------



## leftyguitarjoe

BlackMastodon said:


> Oof, that's brutal.
> 
> And I don't see it on GOG, but thanks for the link. Might take a look once the game releases to see if it pops up there.



I didnt bother searching for it. It ought to pop up on release.

The international price gouging like this is why piracy exists. $60USD is $84AUD. I dont know where they get the $112AUD from. Its all nonsense.


----------



## ferret

I'm pretty sure that Fallout 4 is Steam-dependent like Skyrim.


----------



## leftyguitarjoe

ferret said:


> I'm pretty sure that Fallout 4 is Steam-dependent like Skyrim.



I think you're right. Even if you buy a physical copy you still have to link it to Steam.


----------



## Cloudy

I found a leaked gameplay clip of Fallout 4 

https://vid.me/7Wnl

There are no major spoilers in the video but please watch it at your own caution. I know some people dont like seeing any non-official release videos before release.

Its just a player running through downtown boston killing a few enemies and trying to lockpick a door. Nothing major.


----------



## Stealth7

Sofos said:


> ^wth? it's 60USD on my Steam





leftyguitarjoe said:


> I didnt bother searching for it. It ought to pop up on release.
> 
> The international price gouging like this is why piracy exists. $60USD is $84AUD. I dont know where they get the $112AUD from. Its all nonsense.


----------



## UnderTheSign

leftyguitarjoe said:


> I think you're right. Even if you buy a physical copy you still have to link it to Steam.


Yup. I've pre-ordered a physical copy and it's said to come with a steam code.


----------



## leftyguitarjoe

Full perk chart is out. I'm gonna start a character with:
S 1
P 8
E 1
C 2
I 6
A 8
L 2
So basically a no-nonsense asshole pistol/rifle user. I like being accurate and methodical rather than use automatic weapons, melee, or explosives. The beauty of it is that I can do all of those in later playthroughs.


----------



## UnderTheSign

Pistol/rifle builds are the best. Hunting rifle and guns like that were my favourite in the past 2 games. Gauss rifle for sniping those super mutants and the tri-beam for close combat. Heads flying everywhere!


----------



## QuantumCybin

So I watched all twenty minutes or so of the leaked gameplay footage. While I'm definitely going to be getting the game regardless, I am a tad disappointed at how stiff the character animations are. I've never played Bethesda games for groundbreaking physics or graphics but I suppose I was expecting a little more from their first next-gen game. Granted, it was from the console versions and I'll be on PC where there will be plenty of graphics mods but the character models themselves don't seem to look much more fluid than the previous two Fallouts.

Regardless, I'm still super pumped. Absolutely loved Fallout 3 and NV.


----------



## Chokey Chicken

I dunno, in general it looks pretty good to me. Certainly well enough to get immersed for hours on end. The people look much nicer than they did in skyrim, the gunplay looks decent, and the environments are dandy. Certainly not top notch graphically, but I can still get along with FO3, NV, and still frequently play Skyrim, so "outdated" graphics aren't a big deal if the gameplay is up to snuff.

I got it for the Xbox for the simple fact that up to this point I've had the stupid thing for a year and I only own two games for it. Plus it's nice to get out of the basement where our studio/gaming rigs are every now and again.


----------



## BlackMastodon

I'll most likely be going with a glass cannon style build with rifles and pistols, also gonna need to find the most badass duster I can find.  I dunno what perk levels I'll use but I'm sure I'll spend about an hour considering it while making my character (which will also take an hour...)


----------



## stevexc

If you guys haven't grabbed it yet, Green Man Gaming has a 20% off code (SAVE20-NOVEMB-GAMING) that should help out a bit for you non-Americans. Wound up costing me $65 CAD instead of $80... should be around 67AUD?


----------



## BlackMastodon

stevexc said:


> If you guys haven't grabbed it yet, Green Man Gaming has a 20% off code (SAVE20-NOVEMB-GAMING) that should help out a bit for you non-Americans. Wound up costing me $65 CAD instead of $80... should be around 67AUD?


My man.


----------



## leftyguitarjoe

BlackMastodon said:


> I'll most likely be going with a glass cannon style build with rifles and pistols, also gonna need to find the most badass duster I can find.  I dunno what perk levels I'll use but I'm sure I'll spend about an hour considering it while making my character (which will also take an hour...)



Duster is mandatory. I'm basically playing the same character I had in New Vegas


----------



## Grand Moff Tim

I don't usually play as a particular character type on my first build in a new Bethesda RPG. I just make something generic that isn't too specialized in any one thing, so I can get a feel for the game's mechanics and an idea of which skills will be better suited for what. I don't generally even finish the main quest or get too high in level with the first build, I just play it long enough to be comfortable with the game so that when I _do_ start a more invested playthrough idea, I won't just be throwing him/her to the wolves .

Or rather, to the Deathclaws...


----------



## BlackMastodon

stevexc said:


> If you guys haven't grabbed it yet, Green Man Gaming has a 20% off code (SAVE20-NOVEMB-GAMING) that should help out a bit for you non-Americans. Wound up costing me $65 CAD instead of $80... should be around 67AUD?


Not to quote this again within the same 24 hours, but I just got an email from GMG saying that the season pass is also 22% off. Also, wish you woulda gave me your account or whatever as a referral so I could've gotten you some credits.


----------



## stevexc

BlackMastodon said:


> Not to quote this again within the same 24 hours, but I just got an email from GMG saying that the season pass is also 22% off. Also, wish you woulda gave me your account or whatever as a referral so I could've gotten you some credits.



Nice! Is there a code for that? It's showing up as $29.99 for me, was hoping to double up if at all possible (probably not possible, haha).

Yeah, I could have done that, I suppose, but I didn't want to look like a shill  If anyone else DOES want to, though, here's my referral link


----------



## UnderTheSign

Probably using the SAVE20-NOVEMB-GAMING code.


----------



## BlueGrot

Fingers crossed for an HD texture pack for PC.


----------



## Cloudy

BlueGrot said:


> Fingers crossed for an HD texture pack for PC.



The 4k purists will make sure this happens in no time, dont worry.


----------



## BlueGrot

Thinking about getting a 4k screen before F4 is released...


----------



## leftyguitarjoe

Grand Moff Tim said:


> I don't usually play as a particular character type on my first build in a new Bethesda RPG. I just make something generic that isn't too specialized in any one thing, so I can get a feel for the game's mechanics and an idea of which skills will be better suited for what. I don't generally even finish the main quest or get too high in level with the first build, I just play it long enough to be comfortable with the game so that when I _do_ start a more invested playthrough idea, I won't just be throwing him/her to the wolves .
> 
> Or rather, to the Deathclaws...



You're a more patient man than I. I'll dive head in without knowing anything because in-game, I dont know anything. For me, figuring everything out is part of the role playing experience. I want to go from an ignorant, confused vault survivor to a badass all in one go.


----------



## BlueGrot

I role play heavily. I won't be doing anything irl besides stomp roaches and chomp radaways until late 2016.


----------



## Grand Moff Tim

leftyguitarjoe said:


> You're a more patient man than I. I'll dive head in without knowing anything because in-game, I dont know anything. For me, figuring everything out is part of the role playing experience. I want to go from an ignorant, confused vault survivor to a badass all in one go.



It's worth remembering that my first build or two in a new BSoft game usually end up getting bricked by game-breaking bugs, because their new games tend to be barely playable for at least a month after release . That doesn't stop me from getting them on release day, but it's enough to keep me from getting too attached to my first few characters.


----------



## BlackMastodon

stevexc said:


> Nice! Is there a code for that? It's showing up as $29.99 for me, was hoping to double up if at all possible (probably not possible, haha).
> 
> Yeah, I could have done that, I suppose, but I didn't want to look like a shill  If anyone else DOES want to, though, here's my referral link


I was emailed the code the day after I preordered the game using the one you posted. Looks like it was a unique one for me only, sorry to get peoples' hopes up.  But if anyone was considering getting it from GMG, now you know that they might offer you the season pass too.


----------



## Cloudy

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ivStn8l6_9w


Bethesda just released the new launch trailer, looks pretty stellar


----------



## stevexc

Also the Pip-Boy app is live! Obviously only demo mode works, but still!

Android

iOS

Windows phone to come later (but who cares, really )


----------



## chaneisa

I work the night of the midnight release. Luckily I work at Gamestop so I'm not too terribly upset about it. Definitely gonna have to skip class Tuesday though.


----------



## Xaios

So, I'm guessing The Institute = some sort of remnant from MIT. Thoughts?


----------



## ferret

Yeah that's pretty much hinted at in even in Fallout 3.


----------



## leftyguitarjoe

Xaios said:


> So, I'm guessing The Institute = some sort of remnant from MIT. Thoughts?



Yup. I'm excited because you know you'll have the option the join them. I sure hope so anyway.


----------



## Sofos

chaneisa said:


> I work the night of the midnight release. Luckily I work at Gamestop so I'm not too terribly upset about it. Definitely gonna have to skip class Tuesday though.



I work Monday morning, then after I get off, I pick up my PS4 (don't even have one yet haha) and wait there for the 9:01PM release of Fallout 4 (because i live a half hour away. Not worth the gas to go back and forth)


----------



## stevexc

GMG keys were released as of this morning in case anybody didn't notice, and STEAM PRELOAD IS UP!


----------



## leftyguitarjoe

stevexc said:


> STEAM PRELOAD IS UP!



YES!! I made space on my SSD and prepared my desktop.

My body is ready.


----------



## Cloudy

leftyguitarjoe said:


> YES!! I made space on my SSD and prepared my desktop.
> 
> My body is ready.



 thanks for the reminder


I preloaded fallout 4 onto my standard drive, but Im going to make room on my SSD and redownload.


----------



## leftyguitarjoe

Cloudy said:


> thanks for the reminder
> 
> 
> I preloaded fallout 4 onto my standard drive, but Im going to make room on my SSD and redownload.




I had Skyrim, New Vegas, and Dark Souls 2 on my SDD. Skyrim was 35 gigs with all the mods


----------



## Cloudy

Saw this guitar pop up on reddit, oddly fitting for this forum.


----------



## Sofos

LTD V-307. Used to have one


----------



## tacotiklah

I own a V307. 

I certainly would love for it to have that finish instead of the standard black one though.


----------



## Sofos

So apparently the PS4 has 'crushing frame rate drops'. After watching the video that people post as 'proof', i barely notice a drop. Maybe from 30 down to 20 but that doesn't bother me that bad. i know it's completely unacceptable for some people, but i'm used to playing games that have frame rate drops.


----------



## BlackMastodon

Seems like it's the new thing to conplain about. if it isn't 60 fps 10800 people act like it's the end of the world and are ready to riot.


----------



## ferret

BlackMastodon said:


> Seems like it's the new thing to conplain about. if it isn't 60 fps 10800 people act like it's the end of the world and are ready to riot.



Speaking as a PC gamer primarily, the idea of 60fps @ 1080p is like, 5 years ago. We've moved to 1440p and higher in many cases, so I don't think people are crazy to expect stable 30+ fps on the latest console hardware.


----------



## chaneisa

^ some of the youtubers I watch run 4K and they surpass 60fps easily, so I don't think it's too much to ask for a system that can run a game fluently at 1080p at 60. Hell, I'm fine with 30, so long as it's consistent, but when there are troubles with that, it's reasonable to complain.


----------



## leftyguitarjoe

I'm using a VPN to unlock my game early. You can set your VPN to Australia or New Zealand and activate at 8AM EST. This is it world. Its been nice knowing everyone.


----------



## BlackMastodon

Well my dreams of becoming employed again will die tomorrow. 

The reviews are looking solid of people care about that sort of thing. Best part is that anything negative about the game will almost certainly be addressed through a mod soon enough. PC Master Race ftw!


----------



## leftyguitarjoe

I'm 3 hours in and have only completed two objectives  I got out of the tutorial, picked a direction to go, and just started walking.

The crafting and mod system is absolutely insane. There is so much tweaking to be had.

You dont have to open a menu for containers. Its taking some getting used to, but its definitely better. You have to loot in real time!

The gunplay is spot on. Still feels like Fallout, but better. Vats is more like bullet time and still requires fast thinking.


----------



## UnderTheSign

My copy hasn't shipped yet. Hope it arrives tomorrow. But my week suddenly got planned full (from having 2 days off to working 6 days post-release ) so I won't have much time to play anyway until next week


----------



## chaneisa

I'm hoping I can be put into group one for the midnight once I go into work. My shift starts when we start grouping people, so hopefully they can just slide me in there.


----------



## UnderTheSign

UnderTheSign said:


> My copy hasn't shipped yet. Hope it arrives tomorrow. But my week suddenly got planned full (from having 2 days off to working 6 days post-release ) so I won't have much time to play anyway until next week


Aaaand just got emailed it shipped out and should be here tomorrow. God damn I'm bummed about my busy week.


----------



## Chokey Chicken

Fun fact: I've deliberately not looked a damn thing up about this game since it was announced. I really didn't want to get worked up about things because it makes me antzy. I know next to nothing about the game other than Boston, and vaguely what happens in the very beginning.

I have it pre-ordered, though it's under my wife's name, through gamestop right up the street. This means if I want to play it at all tomorrow, we have to pick it up at midnight. I work at 7am and I get out at 3. I promised the wife she could play as soon as she gets home at 4. None of this is sitting well with my poor feeble mind. I might just cave and drop another $60 for the PC version so we can both play.

edit: Noticed I could get it for $48 on GMG and caved. Now I'm $48 poorer, but it's pre-loading and both me and the wife can play to our heart's content.


----------



## tacotiklah

I can't afford this, so I'm going to play New Vegas and weep for what could have been.


----------



## chaneisa

Chokey Chicken said:


> Fun fact: I've deliberately not looked a damn thing up about this game since it was announced. I really didn't want to get worked up about things because it makes me antzy. I know next to nothing about the game other than Boston, and vaguely what happens in the very beginning.
> 
> I have it pre-ordered, though it's under my wife's name, through gamestop right up the street. This means if I want to play it at all tomorrow, we have to pick it up at midnight. I work at 7am and I get out at 3. I promised the wife she could play as soon as she gets home at 4. None of this is sitting well with my poor feeble mind. I might just cave and drop another $60 for the PC version so we can both play.
> 
> edit: Noticed I could get it for $48 on GMG and caved. Now I'm $48 poorer, but it's pre-loading and both me and the wife can play to our heart's content.



I avoided looking anything up too. I had to look up one trailer to show my lady friend because she said it might be something she'd want to play. Bethesda hasn't let me down thus far, so I have faith it's going to be gold.


----------



## stevexc

First thoughts: Game feels good. Feels Fallout-y. It's definitely got the Bethesda "charm"... the glass tube on the laser musket keeps disappearing in cutscenes, subtitles not showing up, odd little scenery collisions and stuff, but so far nothing game-breaking.


----------



## leftyguitarjoe

stevexc said:


> First thoughts: Game feels good. Feels Fallout-y. It's definitely got the Bethesda "charm"... the glass tube on the laser musket keeps disappearing in cutscenes, subtitles not showing up, odd little scenery collisions and stuff, but so far nothing game-breaking.



Yeah. I've seen a few whoopsies but nothing substantial in the 339 minutes I've been bingeing.


----------



## stevexc

Also the crafting feels awesome. Took me a sec to figure out what was going on but now that I have, I like it a lot!


----------



## leftyguitarjoe

stevexc said:


> Also the crafting feels awesome. Took me a sec to figure out what was going on but now that I have, I like it a lot!



Being able to tag materials in the bench and have them highlighted while scavenging is so damn convenient.


----------



## C2Aye

3.5 hours until it unlocks in the UK. Can't wait to unleash my new build on it


----------



## UnderTheSign

I've been watching some footage, not too much, just some to get me in the mood... I can't wait. It's going to be awesome and I'm definitely not going to get enough sleep this week.


----------



## Masoo2

I guess I'm the minority, but I seriously don't know how anyone can defend this game.

It literally reaches 0 FPS on the Xbox One during certain points. *0 FPS*

This might just be my PC gamer ways speaking, but aren't we past the days of mediocre textures and sub-30 FPS? 

I seriously think we need to draw the line somewhere.

inb4 gameplay > graphics


----------



## Sumsar

^Well I guess that Is just the nature of using consoles instead of PCs? I know many people have needed to upgrade their PCs to be able to play this game as it takes quite some aggresive specs just for minimum, I am wondering if I will be able to run it on my 2 year old PC or if I have to spend money on a new graphics card.

As far as I can see the Xbox One is two years old, so in that sense it is not that weird that it does not run very smooth. It is weird though that they have released it for a console that is not able to run it.



Masoo2 said:


> but aren't we past the days of mediocre textures and sub-30 FPS?



Well I would more say: arent we past the days of consoles? To me it is very much a 90's and early 00's thing haha (no offense of any kind meant, I just honestly don't understand why consoles still are a thing)


----------



## chaneisa

So long as it has the replay value that every other Bethesda game has, I'll just end up buying it on PC as well once I build my own.


----------



## tacotiklah

C2Aye said:


> 3.5 hours until it unlocks in the UK. Can't wait to unleash my new build on it
> 
> *awesome rig pic*



Sexy.  
Here's a nice pic of what I'm rocking. All this muscle and no money for my own copy of FO4.


----------



## Xaios

As someone who remembers playing Tribes at about 5 FPS at 800x600 resolution, having a frame drop to 20fps at 1080p doesn't bother me terribly.


----------



## leftyguitarjoe

I put in more time than I'm willing to admit today 

I've been modding the crap out of the first pistol you get in the game. Its still my main weapon.


----------



## TGOD

Checking out a few live streams here and there since midnight, and I'm really regretting not pre-ordering this. 

I've GOT to get the scratch to pick this up soon. I can handle another Fallout addiction.


----------



## UnderTheSign

My copy of the game got delivered at the neighbours, just came home and now they're away from home so I'll have to wait still. Damnit!


----------



## crystallake

See you guys in 2018. I'm installing the game now!


----------



## leftyguitarjoe

At about 16 hours in I'm finally using the power armor a bit. I absolutely love what they've done with it. I'm doing a silenced pistol/sniper only build and it's nice to have the option to go in guns blazing in a giant suit of armor.


----------



## Ralyks

Are the PS4 frame rate issues as bad as I'm hearing? I'm contemplating grabbing it later on tonight since I'm off from work tomorrow due to holiday.


----------



## leftyguitarjoe

I can't comment on console performance, but on PC it runs really well. I get drops on foggy/smokey areas but that's probably more my hardware's fault than the game's.


----------



## ferret

I had zero FPS lag on maximum settings on my PC.


----------



## chaneisa

Ralyks said:


> Are the PS4 frame rate issues as bad as I'm hearing? I'm contemplating grabbing it later on tonight since I'm off from work tomorrow due to holiday.



I have it on XB1, but I'm assuming the issues won't be too different. I haven't had much trouble so far. I had a stutter in my frames once when I threw a molotov at someone while they shot a mini nuke at me. All the explosion. Other than that, I haven't had any issues.


----------



## Sumsar

My PC actually runs it quite well on medium settings, even though my graphics card only got 1G of ram. I had expected it to barely run on minimum settings. My computer does however sound like a helicopter taking of due to the fan going max rpm, to prevent my computer from burning its way through the floor.


----------



## Grand Moff Tim

I bought it yesterday expecting to play it yesterday night, but I only got the "Perload complete, not yet released" message or whatever. I was like "dafuq?" because I knew you jerks were already all playing it. I did some quick googling and found out the Korean release date is the 11th, so after trying unsuccessfully to access the game early using my VPN, I resigned myself to waiting until after work today. 

So here I sit, watching the clock go backwards in time, counting the minutes until I can go home from work and fire it up. I get to go home early every wednesday, so at least I'll only have to wait about five hours, but still. Laaaaaaaaaaaaaaame. I feel like a kid laying awake in bed on Christmas Eve.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Anyone having v-sync problems in borderess window mode? A friend of mine is having issues with tons of screen tearing.


----------



## leftyguitarjoe

Grand Moff Tim said:


> I bought it yesterday expecting to play it yesterday night, but I only got the "Perload complete, not yet released" message or whatever. I was like "dafuq?" because I knew you jerks were already all playing it. I did some quick googling and found out the Korean release date is the 11th, so after trying unsuccessfully to access the game early using my VPN, I resigned myself to waiting until after work today.
> 
> So here I sit, watching the clock go backwards in time, counting the minutes until I can go home from work and fire it up. I get to go home early every wednesday, so at least I'll only have to wait about five hours, but still. Laaaaaaaaaaaaaaame. I feel like a kid laying awake in bed on Christmas Eve.



Aw man that sucks. I have 24 hours in already  And number of main story quests complete: 4


----------



## Chokey Chicken

I played a lot and got nowhere. Tons of interesting new stuff. Much better feeling than any previous Bethesda games, especially fallout. Shooting guns just feels nice and non laggy/floaty. Graphics set to high and fps is super smooth and might be able to handle bumping up. (Won't bother though since it works great as is.) Wife has been playing on Xbox and the frames are just fine and non game breaking. Haven't really run into any 0fps moments. Definitely seems worth it for folks without the funds for a decent gaming pc.

Today was sensory overload though. On top of fallout, a new acoustic drum set made it's way into our house, and Progressive Foundry showed up too. So many fantastic things, far too little time.


----------



## Grand Moff Tim

Alright. Got it started. Pretty cool so far. It feels a lot like Fallout 3 v2.0, in that some of the mechanics are still the same (lockpicking and hacking, for example), but it of course adds much more, and I've only scratched the surface. Combat outside of VATS definitely feels much better than it did before, which is definitely one of the biggest difference I've notice so far.

After some initial hiccups with firewall nonsense, I've got the pip boy app running, and it's pretty cool. I don't think I'll get much use out of it on my phone, but with the app on my iPad, which is always on a stand next to my laptop in case I want to watch Netflix while I'm doing whatever else on the computer, I can just open the map on the ipad and leave it open. It tracks my movements in real time, so I don't have to constantly bring up the pip boy in my HUD to check the map, I can just glance over to the right .


----------



## UnderTheSign

Didn't think of using my phone as map... Good idea Tim!


----------



## C2Aye

Also, for PC users, make sure to have vsync enable or lock your framerate to 60fps because the game clock is tied to the framerate. People have reported problems where their game runs faster after unlocking the framerate (which is a shame for me, because at 60fps I feel like I am completely underusing my 120Hz monitor and SLI 980Tis  )


----------



## ferret

C2Aye said:


> Also, for PC users, make sure to have vsync enable or lock your framerate to 60fps because the game clock is tied to the framerate. People have reported problems where their game runs faster after unlocking the framerate (which is a shame for me, because at 60fps I feel like I am completely underusing my 120Hz monitor and SLI 980Tis  )



Skyrim was the same. If you ever had items in Skyrim go flying wildly whenever you opened doors, that was caused by having vsync disabled. The physics engine was tied to the frame rate and tuned to 60fps, if you shot way above that, it did odd things.

Of course, FO4 is just Skyrim upgraded so, same issues 

So far, I've basically explored one town ;P I don't think I've even shot a gun in the last hour of gameplay haha. And I love it.


----------



## leftyguitarjoe

This game is seriously gorgeous.


----------



## stevexc

^ Agreed, and I'm not even on Ultra. Random "radstorm" (is there an official name for those?) in Sanctuary:


----------



## asher

C2Aye said:


> Also, for PC users, make sure to have vsync enable or lock your framerate to 60fps because the game clock is tied to the framerate. People have reported problems where their game runs faster after unlocking the framerate (which is a shame for me, because at 60fps I feel like I am completely underusing my 120Hz monitor and SLI 980Tis  )



The mind, it boggles.

Why on earth would you do that with your game?


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

C2Aye said:


> Also, for PC users, make sure to have vsync enable or lock your framerate to 60fps because the game clock is tied to the framerate. People have reported problems where their game runs faster after unlocking the framerate (which is a shame for me, because at 60fps I feel like I am completely underusing my 120Hz monitor and SLI 980Tis  )



Might be my friend's issue. He tried doing all this but there's no in-game options for it. How would go and make sure all these settings are right?


----------



## stevexc

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Might be my friend's issue. He tried doing all this but there's no in-game options for it. How would go and make sure all these settings are right?



Fallout 4 (and a number of other Steam games) create a folder in your Documents folder called "my games", in there there's a folder for each game. Look inside the Fallout4 folder there for a few .ini files.

To make sure framerate is locked make sure iPresentInterval=1 is in there in Fallout4Prefs.ini under Display.

VSync is set from your graphics card's settings. NVidia Control Panel or Catalyst Control Center iirc.


----------



## Grand Moff Tim

I've only had one crash to desktop so far, which is unusual for a new Bethesda game. 

When it crashed, I got a Windows pop up message about changing my monitor's color settings or some sh!t to improve performance. Dafuq? Which reminds me, when I first set the game up and it scanned my computer to determine settings, it chose friggin _low._ I have a new MSI gaming laptop with with 16gb RAM, a nvidia GFX970M 3gb graphics card, and an i7 5700HQ 2.7ghz processor. How the f_u_ck does that only get me low settings? I said "f_u_ck that nonsense" and put it on high, and it was running just fine except for that one crash to desktop. Any thoughts on that?


----------



## ferret

It may have detected the low end integrated graphics in your laptop when it did the scan, instead of the discrete GFX970M.


----------



## Grand Moff Tim

I was wondering if that might be the case. Also wondering if my specs will allow me to bump up a few settings past high, just to see what this thing is capable of . 

Still don't know what the deal was about screen/color settings that caused the CTD, though. If it happens again, I might just click "don't change settings and don't send this message again," especially if it happens in a particularly inconvenient place/time. The one time it happened so far I was just wandering around Diamond City and had fairly recently exited a building, so I didn't lose any real progress. If it happens halfway through a long schlep through the wasteland when it's been ages since I've auto or quicksaved, though, I might have to flip a table or two.


----------



## stevexc

Yeah, I got that too - it's a Windows thing. Basically if it detects that you're running graphics-intensive software and using a lot of resources it'll prompt you to change the Windows 7 graphics fanciness stuff. 

So it's not even a Bethesda crash, haha.

I got the popup as well but it didn't crash my game, just minimized it.

Which, holy crap, a Bethesda game that doesn't explode when you ALT+TAB?


----------



## leftyguitarjoe

stevexc said:


> Which, holy crap, a Bethesda game that doesn't explode when you ALT+TAB?



Gotta love borderless window mode!


----------



## ferret

leftyguitarjoe said:


> Gotta love borderless window mode!



I've had zero issue alt tabbing even in full screen. Snappy, much more stable than Skyrim for alt tab.


----------



## lelandbowman3

I'm glad Jones said they'd try to get more Nuka-Cola Quantums released. That was a terrible (or ingenious) marketing tool. I get that it was a limited release, but like *two* packs per store? Come on, guys.


----------



## BlackMastodon

Only a few hours in and just got to Concord, but here's my character, Mikio (apparently means "tree stump man" in Japanese and made me laugh, so I picked it ):






He looks a little more Japanese from the side, but I digress. Still going the sniper/pistol sharpshooter route. Upgraded the pipe gun to have a long barrel, scope, and stock after scrounging that first town for mats. This is as close as I've come to a duster so far as well:






Is there an easy way to break down junk that you pick up into mats? So far all I've been able to do is drop it all in a workshop zone and then manually scrap it all.


----------



## ferret

You don't have to scrap your junk. It will automatically scrap it as you make things.


----------



## BlackMastodon

Perfect


----------



## Grand Moff Tim

So far the sh!ttiest thing about this game is being at work and not able to play it .

Last night I did the mission where you fight through super mutants to get to the top of a tower and rescue someone, and that was the missions where the game really clicked with me. Don't get me wrong, I liked it before that, but I was still mostly just wandering around talking to people or scavenging. That mission genuinely felt like a Fallout mission, and it was great. Moving through a bombed out building, fighting super mutants as I went, weapons cache at the top for me to loot... what more could a guy ask for? 

I haven't done much upgrading at all so far, probably because I haven't really been on the look out for stuff. I know you can mark stuff that you're looking for when you want to build something for a settlement, but can you do that for weapon mods, too? I'd like to upgrade some of my regular use weapons.


----------



## UnderTheSign

I've been so busy I've managed to get in a total of 1,5 hour play time since Tuesday evening... Of which nearly half was spent on creating a character I think  just got to concord and got my power armor...only to get freaking squashed by a deathclaw..


----------



## ferret

My deathclaw was already dead for some reason.


----------



## 7 Strings of Hate

I'm having trouble getting into this one. Of course, I'm only 2 hours in


----------



## lelandbowman3

some Jazzhole spoiled the ending for me on the Fallout fb page and posted a comment at the very top of a thread on a picture. :/


----------



## leftyguitarjoe

I love how vertical this game can get. You have raiders and super mutants shooting at you and eachother from god-knows-where. All the gunfire and explosions you hears are fights that are actually happening. God damn this game is so good.

41 hours in. I have a problem


----------



## Jarmake

I've got about 20 minutes in so far.  haven't got the time to play at weeks. Maybe this weekend consists of playing and sleeping.


----------



## Grand Moff Tim

So I was walking around Diamond City today, and I heard a guard make a comment about it being Halloween, and how he's getting nothing but tricks; no treats. I looked around, and there were Halloween decorations all over the town. I checked my pip boy, and sure enough, the in-game date was October 31st.

Nice touch, Bethesda. Nice touch.

I wonder how it will be when December 25th rolls around...


----------



## Grand Moff Tim

Another unexpected nice touch I just discovered: You know how you can use your pip boy as a flashlight in the dark, right? Well apparently if you're wearing a mining helmet (I picked one up on my way to rescue Valentine), activating your light turns on the helmet's light rather than your pip boy's. At first when I tried to turn on my pip boy light in a dark basement, I was thinking "wait a minute, why does it look like light form an actual flashlight rather than a green glow?" but then I realized what was going on. 

I love little touches like that.


----------



## leftyguitarjoe

I found a legendary combat rifle that fires two shots for every trigger pull but only costs one bullet. You can make these auto to semi auto so I upgraded the receiver to the .308, put a long barrel and a scope on it, and now I have an absolutely destructive semi-auto sniper.


----------



## UnderTheSign

ferret said:


> My deathclaw was already dead for some reason.


Consider yourself lucky. I don't remember my first deathclaw in FO3 to be this much of a bish to kill  it was weird though, as it was hitting me for like 10-20% hp, I healed up to 80 and then it just hit a massive crit on me and down I went.


----------



## Sumsar

About junk and breaking down things:
At the appropriate bench you can breakdown gear, into wood, screws, steel etc.
You can then also choose to "transfer" stuff to the bench, and in that menu choose transfer all junk: This way it both transfers your screws, wood etc and things that can be broken down such as a showel or what have you. This way you don't have to carry around a ton of stuff. Also storing things on one bench will make them available to all other nearby benches!

This does however mean that you will have to do all your gear mods in one place, since this is where you have all the stuff to mod gear, for instance I do all my modding in sanctuary.

I have gone the gunnut route as well as stealth with long ranged rifles (just got a nightscope!) as well as a combat shotgun (or whatever it is called) for close up combat.

Entirely different matter:
Is anyone else experiencing huge loading times? I don't really have space on my SSD disc for this game, so it is just on an oldschool harddrive, and fasttravelling takes ages lol.


----------



## leftyguitarjoe

Sumsar said:


> Entirely different matter:
> Is anyone else experiencing huge loading times? I don't really have space on my SSD disc for this game, so it is just on an oldschool harddrive, and fasttravelling takes ages lol.



Fast travel load times are maybe 20 seconds or less for me.


Anywho, here are my two combat rifles. One is a sweet semi-auto sniper and the other is my run-and-gun tool.









And while we're at it, the gauss rifle I carry when I'm using power armor.


----------



## UnderTheSign

It seems I have a thing for attracting higher level enemies. Was on the way to killing some raiders (for what's their name settlement, the one your new sanctuary friends send you off to) when somewhere along the road, a bunch of ghouls pop up and a glowing one just clotheslines me straight to hell


----------



## Pav

Alright people, I need you to level with me. Generally speaking, is this game good? I'm super tempted to get this through Steam but the actual user reviews across all platforms seem consistently negative.


----------



## wannabguitarist

Pav said:


> Alright people, I need you to level with me. Generally speaking, is this game good? I'm super tempted to get this through Steam but the actual user reviews across all platforms seem consistently negative.



What? 

Get it. Fallout is awesome


----------



## leftyguitarjoe

Pav said:


> Alright people, I need you to level with me. Generally speaking, is this game good? I'm super tempted to get this through Steam but the actual user reviews across all platforms seem consistently negative.



There are ridiculous neckbeards nitpicking a slew of non-issues. The game is incredible. Ignore those assholes who are bitching about the voiced protagonist and stuff. They all suck.


----------



## Grand Moff Tim

I really don't see how anyone who enjoyed FO3 or FONV can dislike this game. There will always be people who complain, and the people I see complaining about FO4 are the exact sort of people I'd have expected to see complaining about Oblivion because they had such hard-ons for Morrowind. Games change, and some people just can't deal with that particularly well. So far I haven't encountered any changes that I think make the game a bad experience.


----------



## Pav

leftyguitarjoe said:


> There are ridiculous neckbeards nitpicking a slew of non-issues. The game is incredible. Ignore those assholes who are bitching about the voiced protagonist and stuff. They all suck.



There's that, and then I see a lot of complaints about the world being surprisingly small. And that conversations are often a guessing game, shooting isn't very good, and the additional base-building stuff is essentially useless.

Eh whatever, I'll probably get it this weekend. Apparently the PC version is already seeing an influx of awesome mods.


----------



## Sofos

Hey guys, had no internet for almost a week. Was first person in my town to get it it (sat at Gamestop for 5 hours!). Haven't been able to play it as much as I wanted due to work and medical emergencies, but I'm at 32 hours now, and I'm loving it. My companion is


Spoiler



Piper and I already maxed out the relationship with her. If you sleep in a bed with her nearby, when you wake up, you get bonus XP for a while. She's also super good with pistols.



I'm level 26 and have 7 suits of Power Armor (though only 3 complete: 2 T-60s and 1 T-45). Did you know you can make your companion use one? Just found out last night!

Only issues I have is sometimes when I'm in an elevator, the game will freeze for a while, but will eventually catch back up.

Also, I can officially say


Spoiler



Prydwen


 is the single greatest location in Fallout, and quite possibly Bethesda, history.


----------



## leftyguitarjoe

Pav said:


> There's that, and then I see a lot of complaints about the world being surprisingly small. And that conversations are often a guessing game, shooting isn't very good, and the additional base-building stuff is essentially useless.
> 
> Eh whatever, I'll probably get it this weekend. Apparently the PC version is already seeing an influx of awesome mods.



The combat is awesome. You are free to fight however you want. Tack on the weapon and armor modifications and you have one of the funnest shooters I've ever played. They brought in dudes from Bungie to really nail it down.

The conversations are really straight forward. You have yes, no, an asshole answer, and "more info". Charisma checks are color coded and its up to you to try them based on your skill.

If the base building is useless, then Minecraft is useless. Its a great source of income and gives you perks like artillery support later on. Plus, building stuff is cool.

If you likes Fallout 3, New Vegas, and Skyrim, you'll love this game. I guarantee it.


----------



## leftyguitarjoe

Sofos said:


> My companion is
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> Piper and I already maxed out the relationship with her. If you sleep in a bed with her nearby, when you wake up, you get bonus XP for a while. She's also super good with pistols.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm level 26 and have 7 suits of Power Armor (though only 3 complete: 2 T-60s and 1 T-45). Did you know you can make your companion use one? Just found out last night!
> 
> Only issues I have is sometimes when I'm in an elevator, the game will freeze for a while, but will eventually catch back up.
> 
> Also, I can officially say
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> Prydwen
> 
> 
> is the single greatest location in Fallout, and quite possibly Bethesda, history.



I use


Spoiler



Valentine


. I love his backstory and his whole attitude and whatnot.

As for power armor, I have a T-60 set I bought from Atom Cats. I usually sell the rest because it isnt as good and so I can focus all my resources on one thing.

And your second point. Oh man. When you see it arrive is such a holy sh!t moment.


----------



## Xaios

There's one other reason to take all the negative user scores on Metacritic with a grain of salt: if you read them in detail, it becomes plainly obvious that several people have given the game a 0 score without actually having played it. These are people who have a hate on for Bethesda and will automatically assume that anything Bethesda creates is garbage. In utter and complete fairness, they may dislike the game just as much after playing it, because you pretty much know what you're getting when you buy a Bethesda game nowadays. You either buy into the way they make games or you don't. But a lot of those reviews are based purely on assumptions and conjecture, whereas I guarantee that everyone who has scored the game a 10 has played it and loved it.


----------



## Grand Moff Tim

24 hours in and it's still getting better and better.


----------



## Sumsar

I had one crash yesterday while trying to pick up a legendary item. It wasn't that bad, it meant I got to bed instead of gaming through the night 

About the reviews: It seems a lot of people go like: "Yeah it is a good game but not 100% like what I wanted it to be, 0/10" instead of just giving it like 7/10.
I guess it is also \emph{the} most hyped game of the year, so expectations are very high. Same would happen if valve actually tried to come out with a half life 3 I guess.


----------



## Chokey Chicken

I can't find a reason to dislike it. The map is sort of small, but at the same time it's not not just a stupid circular path like New Vegas. Lots more freedom of movement, especially since half the map isn't off limits due to deathclaws and stuff.

I've been enjoying it a lot so far now that I've got decent time in. Been sort of ignoring base building though. It's a super fun and cool mechanic, but it's a bit tedious. Probably gonna focus a bit more on that in my next session. Still lots to explore, with the eastern half of the map still untouched.


----------



## UnderTheSign

The Base building could be a lot smoother imo. Having to control the menu with the arrow keys sucks because that means taking my hand off my mouse. Building my Base was the only thing I disliked doing so far.


----------



## Sofos

I absolutely love the base crafting. Some parts of it could be a little easier and there could be more options (changing color maybe?), but I built an awesome Power Armor garage on top of Red Rocket. 3 stories of awesomeness, will post pictures tomorrow.


----------



## Sumsar

^ Please do, sounds awesome


----------



## Sumsar

So I just took the time to clean up on my ssd drive and move the game here. I just got like a factor of 10 in loading speed. Only bad thing is: Now I don't have time for taking a piss and making a cup of coffee each time I have to "fast" travel.


----------



## cwhitey2

I put 14 hours of play in yesterday... Going to try and do the same today. I was able to get to lvl 13.5.

This game is awesome, I don't have any complaints what so ever.


----------



## Grand Moff Tim

T*he story as he'll tell his fellow wastelanders:*

"Say, I wonder what's in this building."

*enter*

"Oh my, there appears to be a Savage Deathclaw. I do believe I shall now flee as fast as my legs will carry me."

*exit*

*The story as it actually unfolded:*

"Huh, what's in..."

*enter*

"OH SH!T OH F_U_CK OH LORDY"

*exit*


----------



## Grand Moff Tim

Basically, if you aren't super high level or willing to cheat,



Spoiler



...stay out of the Museum of Witchcraft.


----------



## leftyguitarjoe

Using the unlimited base size hack and, admittedly, ~tgm, I made the great artillery tower of Fort Independence. I hope someone makes a mod removing height restrictions so I can go even higher,


----------



## leftyguitarjoe

Grand Moff Tim said:


> Basically, if you aren't super high level or willing to cheat,
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...stay out of the Museum of Witchcraft.



About where is it? I'm level 40 something now. My trusty gauss rifle can make short work of strong enemies, granted I can hit them before they hit me


----------



## Grand Moff Tim

leftyguitarjoe said:


> About where is it? I'm level 40 something now. My trusty gauss rifle can make short work of strong enemies, granted I can hit them before they hit me





Spoiler



In the northeast section of the map, fairly close to the shore. A bit north of a lighthouse filled some of those bastard ............s with the energy guns that do insane radiation damage.


----------



## leftyguitarjoe

Grand Moff Tim said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> In the northeast section of the map, fairly close to the shore. A bit north of a lighthouse filled some of those bastard ............s with the energy guns that do insane radiation damage.



I'm definitely checking it out. If you want another challenge,


Spoiler



the glowing sea


 kicked my ass repeatedly. Its a really incredible place to explore and totally worth it though.


----------



## Jake

With my work schedule it's been tough to get a lot of game time in but I'm level 22 right now I believe and I love everything about the game so far. I've only had a few issues but nothing that makes the game unplayable just some little glitches. 

I need to get myself a hazmat suit though since rads are kicking my ass way more than on FO3 

Also I killed a deathclaw with a bat  so that's something


----------



## Chokey Chicken

leftyguitarjoe said:


> I'm definitely checking it out. If you want another challenge,
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> the glowing sea
> 
> 
> kicked my ass repeatedly. Its a really incredible place to explore and totally worth it though.



Yeah, I'm low level and went as part of a quest. How I survived, I'll never know.


----------



## absolutorigin

I need to get this game. Looks awesome!


----------



## leftyguitarjoe

Grand Moff Tim said:


> Basically, if you aren't super high level or willing to cheat,
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...stay out of the Museum of Witchcraft.



Update: I got the quest to go there so I went. That place is horrifying 



Spoiler



I returned the egg because it seemed like a chill thing to do.


----------



## Sofos

I stay up all god damned night to try and get a X-01 suit to spawn, and i finally did it!.. kinda... https://www.facebook.com/soldiers.of.filth/videos/10208637557995224/


----------



## leftyguitarjoe

I have the X-01 chest, one arm, and one leg. I mean, I found a helmet too but I dont like it so I keep the T-60 helmet on. I kinda like the nonuniform look though.


----------



## Repner

I haven't played as much of this as I'd like so far, but...it has...invisible deathclaws?







FFFFFFFUUUUUUUUUUUUU!!


----------



## leftyguitarjoe

They have a stealth boy-like effect until they attack and dont show up on your radar. I'm level 50 and they wreck me. Stealth assaultrons are terrible too.


----------



## Grand Moff Tim

So I was hoofing it to a mission waypoint in the northern wilderness, and I noticed an intriguing-looking little tower off to west. It was a round brick tower with windows that were lit from the inside. 
Being the ADHD wanderer that I am, I immediately forgot about my mission objective and thought "Oooh, a thing! Let's go all up in it!"

I cautiously snuck my way over to it, and found it and the nearby mini-settlement to be empty of inhabitants, good or bad. I made my way up to the top of the tower, where I found a few various thrown explosives on a table. Next to the table was a circuit breaker switch. 

Now, instead of thinking "HINT HINT HINT, there are weapons next to this switch, maybe you don't want to pull it," my ADHD tendencies once again got the better of me, so I pulled that sh!t. Immediately, a loud air raid-style siren starts blaring, and shortly thereafter I hear gunfire coming from the settlement below.

I looked down at the ground from the top of the tower, and see some raiders shooting at lord knows what. "No problem," I thought, "raiders are easy-peasy."
As I made my way down the staircase in the tower, though, I looked out the window and did a VATS check to see what kind of raiders I'd be dealing with...

"Low-level raider. Easy."
"Mid-level raider. Also easy."
"Another low-level. Cake."
"Oooh, a legendary. Loot time!"
"Oh wait, what's that.... I think that's what they're shooting at..."

Legendary Alpha deathclaw.

I instantly transformed into Nopey McNoperson, mayor and lone inhabitant of Nopeville, capitol of Nope Dakota.

Nobody had noticed me yet, so I just decided to skulk off in the opposite direction and head towards my actual objective.

After getting to my objective and retrieving the quest item, I heard more gunfire outside. This time, it was more raiders who had spawned fighting against some BOS knights and a vertibird. There was a raider right outside the door waiting for me when I exited the building, but _right_ when I went to shoot him, he suddenly went ragdolling through the air.

Oh, look! It's our buddy Mr. Alpha Deathclaw again, come to play!

By some miraculous stroke of good fortune, the horror-beast hadn't noticed my sneakin' ass, and he bounded off after the rest of the raiders and the BOS knights. Curiosity got the better of me, though, and rather than scuttle off again, I stuck around to see how the Deathclaw fared against the BOS. Turns out that a vertibird and three guys in power armor were far more capable of dealing with it than I was, and after a battle long enough to demonstrate that I'd have been worse than useless fighting it on my own, the beast was dead. 

All the raiders were dead, and one of the knights was down as well. I took his holotags and then looted the deathclaw, finding a disappointing legendary tire iron that does extra damage against ghouls. More importantly, though, I didn't die, and I learned an important lesson.

Sneak. Everywhere, all the time. Even if there doesn't seem to be a need for it, sneak sneak sneak.


----------



## BlackMastodon

Only bugs I've encountered so far are with conversations, namely with subtitles not popping up/being stuck.

Anyway, yesterday I was on my way to Diamond City for the first time and ran into a pack of ghouls. After taking out all of them, I walked into an empty trolly on the street and up pops a legendary ghoul. I screamed like a little girl and ran out of the cart, thinking that legendary meant it was much tougher than me. I tossed a grenade behind me and turned around with my trusty 10mm pistol, went into VATS, took a shot at his leg and torso since that was all the AP I had but it was enough to stop him for just long enough to get completely annihilated by the grenade I dropped, which he was standing next to. Can't express how good it felt. 

10/10 love this game. "Like Skyrim, but with guns!"

Edit: Nope Dakota.


----------



## Grand Moff Tim

BlackMastodon said:


> Only bugs I've encountered so far are with conversations, namely with subtitles not popping up/being stuck.



Sometimes upon entering or exiting an area or a crafting station, my pip boy and weapons become invisible. It can usually be fixed by entering third person view and then going back into first person, but it's still annoying. I saw my follower walking around with an invisible rifle at one point, too. Looked like a little kid playing army with his friends.


----------



## asher

Are you suuuure you're the only resident of Nopeville, Nope Dakota?



That post was amazing.


----------



## Sofos

Same thing happened to me, Tim. I climbed it thinking there would be SOMETHING up there. Pushed the button, and literally screamed like a little girl. It was a Legendary Alpha and a regular Alpha. Luckily, they got distracted by a Mirelurk, and I ran. like. hell.


----------



## UnderTheSign

How do you guys control your companion? I still have dogmeat but have some issues accessing all his options. When I want to talk to him and move closer, he runs away so first I have to command him to stay, then I can open the talk/dismiss/etc options and only when I've selected talk there I can do the fetch/trick thing.


----------



## ferret

Three things today:

I still haven't left the northwest corner of the map. Diamond City? More like Maybe Tomorrow City.

Biggest bug for me so far: Pipboy's Data tab, Workshops tab, often shows incorrect readings. The past 3 hours of play it's been stuck claiming that Sanctuary lost 3 people, has 0 beds, water, food, power, or defense. Fast traveled back to Sanctuary in a rush the first time, only to find everything normal. Pipboy still wrong though.

Finally: The first super mutant I came across was a Behemoth. Say whaaaaaat? That's quite the introduction.


----------



## BlackMastodon

Yesterday after doing some quests in Diamond City and just opening more dialogue with people, I noticed some bugs in my character turning around whenever the dialogue came to me and talking over his shoulder, sometimes spinning around a bit, too.


----------



## leftyguitarjoe

I started a new character. My first one was a sniper/semi-auto only sneaky suave guy who was real weak. This new one is high endurance, a confrontational dick, heavy armor (not power armor) and full auto only. I'm 4 hours in with him and its been tons of fun.


----------



## UnderTheSign

Do you guys often run around in power armor all the time or just for special missions?


----------



## leftyguitarjoe

UnderTheSign said:


> Do you guys often run around in power armor all the time or just for special missions?



They're all over the place. They usually have pretty good loot. If your sneak is good, you can pickpocket their fusion core and their armor will shut down.

Edit: misread your question. I made my first character with high int and low end/str so I was able to get really long use out of fusion cores and the power armor made up for my stats. That character is in power armor most of the time. At level 50 something, I've amassed like 80 cores.


----------



## Grand Moff Tim

I haven't used them much at all so far. Only for the mission at the beginning where you first find one, and then once more on a random later mission just for sh!ts and giggles.

I've been doing the hodge-podge of random armor pieces thing. I had been equipping everything I could find that would increase my physical damage resistance, but the stuff with the best physical damage resistance tends to have the worst energy resistance, so baddies with energy weapons have been f_u_cking me up. I think I'm going to start sacrificing a bit on the physical resistance so I can get some energy resistance in there, too.


----------



## QuantumCybin

Haven't been able to play too terribly much with work, but I'm level 14 and have about ten hours in. I fxcking love this game. I remember being a freshman in high school when Fallout 3 came out and putting countless hours into it, and more recently New Vegas so Fallout 4 could not have come at a better time. I've had a soft spot for Bethesda games since I first played Morrowind in 3rd grade lol so I can definitely take some bugginess for that Bethesda experience. Absolutely love this game!


----------



## BlackMastodon

I only used the power armour on that mission at the start where you need it, otherwise I'm avoiding using it on this first character. Next one I make will use it often, use auto weapons and/or shotguns, and be a giant asshole, much like leftguitarjoe's.


----------



## Grand Moff Tim

I think my next build will be smooth talking melee. I might give power armor a shot with that, to give me the extra tankability.


----------



## Chokey Chicken

I'm still thoroughly invested in my first character. Lots of time invested so far, and I don't feel like I've really scratched the surface yet. Lots of areas I haven't gone to and all that. Very rarely, particularly in Bethesda games, do I find myself getting attached to companions. Piper has been the soul exception, and I still really like her. I can't help but wonder if I was the only one who noticed/was thrilled with how well she was animated when you first met her. 

Up until recently I have always been buying every bit of .45 ammo I could, so I've been super poor. Only recently did I manage to get 2k caps, and I don't have too much use for it. I've got near on 3k rounds for my combat rifle, 200 for my combat shotgun, and 200 for my modded sniper rifle. I'd like newer weapons, but I'm very much attached to these three, so I'm not sure I'll ever ditch them.

As for power armor, I never use it. Cheated to go to the debug room and look at the x1 power armor though. Accidentally saved over my main save with it abandoned at the drive in. Part of me feels ....ty about having that thing I didn't earn sit there, but I'm not utilizing it so whatever. Oddly enough, the only time I used the power armor was to venture down to the southwest corner of the map, and that was a suit of raider armor.

I have tomorrow off and I'm debating if I should sink more hours into this game, or actually work on music which I've been neglecting lately. I really need to play around with the Progressive Foundry, which arrived on fallout day so it's gotten near on zero use.


----------



## Grand Moff Tim

Chokey Chicken said:


> I'm still thoroughly invested in my first character. Lots of time invested so far, and I don't feel like I've really scratched the surface yet. Lots of areas I haven't gone to and all that.



Oh, I won't be starting a second build any time soon. I've given the second build some thoughts, but that's sorta what the point of my first build is: A very general, exploring-centric character, so I can get the hang of the game and its mechanics. That way I'll be better prepared when I start more specialized builds in the future.



Chokey Chicken said:


> Very rarely, particularly in Bethesda games, do I find myself getting attached to companions.



I've found myself growing more attached to Preston than I expected to. I've had the opportunity to replace him four or five times now at least, and I've turned it down every time. He's just a nice fella. Plus he disapproves when I'm a dick, so he keeps me honest.


----------



## leftyguitarjoe

So I found a crazy cat guy haha


----------



## Sofos

Chokey Chicken said:


> I'm still thoroughly invested in my first character. Lots of time invested so far, and I don't feel like I've really scratched the surface yet. Lots of areas I haven't gone to and all that. Very rarely, particularly in Bethesda games, do I find myself getting attached to companions. Piper has been the soul exception, and I still really like her. I can't help but wonder if I was the only one who noticed/was thrilled with how well she was animated when you first met her.
> 
> Up until recently I have always been buying every bit of .45 ammo I could, so I've been super poor. Only recently did I manage to get 2k caps, and I don't have too much use for it. I've got near on 3k rounds for my combat rifle, 200 for my combat shotgun, and 200 for my modded sniper rifle. I'd like newer weapons, but I'm very much attached to these three, so I'm not sure I'll ever ditch them.
> 
> As for power armor, I never use it. Cheated to go to the debug room and look at the x1 power armor though. Accidentally saved over my main save with it abandoned at the drive in. Part of me feels ....ty about having that thing I didn't earn sit there, but I'm not utilizing it so whatever. Oddly enough, the only time I used the power armor was to venture down to the southwest corner of the map, and that was a suit of raider armor.
> 
> I have tomorrow off and I'm debating if I should sink more hours into this game, or actually work on music which I've been neglecting lately. I really need to play around with the Progressive Foundry, which arrived on fallout day so it's gotten near on zero use.



I'm also attached to Piper (I call her Pipes, that's how attached I am. Gave her a stupid nickname to match her calling me "Blue").

I just have her walk around with a Minigun.


----------



## tacotiklah

Grand Moff Tim said:


> I instantly transformed into Nopey McNoperson, mayor and lone inhabitant of Nopeville, capitol of Nope Dakota.





Sigged.


----------



## ferret

Cat guy sells cat meat 

Please tell me someone else has found the "The New Squirrel" holotapes.

I can't see a reason to think of making a new "build" since the game can, technically, level up forever. I'm focusing on being able to sneak, break into, and craft anything I want so far. Haven't gotten any perks that relate directly to damage so far. Working up to Community Leader or whatever it is so I can do more stuff in settlements. Next level! I think I'm 16 right now, and over 20 hours in, and STILL haven't left the northwest corner of the map. I'm exploring around Ford Braggs right now.


----------



## leftyguitarjoe

ferret said:


> Please tell me someone else has found the "The New Squirrel" holotapes.



The ones in that trailer park, right? Literally just did. Its pretty messed up haha.


----------



## tacotiklah

leftyguitarjoe said:


> *cat guy pic*



Finally! True gender equality among all crazy, PTSD-stricken nuclear holocaust survivors!


----------



## BlackMastodon

Chokey Chicken said:


> I'm still thoroughly invested in my first character. Lots of time invested so far, and I don't feel like I've really scratched the surface yet. Lots of areas I haven't gone to and all that. Very rarely, particularly in Bethesda games, do I find myself getting attached to companions. Piper has been the soul exception, and I still really like her. I can't help but wonder if I was the only one who noticed/was thrilled with how well she was animated when you first met her.


I noticed immediately how well she was animated and voiced with her expressions and such. I've been using her a bit lately, just have her wielding a Laser rifle and some metal armour.

I spent a good 4 or 5 hours yesterday building up the 4 settlements in the north-west corner: Abernathy Farms, Tenpines Bluff, Oberland Station, and Hangman's Alley. Also cleared Sunshine Tidings Co-op. I need to focus more on shooty shooty stuff to have more fun.  The settlement building got a bit tedious since I don't have any perks in Charisma and can't get the Supply Route perk yet.


----------



## cwhitey2

BlackMastodon said:


> I noticed immediately how well she was animated and voiced with her expressions and such. I've been using her a bit lately, just have her wielding a Laser rifle and some metal armour.
> 
> I spent a good 4 or 5 hours yesterday building up the 4 settlements in the north-west corner: Abernathy Farms, Tenpines Bluff, Oberland Station, and Hangman's Alley. Also cleared Sunshine Tidings Co-op. I need to focus more on shooty shooty stuff to have more fun.  The settlement building got a bit tedious since I don't have any perks in Charisma and can't get the Supply Route perk yet.



I developed Sanctuary into a decent size place...havent done much with the others.


I tend to have ADD and just explore the map a lot.


----------



## UnderTheSign

I'm level 10 and was just doing some brotherhood quests (went to the police station and haven't bothered with much other hubs) and wondered why I came across all these synths and mutants all the time... Like large groups of them too, 5 at a time or so. Opened my map and found out I've been travelling waaaay East  back West after this quest it is! It's situations like these where my power armour shines though. Couldn't survive without it!


----------



## Ralyks

Just picked the game up last night. Unfortunately, my son was fussy most of last night so only got about twenty minutes in. So, tonight is a binging night....


----------



## Grand Moff Tim

ferret said:


> I can't see a reason to think of making a new "build" since the game can, technically, level up forever.



Some of us like to roleplay. 

Different personalities, different combat styles, different approaches to situations, etc.

My current guy is being nice to everyone. He even just...



Spoiler



...bought a useless charge card from some random scheister he met while wandering, even though he knew full well it was a scam.



I'd like to see how the same quests and conversations I've done as a nice guy play out as a complete dickhead, so that's at least one new build to do.


----------



## JPhoenix19

I just wanted to say that I love:

A) the small immersion factors. Like when your character says "uh-huh" and "sure" dismissively when you skip dialogue. Or when NPCs say things because you're taking too long to respond to them.

B) Naming your weapons. I know this was in Skyrim but naming my power fist "Bro Fist" and my rocket launcher "Terrorist Camcorder" is awesome.

C) Creating a completely sealed workshop and simply removing a wall section whenever I want to access it.

D) That people can steal my ....- even power armor. Don't forget to pull those fusion cores!

E)


Spoiler



when you finally reach the Institute and find your son. WUUUUUT?!



F) Piper


----------



## Grand Moff Tim

Is there a perk that automatically removes mods when you scrap a weapon, or is the only way to get a mod you want from a weapon you found to install a another mod in its place? I keep finding guns with sweet mods that I don't yet have the skills to create myself, and I'd like to be able to install them on other guns I've already been tricking out, or onto legendaries with sweet bonus stats.

I found a sniper rifle with pretty much every mod I wanted, but I already have a legendary with an unlimited clip (read: no reloading, ever), so in order to get all the mods onto it, I had to do it the tedious way.


----------



## Sofos

Grand Moff Tim said:


> Is there a perk that automatically removes mods when you scrap a weapon, or is the only way to get a mod you want from a weapon you found to install a another mod in its place? I keep finding guns with sweet mods that I don't yet have the skills to create myself, and I'd like to be able to install them on other guns I've already been tricking out, or onto legendaries with sweet bonus stats.
> 
> I found a sniper rifle with pretty much every mod I wanted, but I already have a legendary with an unlimited clip (read: no reloading, ever), so in order to get all the mods onto it, I had to do it the tedious way.



which legendary is that???


----------



## Grand Moff Tim

Sofos said:


> which legendary is that???



I believe the prefix is "Neverending." It basically just makes it so all of your ammo fits into one clip, and it's fantastic.


----------



## JPhoenix19

The only way around this I found was to make the basic mods to replace the ones you want to pull from the weapon. That I've seen, weapon mods only separate when you replace them.

I feel like that should have been a rank in the Scrapper perk or something.


----------



## Chokey Chicken

Showed ul to work an hour early so have some time to kill. Might as well daydream about what I've been doing in the Commonwealth. 

Anywho, lack of charisma always strikes me as weird when people bring it up. You see, I always always always create a non-typical character first off. Never a passifist, but always someone who handles problems in other ways than violence. I started the game with my charisma high so I could pacify a lot of people. In turn, my luck and strength are trash. (Luck 1, strength 2 or 3.) This creates lots of other boundries for me. I rely on bullets, as my melee attacks are crap, and I can't carry much as my base gear weighs around 100 and I can only carry like 210/220. I've managed to feel like a supreme Badass in some cases while being challenged in others. The balance feels good to me.

That aside, I feel its worth mentioning that I haven't touched vats outside of seeing if somebody was friendly from afar. I don't think I've stressed enough how well the shooting feels to me. World's ahead of FO3 and NV where vats felt like a necessity rather than an option. The older games had a weird lag and floatyness to them that fortunately isn't present here. I haven't fired a single round in vats because I am more than capable of landing my own bullets. Super refreshing.

I ditched piper to level my relationship with cait. Not really a fan of her and I'm missing piper a lot. Sent her to wait in Covenant. The sappy little dweeb in me gave her (piper) the second wedding ring. I was holding onto it in case its important for something, but it just felt right since she's been by my side from essentially the start. The sooner I can ditch cait the better as far as I'm concerned.

Also, Vertibirds are ....ing cool.


----------



## Grand Moff Tim

I always seem to end up with a mentality that's part boy scout, part hoarder. I always carry _so much sh!t _around with me, but every time I go to unload and contemplate putting some of it in storage, a little voice whispers in my ear...

"but Tim..."





"...what if you neeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeed it later."

...and I can't bring myself to. Seriously, with a carrying capacity of about 265, I always have around 195 taken up just with the random junk I always carry with me. Water, nuka cola, a gun for every ammo type (bullets, that is. Not really farting around with energy or heavy weapons with this guy), maybe an extra hat or two. You know, just in case. Usually I feel pretty silly about it.

...but not today.

Not. 

_Today._

I was off on the first main quest mission that sends you to...



Spoiler



The Glowing Sea



...which causes certain complications with survivability, for reasons obvious upon approaching the area. When I got there, I thought:

"You know what would be really handy right now? A...


Spoiler



Hazmat suit.


I wonder if I have one?"

MOTHERF*U*CKER, OF _COURSE_ I HAVE ONE!

Awwwwwwwwwwwww yeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeah. Found that shiz in a drug den like three days ago and have been lugging it around ever since, just in case I ever needed it. Well guess what? I needed it.

You're all enablers, Bethesda. I hope you're happy with yourselves.


----------



## Sofos

Grand Moff Tim said:


> I always seem to end up with a mentality that's part boy scout, part hoarder. I always carry _so much sh!t _around with me, but every time I go to unload and contemplate putting some of it in storage, a little voice whispers in my ear...
> 
> "but Tim..."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "...what if you neeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeed it later."
> 
> ...and I can't bring myself to. Seriously, with a carrying capacity of about 265, I always have around 195 taken up just with the random junk I always carry with me. Water, nuka cola, a gun for every ammo type (bullets, that is. Not really farting around with energy or heavy weapons with this guy), maybe an extra hat or two. You know, just in case. Usually I feel pretty silly about it.
> 
> ...but not today.
> 
> Not.
> 
> _Today._
> 
> I was off on the first main quest mission that sends you to...
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> The Glowing Sea
> 
> 
> 
> ...which causes certain complications with survivability, for reasons obvious upon approaching the area. When I got there, I thought:
> 
> "You know what would be really handy right now? A...
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> Hazmat suit.
> 
> 
> I wonder if I have one?"
> 
> MOTHERF*U*CKER, OF _COURSE_ I HAVE ONE!
> 
> Awwwwwwwwwwwww yeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeah. Found that shiz in a drug den like three days ago and have been lugging it around ever since, just in case I ever needed it. Well guess what? I needed it.
> 
> You're all enablers, Bethesda. I hope you're happy with yourselves.



I could seriously post this exact comment as my own and i wouldn't change a single word, because it is all EXACTLY the same with me.


Spoiler



Hazmat suit


 and all


----------



## BlackMastodon

I used to hoard a lot but I force myself to sell off the drugs I don't use and all ammo but the .308 and .44 and 10 mm, as well as the weapons and armour I use regularly. Also bought my own


Spoiler



Hazmat suit


 because I knew it would come in handy.


----------



## UnderTheSign

I haven't been below carrying 250 weight since leaving sanctuary I think  luckily I wear multiple pocketed pieces and have high strength. And that's with dumping my junk every time Im in town... Just gotta vendor off some stuff, but I haven't even been near a vendor all game.


----------



## chaneisa

I encountered some nice bad luck. I started a second character because I wanted a smooth talking thief, whereas my main is maxed endurance and pretty much can't die. The new character has like no health, so deathclaws, Yao guai, grenades, molotovs, just about everything one shot me. So I'm doing a missions where I have to follow someone through the wilderness. I encounter a deathclaw, then a pack of glowing mole rats, one of which is legendary (really wasn't a problem), a pack of wild mongrels, one of which was legendary, 2 Yao guai, 6 super mutants, and then 2 more super mutants. All of the super mutants were non-stop throwing molotovs and grenades. As it turns out, you can't smooth talk any of those things, so I died like 30 times before finally getting to my destination.


----------



## cwhitey2

UnderTheSign said:


> I haven't been below carrying 250 weight since leaving sanctuary I think  luckily I wear multiple pocketed pieces and have high strength. And that's with dumping my junk every time Im in town... Just gotta vendor off some stuff, but I haven't even been near a vendor all game.



Same here.


I usually have like room for an item that weighs around 5 that's it


----------



## ferret

Between me and Dogmeat, exploring a location or two usually fully loads us up. I head back to a settlement, "Store all Junk" in the workshop, and put weapons/armor in a chest I keep. Back down to 0/150 for Dogmeat and around 100/280 for me, we head back out to loot some more.


----------



## stevexc

ferret said:


> around 100/280 for me



...I should probably stop carrying so many weapons, I'm usually hitting 170/245 on "empty" haha. 

Should probably also stop carrying a fully-stocked pharmacy and pantry as well...


----------



## leftyguitarjoe

I limit the guns I carry. Like in MGS how you can have one large weapon like a launcher or a sniper, one assault weapon, and a pistol.

On one character, its a sniper, short .308 combat rifle, and a silenced 10mm.

On my other its an auto plasma rifle, auto laser rifle, and an auto 10mm.

Not deviating from that makes for better immersion and learning to play around a certain style.


----------



## The Q

I'm at level 30 at the moment and as soon as I found a tuxedo back on the 3rd level, I decided to finish the game with that and that only, and I'm enjoying quite a lot so far.

No armour, just my tux and hat along with lots of perception, intelligence and agility. I impose no limitations on guns though - the deader it leaves the bad guys, the better.

I don't like the new leveling system though, I hate the dialogs (too simplistic, they don't make much use of one's skills) and I'd love to have hardcore mode back.


----------



## ferret

The Q said:


> I hate the dialogs (too simplistic, they don't make much use of one's skills)



Try this:
Full Dialogue Interface (NewDialog English translation) at Fallout 4 Nexus - Mods and community


----------



## Grand Moff Tim

I think I tend to end up with more guns than is really realistic as a direct result of how I approach the game in the early levels of Bethesda Fallout games. I almost never really buy any ammo, which limits me to the ammo I scrounge from containers or enemies. Early on, that leaves me liable to run out of ammo, in which case I have to switch to a gun for which I have ammo, or hightailing it out of there. Because of that, I get into the habit of carrying a slew of guns for various ammo types, even well after I'm high in level and have found more than enough ammo of every type to supply a small militia.

Currently, I carry...

.308: Night vision suppressed sniper w/limitless clip size. Because its legendary tag was "Never Ending," I named it "Falcor." 
.50: .50 cal receiver sniper rifle with long scope. I only really use it on deathclaws, from as far away as possible . Named it "Fifty Cal Ripken Jr."
.45: a combat rifle that I've pimped in every way except suppression and night vision. It's my usual go-to in firefights once my cover's been blown. Named it "Sweet Death."
.44: Kellog's revolver, from the main quest. I almost never use it, and actually let Preston carry it most of the time.
.38: Some full-auto night vision pipe rifle thing. Same as above; rarely use it, Preston lugs it.
Shotgun Shells: A combat shotgun I've pimped for anything affecting damage and recoil improvement. It's what I whip out when indoors and particularly tough baddies get too close for comfort, which so far mostly seems to be friggin' Glowing Ones. Named it "The Splattergun."
10mm: A legendary 10mm pistol that fires two ammo per shot at the cost of one. Pimped for increased damage and accuracy. I use it exclusively against feral ghouls, and accordingly have named it "Ghoulsbane."
Bonus 10mm: There'a unique suppressed pistol that looks like the 9mm pistols from FO:NV. I forget which mission I was on when I got it. I think it was called "Deliverer" or something like that; I changed it to "Deliverance." Pimped for damage, used exclusively indoors when sneaking around and taking out enemies unseen.

Preston keeps a few energy weapons in his inventory, along with the aforementioned .44 and .38 guns that I rarely use. He's free to use them as he pleases.

I keep telling myself to trim things down a bit, but the .50, .45, Shell, .308, and 10mm guns all actually see regular use. They're hot-keyed and everything. I could probably get away with keeping the .44 and .38 in storage somewhere, but I'm fine just letting Preston bear that burden.


----------



## leftyguitarjoe

Here are what my combat dude is packing. My rule was only fully auto weapons this time. I switch back and forth between the laser rifle and plasma rifle depending on my mood haha.


----------



## ferret

I use nearly exclusively 10mm pistol thus far, and then later added in sniper rifles. I lug around a combat shotgun but don't use it much, except for wildly firing it at death claws as I scream in terror.


----------



## BlackMastodon

I just stick to my .308 hunting rifle, modded with all sniper gear and night vision scope, soon to be recon once I get lvl 3 Gun Nut, and a 10 mm suppressed pistol for close up. No legendary weapons yet, and I'm strictly sticking to pistol/sniper combo. Before I found the hunting rifle I used a .38 pipe gun pimped out to be a semi-auto sniper which was actually pretty damn decent. If you fight enough raiders and scrounge their .38 ammo like I did you can also end up with close to 800 rounds pretty easily.  Ammo wasn't much of a problem for me yet. Still no duster, though, so I'm using Cage Armour, and I rotate between Militia Hat/Patrolman Glasses and my Assault Gas Mask.

In other news, I raised the difficulty to Hard because Normal was too easy.


----------



## leftyguitarjoe

BlackMastodon said:


> In other news, I raised the difficulty to Hard because Normal was too easy.



Same here. I dont want to crank it to survival mode because bullet sponge enemies are bullcrap. I'm probably going to get that damage mod that makes both you and enemies die faster. Because, realistically, one bullet to the chest kills people. I


----------



## Grand Moff Tim

BlackMastodon said:


> If you fight enough raiders and scrounge their .38 ammo like I did you can also end up with close to 800 rounds pretty easily.



Yeah, I have like 4k .38 rounds by now, but they'll never get used, because all the .38 guns are garbage compared to pretty much every other ammo type, even after you mod them to hell and back.


----------



## Cloudy

.38 rounds are free caps guys, remember that 

Ive been using the .308 hunting rifle and the deliverer a lot. Occasionally Ill whip out the ashmaker though and make good use of the power armor.


----------



## Grand Moff Tim

Cloudy said:


> .38 rounds are free caps guys, remember that



I can't believe I didn't think of that.


----------



## BrainArt

I only have about 24 hours logged in the ten days that the game has been released (even though Steam says that it is closer to 50-60 hours, I share my steam account with my little sister), I'm having to work around my work schedule and my sister's play time.

I ....ing love this game, though.

Piper is currently my companion, but I had Preston for a long time. The only reason I have a companion is to carry my .... for me, because the new crafting and building mechanics in the game are really bad for my hoarding problem in Bethesda games.


----------



## Grand Moff Tim

I kinda got to a spot intersecting between the main story and the Railroad story where I can't really go on without going against the morals I've been sticking to with my first build, so I've put it aside for now. I'm sure I'll come back to it later, but I started a new one.

This time I'm going with a sarcastic melee & thrown explosives build, with nearly all my SPECIAL points pumped into Strength and Endurance. I'm even using my first several level up perk points to take Strength and Endurance up to 10 before I start getting other gameplay-related perks, apart from the level one melee and armor smithing perks I picked up.

You guys talking about wanting more of a challenge, holy sh!t, try going melee. It seems overpowered at first when you're just taking on one or two low level guys, but as soon as you're surrounded or facing an enemy that's across the room from you and shooting the entire time you're trying to close the gap, it's a whole new ballgame. 

I'm trying to be stubborn and not use any guns ever, which has only really been problematic in two situations so far:

1) Turrets that are out of reach. With my other build I'd just peek from around a corner and take pot shots until it's done, but now I have to step out into the open and try to nail it with a grenade. Really has me missing the ability to use VATS for thrown explosives like you can in FO3 and FONV. Is there a way to do it in FO4 that I'm somehow missing? And...

2) The deathclaw fight in Concord. I knew the deathclaw was coming this time, and I had three weapons to choose from: Tire iron, pool cue, or minigun. I felt comfortable breaking character and choosing the minigun in that situation, because I wasn't exactly thrilled with the idea of trying to take out a deathclaw with a pool cue. 

For followers this time I think I'll stick with Dogmeat. I just found out today that my family dog back in the US has died, so I guess I'm sorta adopting Dogmeat to fill the void, in a sad sort of way. I intend to bring absolute hell down on any baddie that tries to f_u_ck with my doggie. I couldn't be there for my real life pup in her last moments, so I might as well try to defend a virtual dog.


----------



## BlackMastodon

I'm hoping a mod comes up soon for thrown explosives in VATS, if not then request it on the Nexus forums I guess. 

I'm waiting for the (I hope) inevitable Random Alternate Start mod before I start my next build.


----------



## Grand Moff Tim

It's officially impossible to kill everything in the game with only melee, even if you have the endurance to soak up bullets. Melee attacks can't reach the ceiling-mounted mini-turrets some indoor areas have. That makes it even more frustrating that I can't target with grenades in VATS, since I pretty much have to throw the grenade and hope it lands near enough to it on the ground and that the explosion's radius will be large enough to reach the ceiling. There are usually computers for deactivating turrets sitting around somewhere, but my Intelligence is a 3 or some sh!t, and I don't intend to put any points into hacking perks.

Thanks, Obama.


----------



## Grand Moff Tim

...so on that note, I might just carry a heavy weapon of some sort around, just for situations where melee isn't feasible. I figure that's still in keeping with the build's general concept, since having a high Strength is directly linked to wielding big guns well. It'll be more authentic yet if I the big gun I opt for is a missile launcher, since that's similar enough to explosives.

I actually did use a big gun in a mission I just did.



Spoiler



I was going after Kellog, but since I already did that mission with my first build, I knew that as soon as I was done talking to him, he and his room full of synths would attack me. Given how hairy some fights had gotten while fighting my way towards him when I was facing off against several synths in an enclosed area with just a modded baseball bat, I figure I'd better think of an alternate strategy for taking Kellog out.

Turns out that on your way to the room he's in, you can find a fatman and a mininuke in a small side room. I decided I wasn't going to give him the chance to attack me, so I grabbed that ...., and when I entered the final room, I targeted him with VATS as soon as he came out from behind the computers. He wasn't even marked as hostile yet, since I didn't even bother talking to him, but I didn't care.

That one mininuke actually took out him _and_ every synth in the room with him, which was nice. Certainly went much more smoothly than it'd have gone had I tried with with just a bat, haha.


----------



## leftyguitarjoe

88 hours in and it finally happened!!


----------



## Chokey Chicken

leftyguitarjoe said:


> 88 hours in and it finally happened!!



First time that happened, I thought someone launched a missle and missed me. I was in building rubble and I heard like a missle hiss followed by an off distance explosion. Not an uncommon sound when super mutants are around. I got killed and upon loading my save and walking back to where I died, I saw the damn thing. It was fun trying to find out what the hell it was, and where it was.


----------



## Grand Moff Tim

I saw it streaking through the sky and crashing, but I never could find the actual crash site.


----------



## Grand Moff Tim

Okay, I've got this guy's load-out sorted. At all times, he's going to carry one melee weapon of each speed type (fast, medium, slow), and a missile launcher. He'll also carry an assortment of thrown explosives, of course.

I've been modifying and renaming his main weapons this evening:



















Playing melee is challenging but hilarious. I've found myself using chems more than I would with other build types, by which I mean I've found my self using chems at all. I never used them at all with my first build, unless you count rad-away and stimpacks. My melee guy's already gotten himself addicted to psycho . Nothing a visit to the doctor and 75 caps couldn't cure. 

My strategy so far when approaching difficult fights seems to be to pop some med-x, shoot up some psycho, lob some explosives in the general direction of the enemies, then charge in swingin'. Occasionally I'll add some booze or buffout to the equation. Sometimes Dogmeat helps me out by dragging baddies around by their arms to keep them off of me while I pummel their friends, which is nice of him. He's totally earned his red bandana and welding goggles.

Good times, all things considered.


----------



## QuantumCybin

^^^ Talibanhammer


----------



## leftyguitarjoe

Grand Moff Tim said:


> I saw it streaking through the sky and crashing, but I never could find the actual crash site.



Its to the north of Vault 81

And Tim, I pray that your bat Rizzo is a Billy Madison reference


----------



## Jake

Tim you should look into getting Kremvhs Tooth! I'm running a melee build right now and I think mine is currently doing 106 damage plus bleed and poison damage, just about to get the perk that doubles melee damage as well so it's just insane how quickly a knife can kill deathclaws (1 hit) and behemoths (3-4 hits) 

Its's incredlbly OP with the right perks etc..


----------



## leftyguitarjoe

So I tricked out Hangman's Alley today. I used to dismiss it because of how cramped it is, but today I looked up and was like "UP! EUREKA!"


----------



## Cloudy

leftyguitarjoe said:


> So I tricked out Hangman's Alley today. I used to dismiss it because of how cramped it is, but today I looked up and was like "UP! EUREKA!"



This is genius! the second settelement I made after Sanctuary was Hangmans Alley because of its centralized location, but I swapped out for The Castle/Spectacle Island when I realized how damn cramped it was with 10+ settlers. I should have done this.


----------



## leftyguitarjoe

Cloudy said:


> This is genius! the second settelement I made after Sanctuary was Hangmans Alley because of its centralized location, but I swapped out for The Castle/Spectacle Island when I realized how damn cramped it was with 10+ settlers. I should have done this.



The castle definitely takes the cake.


----------



## Cloudy

leftyguitarjoe said:


> The castle definitely takes the cake.








That it does, I love the castle but I find its a bit restricting inside the walls, NPCs bump into my structures all the time. I just started working on my Spectacle island settlement and Im enjoying the extra space.


----------



## leftyguitarjoe

I used the foundations to rebuild the walls.


----------



## Grand Moff Tim

leftyguitarjoe said:


> Its to the north of Vault 81
> 
> And Tim, I pray that your bat Rizzo is a Billy Madison reference



Nah, it's a Chicago Cubs reference. 

Is the crash site always in the same place? I was under the impression that there are multiple places where it might crash, depending on where you are when the random encounter spawns.


----------



## ferret

Found the ship  Wasn't thinking to look for it... It was night, and it was on fire, which made it stand out. 

I also found a nearby cave with a fun surprise.


----------



## Sofos

ferret said:


> Found the ship  Wasn't thinking to look for it... It was night, and it was on fire, which made it stand out.
> 
> I also found a nearby cave with a fun surprise.



Was it the cave with two Legendary Yao Guai? I ran into that cave last night. Terrifying.


----------



## Cloudy

I've been trying to build up my Spectacle Island base, after hours of work I can confirm that I have done very little to cover the entire island


----------



## UnderTheSign

16 hours into the game and I've finally gotten to diamond city


----------



## ferret

UnderTheSign said:


> 16 hours into the game and I've finally gotten to diamond city



26+, still not there, lol.

Re: Cave:



Spoiler



The alien ship's pilot is in the cave with a blaster and 400+ ammo.


----------



## ferret

Here's the beginning of Fort Oberland Station:
















And the beginning of Fort Starlite Drivein:


----------



## Fraz666

UnderTheSign said:


> 16 hours into the game and I've finally gotten to diamond city


me too!
while I'm still stuck in the "When Freedom Calls" bug... (xbox)


----------



## UnderTheSign

Fraz666 said:


> me too!
> while I'm still stuck in the "When Freedom Calls" bug... (xbox)


No bugs here so far, no major stuff anyway. 

Y'all are much more active at base building than I am! I try to customise my gear a lot but my most used are still the 10mm you start out with (with a scope and different barrell), a single shotgun and a pipe sniper. I got the specila laser rifle from Paladin Danse but it's a PITA trying to find fusion cells sometimes...


----------



## leftyguitarjoe

Quick tip: to perfectly stack foundation blocks to make big, concrete walls, use the stairwell floor piece. The top or bottom can snap to one layer and your other layer will snap to the opposite.

Also, there is the clipping trick with floor mats.





Its the best we've got until the official modding tools come out and the real fun begins! 
Until then, you can use this mod to get more items.
http://www.nexusmods.com/fallout4/mods/1145/?
And this to have unlimited settlement size
http://www.nexusmods.com/fallout4/mods/132/?


----------



## ferret

At level... 23? I still use a 10mm pistol. It's silenced now. I've literally had people 10 feet away not detect me _as I shoot their face multiple times_.


----------



## BlackMastodon

Lefty and Ferret, you guys are life savers. I have been trying to figure out wtf to do with Oberland. I have a sh*tty tower with a bunch of sleeping bags but no walls for the settlers to quit their b*tching.  I gotta get a ton of concrete and wood delivered there to make a concrete wall around it. Junk fences are no good. Also that clipping mat trick thing is amazing.


----------



## leftyguitarjoe

So I made area 51 

Fallera 51 - Album on Imgur


----------



## wannabguitarist

Put in 20 hours between Friday night and Sunday and hit level 13. My girlfriend is jealous and I find myself itching for a fix while I'm at work 



leftyguitarjoe said:


> I limit the guns I carry. Like in MGS how you can have one large weapon like a launcher or a sniper, one assault weapon, and a pistol.
> 
> On one character, its a sniper, short .308 combat rifle, and a silenced 10mm.
> 
> On my other its an auto plasma rifle, auto laser rifle, and an auto 10mm.
> 
> Not deviating from that makes for better immersion and learning to play around a certain style.



I need to start doing this. I carry too many damn guns I never use except for the occasional "well I'm glad I've been carrying this ....ing Fatman around" situations


----------



## BrainArt

^ I don't have to worry about a jealous girlfriend, since I don't have one, and won't have one for a while because I plan on spending all of my free time playing this game. 

I too have had the "thank god I had this Fatman on me" moments. Most notably, and all I will say is this, The Castle.



Spoiler



More specifically the first quest for the Castle when you have Garvey rally the troops from other settlements to take it back from the Mirelurks, that Mirelurk Queen was a biiiiiiitch!


----------



## wannabguitarist

leftyguitarjoe said:


> So I made area 51
> 
> Fallera 51 - Album on Imgur



...how?


----------



## Grand Moff Tim

Oh sh_i_t!



Spoiler



The mercenary you can hire at the bar in Goodneighbor was the mayor of Little Lamplight in FO3!


----------



## Hachetjoel

forgot to post this earlier, have been too busy playing fallout...


----------



## UnderTheSign

Grand Moff Tim said:


> Oh sh_i_t!
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> The mercenary you can hire at the bar in Goodneighbor was the mayor of Little Lamplight in FO3!



That little bugger? Is there any way to shoot him?


----------



## leftyguitarjoe

wannabguitarist said:


> ...how?



Settlement Supplies Expanded (SSEx) at Fallout 4 Nexus - Mods and community


----------



## leftyguitarjoe

Grand Moff Tim said:


> Oh sh_i_t!
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> The mercenary you can hire at the bar in Goodneighbor was the mayor of Little Lamplight in FO3!



There is a certain asian doctor from FO3 in the game as well.

What I want is a mod to turn Macready into the real Macready


----------



## leftyguitarjoe

Also thanks to SSEx and Unlimited Settlement mods, here is FORT ROCKET. I'm going to hit Sanctuary today and go fvcking nuts.


----------



## ferret

What mod is letting you rotate those concrete foundations so they slope?


----------



## leftyguitarjoe

ferret said:


> What mod is letting you rotate those concrete foundations so they slope?



They're level. I think its just the FOV or the ground thats making them look sloped. I'd do a video tour if I could find a capture program that didnt destroy my framerate.


----------



## Grand Moff Tim

Jake said:


> Tim you should look into getting Kremvhs Tooth! I'm running a melee build right now and I think mine is currently doing 106 damage plus bleed and poison damage



Made it last night's mission to go find some unique loot, so I went out and grabbed that and Pickman's combat knife.

Did you realize that the poison/bleed damage effect on Kremvh's Tooth is applied to a mod, rather than to the base weapon? That means that if you were to find another legendary machete with an interesting effect, you could just apply a base mod to Kremvh's Tooth and then apply the "sacrificial blade" mod to the legendary machete and have even _more_ sweet effects.

Unfortunately, the only legendaries I ever deem to find with this build are pipe pistols and raider leg armor .

Incidentally, the fight through the area to get to the Tooth was challenging as hell for a low-ish level character. It was one of the more interesting locations I've come across in the game so far, though, as one might expect of its name: Dunwich Borers.

Yes, _that_ Dunwich.

EDIT: I'm kinda going back and forth about whether or not I want to start pumping some points into agility/sneak. Sneak bonuses would definitely make melee more effective in some situations, but I do still kinda want to see how much of a tank I can make out or a melee/explosives build. I sneak around when I'm out wandering, but honestly that's mostly because that's the only way to know if an enemy is in the area before it's right on top of me. I kinda miss being able to see blips on my HUD whether or not they're coming after me, like you could in FO3.


----------



## leftyguitarjoe

I have a new favorite mission. I loved these dudes, especially this big dude.


----------



## Sofos

leftyguitarjoe said:


> I have a new favorite mission. I loved these dudes, especially this big dude.



my favourite too. Was crying the whole time laughing so hard.


----------



## Grand Moff Tim

Yeah, that was pretty amusing, especially the end. I still think I was more amused by the Silver Shadow missions overall (the dialogue was hilarious), but those robots were pretty great.


----------



## leftyguitarjoe

Grand Moff Tim said:


> Yeah, that was pretty amusing, especially the end. I still think I was more amused by the Silver Shadow missions overall (the dialogue was hilarious), but those robots were pretty great.



Do you mean Silver Shroud? I got the costume and did one mission but the radio wouldnt give me any more so I gave up.


----------



## stevexc

leftyguitarjoe said:


> Do you mean Silver Shroud? I got the costume and did one mission but the radio wouldnt give me any more so I gave up.



Make sure you're inside Goodneighbour to get more missions. It's a fun chain.


----------



## leftyguitarjoe

stevexc said:


> Make sure you're inside Goodneighbour to get more missions. It's a fun chain.



I left the Silver Shroud radio station on in Goodneighbor and watched a tv show in another room. I guess I finally found a significant bug


----------



## stevexc

Did you remember to leave the calling card on the body?


----------



## leftyguitarjoe

stevexc said:


> Did you remember to leave the calling card on the body?



Yes. I advanced it to the point where the mission objective was to listen to the radio some more.

But now that I think about it, this is nothing some good ol' console commands cant fix.


----------



## Sofos

leftyguitarjoe said:


> Yes. I advanced it to the point where the mission objective was to listen to the radio some more.
> 
> But now that I think about it, this is nothing some good ol' console commands cant fix.



same thing happened to me, so i just quit the mission. Catch is i have to carry the hat and cloak around with me all of the time because i can't drop mission items.


----------



## UnderTheSign

Classical Radio is awesome. I was sniping super mutants today and the music came to a climax just as I blew ones head off. It's even better than the shabby radio stations in FO3/NV!


----------



## leftyguitarjoe

And today's huge time waster


----------



## Grand Moff Tim

I still haven't done any settlement building at all apart from the stuff required to pass missions, haha. I'll get around to it someday, but for now I'm fine just wandering.


----------



## stevexc

Why is it that I only come across power armor frames when I don't need them? Get all set up to go to the Glowing Sea, get myself suited up and ready to go, and wind up coming across 2 frames (including the


Spoiler



Abandoned Shack


 one), and then once I finish up with that whole adventure I wind up finding three more.

I've run out of aluminum to make more armor racks, I have nowhere to put them now 

On the bright side, I now have a set and a half of X-01 armor. One of which will be permanently left pink when I get around to it.






Aside: Glowing Sea was quite the experience. Ran into two Deathclaws before I even got there (in Natick), then had to deal with an Alpha Deathclaw, a Legendary Deathclaw, and a fucking Legendary Alpha Deathclaw. Plus a veritable horde of Radscorps - literally seven or eight of them at once, led by an Albino and a Stalker. And a similar-sized horde of Ferals. None of which caused me to break a sweat... god I love my dinky little explosive pipe gun. It slays.


----------



## UnderTheSign

Grand Moff Tim said:


> I still haven't done any settlement building at all apart from the stuff required to pass missions, haha. I'll get around to it someday, but for now I'm fine just wandering.


Same here. I don't have enough materials for all the cool stuff I want to do either 

Also the moral choices here are hard. Man. All the factions...


----------



## Grand Moff Tim

Started the main story stuff with my melee/explosives/big guns dude. When I got to the part with the


Spoiler



Glowing Sea,


 I wasn't prepared like I was when I went there with my first build, ie I didn't have a


Spoiler



Hazmat Suit.


 I went to all the vendors I knew to see if they were selling one, but no luck. I went to the location where I found one with my first build, but I couldn't get in because Mr. Melee Dude can't hack for sh!t.

I decided to just say f*u*ck it, and put on some power armor for a change. I had recently found an entire suit of T-45 minus the helmet in a random shed that wasn't marked on the map, so I hopped in that, took it back to Sanctuary, and grabbed the helmet from the suit I got in Concord. 



Spoiler



It didn't block as much radiation as the Hazmat Suit would've, but it did provide much more protection against the deathclaw outside Virgil's cave. I decided to keep it on for the quest to go kill the Synth Courser...


 ...who I friggin' brained with a fully modded sledgehammer. It was actually pretty great, because I got one normal hit in with VATS, one Critical Hit in VATS, and then as soon as I ran out of action points, good ol' Dogmeat grabbed his arm and pulled him away from me. That gave me enough time to get the final blow in, and I barely took any damage at all.

Man, this game is great.


----------



## Jake

Approaching level 50 with my melee build and stronger enemies have started to show up. 


Spoiler



I f*cking hated albino radscorpions in FO3 and this is no different now.



Deathclaws on the other hand are easy 1-2 hit kills almost always barring legendary and glowing ones now though.


----------



## Grand Moff Tim

Jumped from the top of a skyscraper in power armor, to see if there's a limit to how much protection it gives you from falling.

There is not. I was unscathed.


----------



## leftyguitarjoe

I made a 3rd character. I wanted to be a cowboy damnit.

In case anyone was wondering, its the drifter outfit with the armor slots mod that lets you put armor over any outfit, hence the leather arm pieces.







And a few levels later


----------



## maliciousteve

Grand Moff Tim said:


> Jumped from the top of a skyscraper in power armor, to see if there's a limit to how much protection it gives you from falling.
> 
> There is not. I was unscathed.



I discovered that while jumping from the Prydwen. "F*ck yeah!" was my reaction


----------



## Sofos

maliciousteve said:


> I discovered that while jumping from the Prydwen. "F*ck yeah!" was my reaction



same way i did it


----------



## BrainArt

I have a really bad habit of walking over mines while in my power armor.

It's *only* when in my power armor, though. When I'm out of it, I'm a bit more cautious and wary of where I step.


----------



## BlackMastodon

Yesterday I got the perk for maxing out my friendship with Piper, tried to romance her, she was not interested at all.  Felt bad for my dude, just can't catch a break.

I think I'll try to get the perk from Preston next, I started a bit with Strong but I don't use melee so I won't bother.


----------



## chaneisa

BlackMastodon said:


> Yesterday I got the perk for maxing out my friendship with Piper, tried to romance her, she was not interested at all.  Felt bad for my dude, just can't catch a break.



Just had the same thing happen to my main character. I made a second character with near maxed charisma specifically to romance her.


----------



## Grand Moff Tim

Well. The one main story ending I've seen so far was... pretty underwhelming, if I'm honest. Hopefully the other endings are a bit more satisfying.


----------



## Insinfier

Spoiler



The two biggest endings are basically blow up this underground facility or blow up this airship, completely wiping out one of the two biggest factions. Going to bat for one of the smaller factions is probably even less exciting. Basically comes down to who has the coolest toys you want post-story and has the toys you want to bring with you into DLC. Story doesn't have as much significance as they would lead you to believe.



Oh, and uhhhh..... For the Brotherhood. Ad Victoriam. Blah blah blah.


----------



## UnderTheSign

I just ran into a bug on Shadow of Steel... Boarded the vertibird and it equipped me with the mounted minigun, but when we landed I couldn't let go of the minigun. It keeps doing this so I've loaded my save right before I boarded and buggered off to do other stuff. Bummer


----------



## JPhoenix19

chaneisa said:


> Just had the same thing happen to my main character. I made a second character with near maxed charisma specifically to romance her.



Pro tip, save before you try. I believe you can save in dialogue, too.

That's what I had to do. First try was a no-go. Reloaded to an earlier save and wa-lah.


----------



## Insinfier

I don't even think you need to save. I've failed the speech check many, many times and it always gave me seemingly infinite opportunities to romance the companion. You can also get your hands on a box of Grape Mentats. Easy ingredients. Increases Charisma by 5.

Eventually it succeeded after bringing up my Charisma.


----------



## BlackMastodon

"Yo girl, take these errr....'mints'....."


----------



## Grand Moff Tim

I still haven't done too much in the way of settlement building, but I'm pretty satisfied with what I've done with the Red Rocket this time around. I've usually used Sanctuary as my base of operations, but I'm doing another build (charisma/energy weapons focused), so I wanted to go in another direction.

I didn't do anything fancy like some of you fellas, though. just put a wall around it, added two more floors (both prefab: a medium one with two rooms, and a small one-room on top of that), and then added crops, water and defenses. I did cheat with TGM, so I could make it half decent . I was gonna be a recluse there, but I decided to be more "social," so I added a settler beacon and threw some mattresses on the ground in the shade outside .

At one point yesterday, some random super mutants came to protect my little homestead. The walls are lined with like ten missile launchers, so the settlers really didn't need to worry about it, but they went out to fight them anyway. I joined them, and once the super mutants were defeated, I turned around to see...

...my friggin' power armor standing out in the middle of the road. One of the settlers decided to hop in it when the attack started, and then just ditched it in the street once the skirmish was over. 

I'm thinking I might have to build a little fence around it that doesn't have a gate, and then just use the workbench to remove it whenever I want to use the power armor, haha.


----------



## Grand Moff Tim

Incidentally, what mod are you guys using to remove the size limit?


----------



## Jake

Grand Moff Tim said:


> ...my friggin' power armor standing out in the middle of the road. One of the settlers decided to hop in it when the attack started, and then just ditched it in the street once the skirmish was over.
> 
> I'm thinking I might have to build a little fence around it that doesn't have a gate, and then just use the workbench to remove it whenever I want to use the power armor, haha.



I've got my 15 sets  of power armor on a roof mainly for display but also so that they're out of reach in case I leave a fusion core in one.

If you take the cores out of them when you're not in them the settlers won't get in them either just an FYI


----------



## Grand Moff Tim

"Oh sh!t, there's a Deathclaw over there. I'd better try to sneak pa-- DOGMEAT! WHAT ARE YOU DOING?!? GET BACK HERE! THAT IS A DEATHCLAW! YOU ARE A DOG! HE IS BIG AND YOU ARE TINY! STOP THAT!"
*sigh*
"Dammit, Dogmeat."


----------



## mikernaut

Dogmeat drives me crazy, the guy that did the AI for him should be fired. He constantly runs away when I try to talk to him and give him supplies to carry, always gets in my way in narrow spots and doorways, runs through the junk I drop to break down or just sits right in it. grrrrrrrrrrr

Lol then if you use the take all function to retrieve your loot from him, well of course it takes off his body armor with it.

I need to trade him in for a Mr Handy or something. 

As much as I enjoy Fallout games, Bethesda needs a new engine and to stop being soo lazy with certain things. Still feels like Fallout 3.5 vs 4


----------



## Sofos

mikernaut said:


> runs through the junk I drop to break down or just sits right in it. grrrrrrrrrrr



You do realize you can go to any crafting bench in your settlement and select to store all of your junk, right? Then it will automatically break it down_ if needed_. Example: You store 3 coffee cups. You are modding your laser rifle and need 2 ceramic (i think coffee cups are only 1 ceramic. for the sake of the example, let's just say they are). Two of your coffee cups get destroyed, but the 3rd remains and you can just as easily pull it back out to do whatever you want with. The crafting system will also tell you exactly what it's about to break down and how much you get out of it. Something like this:

Adhesive x2 (Duct tape)
Ceramic (Coffee cup)
Aluminum (TV Dinner tray)

etc


----------



## mikernaut

I was dumping stuff into various crafting stations but then it seemed that all that junk was only available at those specific stations and not universal to be available anywhere. So I have just been going back to Sanctuary breaking everything down there. 

I have found so far they do a horrible job explaining how certain things actually function. 

LOL I remember one time when I was fighting with Dogmeat to come over so I could load him up with loot I accidently commanded him to go somewhere. Well I can see where I left power armor on the map but not my Dog?


----------



## Grand Moff Tim

mikernaut said:


> Dogmeat drives me crazy, the guy that did the AI for him should be fired. He constantly runs away when I try to talk to him and give him supplies to carry, always gets in my way in narrow spots and doorways, runs through the junk I drop to break down or just sits right in it. grrrrrrrrrrr



In other words, he acts just like a real dog.


----------



## ferret

mikernaut said:


> I was dumping stuff into various crafting stations but then it seemed that all that junk was only available at those specific stations and not universal to be available anywhere. So I have just been going back to Sanctuary breaking everything down there.
> 
> I have found so far they do a horrible job explaining how certain things actually function.



Within a settlement, all of the stations are linked. In order to link two settlements, you need rank 2 of the level 6 charisma part Community Leader. Then you can store everything in Sanctuary, but use it in any linked settlement.


----------



## BlackMastodon

mikernaut said:


> I was dumping stuff into various crafting stations but then it seemed that all that junk was only available at those specific stations and not universal to be available anywhere. So I have just been going back to Sanctuary breaking everything down there.
> 
> I have found so far they do a horrible job explaining how certain things actually function.
> 
> LOL I remember one time when I was fighting with Dogmeat to come over so I could load him up with loot I accidently commanded him to go somewhere. Well I can see where I left power armor on the map but not my Dog?


Penny Arcade had a pretty funny/accurate explanation for Bethesda's lack of explanations:







Also, I would love a mod that tells you where your companions are on the map.


----------



## leftyguitarjoe

As an avid Dark Souls fan, I've become accustom to and welcome being dropped off and having to figure everything out.


----------



## JPhoenix19

Grand Moff Tim said:


> "Oh sh!t, there's a Deathclaw over there. I'd better try to sneak pa-- DOGMEAT! WHAT ARE YOU DOING?!? GET BACK HERE! THAT IS A DEATHCLAW! YOU ARE A DOG! HE IS BIG AND YOU ARE TINY! STOP THAT!"
> *sigh*
> "Dammit, Dogmeat."



Yeah, bless his heart he's not a good companion for a sneaky sneakster.

Too many times I've looked around saying "WTF Dogmeat where are you?" Only to find him whimpering and downed in the middle of a bunch of raiders or ghouls.


----------



## stevexc

ferret said:


> Within a settlement, all of the stations are linked. In order to link two settlements, you need rank 2 of the level 6 charisma part Community Leader. Then you can store everything in Sanctuary, but use it in any linked settlement.



More accurately, within a settlement all items are available from all stations - if I deposit a gun into my Weapons Bench I can withdraw it from my Workbench.

With Rank 2 of that perk (Local Leader I think) _resources_ are shared between connected settlements - if I deposit a roll of Duct Tape in Sanctuary, I can use the adhesive from it at Red Rocket, but I can't withdraw the Duct Tape there - and if I deposit a gun in Sanctuary I can't withdraw it from Red Rocket either.

That's hinged on you creating a Supply Line, though - that involves you approaching a Settler at one Settlement while in build mode and pressing Q (which will be lit up at the bottom of the screen if available). You can then select where you want the Supply Line destination to be. All Supply Lines within the network can draw on each others' resources (ie. if you connect A to B, and then B to C, A and C are considered connected - but if you connect A to B and C to D, D cannot see A unless you connect A or B to C or D as well).

You are 100% correct that Bethesda did a SH*I*T job explaining anything.


----------



## Chokey Chicken

I found everything to be pretty self explanatory... I mean, everything except finding companions. They really need to fix that. Weapon mods, armor mods, settlement construction, junk, trade routes, etc, etc, were all done without a second thought.

On an unrelated note, I have absolutely lost interest in Piper the moment I found Curie. (On my xbox save anyway... The monogamist in me prevents me from dropping her like a bad habit on my PC save.) I love me some french accents, and she's just charming in the stupidest possible way. She's also a ....ing oddball, and will randomly switch weapons. She'll go from laser rifle to fists to minigun to pool cue with no real rhyme or reason. They're weapons I never gave her either... She'll pick the damn things up, spam her ammo, and then move on. If she were a real person, I'd have totally put a ring on it.

Edit: instead of double posting, I'm just gonna edit this one. I forgot that I managed a suit of X01 armor, painted it pink, gave it purple eyes, and a jetpack. It's ten kinds of fun stomping around in that stupid thing.


----------



## Grand Moff Tim

Stupid settlers complaining about the "bed situation." Suddenly a bunch of dirty mattresses carelessly thrown on the ground outside aren't good enough for wasteland farmers.

Fine. I'll put some actual beds inside of an actual building.

Dicks.


----------



## Grand Moff Tim

I made a bomb-as-f_u_ck settlement last night, and I wouldn't have been able to do it without you fine fellows. 

I came across Hangman's Alley on my way to Diamond City (with yet another new build, lol), and remembered seeing you guys discuss how it's a cool place for a settlement if you build vertically, so that's what I did. I added to new floors to that shiz.

The ground level is where I put all the crops (f_u_ck photosynthesis!) and crafting stations, plus a doghouse for good ol' Dogmeat.

The second floor is where I put the bar, the entertainment corner (TV & sofa), dining area, jukebox, bobblehead stand, and pool table out on the patio. I actually bothered to add wall decorations this time, which was a first for me.

The third floor is where I put all the beds, and... that's pretty much it. Nothing on the walls but some light fixtures. Maybe I'll add some night stands and a throw rug or two today, I don't know.

The thing about Hangman's Alley that allowed me to be a bit more creative, I think, is its "natural" surroundings. Usually when I've made settlements in the past, the first thing I've tried to do is make a huge wall all around it, with missile launchers guarding it all along the way. That looks cool and keeps baddies out, but it takes up a lot of the size meter. With Hangman's Alley, it already has huge buildings surrounding it, with only three small access points, two of which are already walled off with doors. It was a small matter of putting one small wall at the alley access point, then sticking some missile launchers in the three choke points, and I was done with defense. That left loads of size meter room for building vertically.

No pictures, though, because honestly, it doesn't look particularly interesting . It's just a bunch of planks in an alley, with some corn, chairs, and beds thrown in for good measure.


----------



## Grand Moff Tim

Oh, and the new build is an idea I had to see how well I could do using only raider armor and pipe weapons.


----------



## Grand Moff Tim

Probably old news to you guys, but just for sh!ts and giggles, I decided to see how high I could build before being told I've left the workshop area, sans mods.

Five floors. 

I'm sloooowly getting the hang of this building thing, so I actually made a five story building with all the requisite stairs, foors, walls, and roofs, rather than just randomly stacking. It's... more fun than I expected it to be . This is all with TGM activated, though. I don't know how anyone playing this on consoles can have very much fun building stuff.

Now that I'm starting to understand it more, I'm tempted to pack up one of my builds to another, more wide-open location, so I can build a huge-ass building. I'm thinking maybe the drive-in, since there's a large open lot there with plenty of room for something large...


----------



## leftyguitarjoe

Grand Moff Tim said:


> Probably old news to you guys, but just for sh!ts and giggles, I decided to see how high I could build before being told I've left the workshop area, sans mods.
> 
> Five floors.
> 
> I'm sloooowly getting the hang of this building thing, so I actually made a five story building with all the requisite stairs, foors, walls, and roofs, rather than just randomly stacking. It's... more fun than I expected it to be . This is all with TGM activated, though. I don't know how anyone playing this on consoles can have very much fun building stuff.
> 
> Now that I'm starting to understand it more, I'm tempted to pack up one of my builds to another, more wide-open location, so I can build a huge-ass building. I'm thinking maybe the drive-in, since there's a large open lot there with plenty of room for something large...




The island off the coast from the castle is the largest settlement area. Its where I built my stupid-huge area 51 complex


----------



## BlackMastodon

Downloaded the True Storms mod last night and holy sh*t, guys, I'm really impressed. If not just for how great it all looks and sounds, than purely for the fact that it *doesn't rain underneath roofs anymore holy sh*t what is this witchcraft!?* That always ruined my immersion in Skyrim and any game, really, but damn if I'm not impressed with it.

True Storms - Wasteland Edition (Thunder-Rain-Weather Redone) at Fallout 4 Nexus - Mods and community

I did run into a snag, though, where the sound got completely screwed up and was lagging/not working/static rain drops. It worked fine after I closed the game and opened it up again, nothing corrupted in the save.

Highly recommend the mod.


----------



## JPhoenix19

Anyone else hodge-podge random-looking legendary armor pieces together for their SPECIAL bonuses?

My dude straight looks retarded when I dress for max specs.


----------



## Grand Moff Tim

JPhoenix19 said:


> Anyone else hodge-podge random-looking legendary armor pieces together for their SPECIAL bonuses?
> 
> My dude straight looks retarded when I dress for max specs.



Constantly. I will give the edge to a slightly sh!ttier legendary if it matches my set, though, unless the mis-matched one has a crazy awesome bonus.

I do have one character who only wears raider armor, though, so he's SOL if he finds a legendary piece of armor that isn't raider. Same goes for non-pipe weapons.


----------



## TGOD

I've been grinding one build like a madman (got the game two weeks ago). I'm level 78, have full EVERYTHING (in SPECIAL) aside from Charisma (missing two), full sneak, full lockpicking, full science, full gun nut, full ninja, full hacking, full lone wanderer, full gunslinger, full aquaboy, full rifleman, and full strong back, and my main is a f*cking stealth powerhouse with a pistol.

Just this morning I ran into a random Behemoth out in the middle (North) of the commonwealth, and literally one-shot him with a 10mm pistol.

I'm glad I chose to go for the console version instead of PC, I'd have definitely at least used SOME console commands by now to make things easier.

I don't even bother with companions, especially with the maxed out Lone Wanderer perk. They don't do anything but get in my way and spoil stealth altogether.


----------



## BrainArt

I'm going to be able to put more time into this very soon. The rest of the components for my new PC build come in today, besides my SSD, which is somewhere out there. ....ing USPS. 

This rig is going to run Fallout 4 on ultra with ease. I mean, it better; I spec'd it out around Fallout 4.


----------



## leftyguitarjoe

Guys, theres a mod that lets you put any weapon part on any weapon. Some stuff doesnt quite work, but you can get some cool combos.


----------



## JPhoenix19

Anyone else think it's really really ironic


Spoiler



to tell Curie to get into power armor? I feel like she should make a comment about having a metal body again.


----------



## wannabguitarist

How are you guys handling food (and water) between settlements? Three of my settlements have crops that can sustain the population without supply lines, I have the robot farm settlement under the overpass (super cool), and everything is linked by supply lines but people still complain about food being hard to come by 

I really just want 2 massive farming settlements to try to keep most of my population free so they can buy stuff from my stores.

EDIT: Is it possible to store items in your workbench and build them elsewhere?


----------



## cwhitey2

I just changed my difficulty...



Just had to take on 6 Deathclaws in a row 






I'm not kidding.


----------



## Grand Moff Tim

Getting a touch more ambitious with my settlement building. The interior is still a work in progress and I haven't added any resources or defenses to the rest of the island, but I'm happy with how the building is coming along.








First floor: Crafting
Second floor: Dining facilities
Third floor: Sleeping quarters
Fourth floor: ????
Fifth floor: Pool hall, lounge, and basketball court.

Don't know what I'm going to do with the fourth floor. Might make it a master bedroom, or maybe a library/study. Any ideas?


----------



## ferret

Fourth Floor market. Need all the vendors and stuff. Indoor market, a la Rivet City?


----------



## ferret

I've started "The Red Rocket Tower"....

Different settlements must have different ceilings, because I got 10 floors high. Work in progress obviously  No mods in use.


----------



## ferret

Annnnnd I guess I'm going to have to finally mod, for the "unlimited size" settlement thing. Cause I'm basically already maxed on that tower.


----------



## Grand Moff Tim

Yeah, Red Rocket's size bar fills up quick. My meter is full there, and I'm not nearly as ambitious with it as you are. I added two floors on top (a two room prefab with a one room prefab on top of that), a small two story building in the yard, and a wall around the courtyard. Once I added resources, furniture, and missile launchers, the bar was already full. It's my most successful settlement so far, though. It has 18 settlers. Not bad, for a tiny gas station.

I have beds for 22 in that building pictured above (all on one floor, to give an idea of how big it is ), but I might add a few more in the small unscrappable prefab buildings scattered around the island. I need to add a dick ton of resources, too, but there's plenty of room for crops. I'll probably just do my standard "MISSILE LAUNCHERS EVERYWHERE!!!" defensive scheme. I like the idea of making the fourth floor a market, so I might give that a shot. I've never added market stalls to any of my settlements before.


----------



## ferret

In my photo you might be able to pick out the 5 laser turrets on the front of the station. Nice vantage point for them...  A full 10 gunners came up just a bit ago and got completely mowed down.


----------



## ferret

The Sky Bar on the tenth floor is done  The third floor open market is ready for business. Still need to build out "apartments" on the other floors.

Turns out the 10th floor is above the ceiling, so I can't place anything unless its directly on the floor. But it came out alright.


----------



## Grand Moff Tim

Did you install a limit-removing mod? Looks like you've added a dickload since the last picture where you said you were already at the limit.


----------



## BlackMastodon

How do you guys zoom out so far for these screen shots? 

Also, outta curiosity, how do you guys handle the sleeping arrangements in your settlements? I usually make one room or building kind of like a bunk house with all the beds in rows, cramming them all together basically. I can't build workshops so I don't really do any dedicated workshop areas, and rarely do I go crazy with the interior decorating and make kitchen/commons areas or anything.




Hur hur... red rocket tower... hur hur...


----------



## leftyguitarjoe

BlackMastodon said:


> How do you guys zoom out so far for these screen shots?
> 
> Also, outta curiosity, how do you guys handle the sleeping arrangements in your settlements? I usually make one room or building kind of like a bunk house with all the beds in rows, cramming them all together basically. I can't build workshops so I don't really do any dedicated workshop areas, and rarely do I go crazy with the interior decorating and make kitchen/commons areas or anything.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hur hur... red rocket tower... hur hur...




~tfc


----------



## ferret

@Tim: I did the "drop guns from the workshop" exploit ultimately. It turned out after research that there is no "unlimited size" mod, but "unlimited size" cheats. I found one method that relied on console commands but apparently is out of date and didn't work. One guy had a standalone trainer for it, but that's a tad iffy. The most popular one relies on Cheat Engine, and that's VERY iffy because if you forget to shut it down and play other STEAM games you might trigger VAC.

I think I did about 30 or so cycles of dropping 5 weapons to lower the size limit for that.

@BlackMastodon: What lefty said, though in this cause I was using tcl for no clip already to work on the outside of the tower and just flew out a bit.

As for beds, in many settlements I just drop rows of sleeping bags. This one has a bunch of beds on 1st and 2nd floor currently just in rows, but since this is a tower (Almost Tenpenny like, eh?) I will be moving the beds to different floors and building out individual apartments.


----------



## Grand Moff Tim

ferret said:


> @Tim: I did the "drop guns from the workshop" exploit ultimately.




The what now?


----------



## ferret

Short version is:

Put a few guns in a workstation.
Take them back out of the workstation.
Drop them on the ground.
Enter construction/workshop mode.
Put the guns directly into the workstation (On PC, with TAB). The size meter will drop each time.

Rinse and repeat as necessary: Retrieve guns from workstation, drop again, put back again.


----------



## chaneisa

I may have stolen your Red Rocket Tower idea. I don't have an architectural sweet spot, and that's cool so Yeah. I don't have the dope extended patio thing, but I may add something similar. Mine's strictly for me though, no settlers. It's also blocked off around the sides so the only entrance into the actual gas station is the from door, which is gated, with turrets on in the windows.


----------



## ferret

I've come to realize just how "extreme" the range of turrets are, which makes walls somewhat pointless unless you just like them. Give turrets a high enough vantage and they'll tear anything up before it even reached the actual construction boundaries.

For Red Rocket being so small, it works fine with no walls, I've got five on the point and five in the back that just rip. That said, it doesn't work as well in larger settlements like Sanctuary unless you keep everything fairly compact and close together.


----------



## mikernaut

So does your companion just use ammo from your inventory or do you need to give them the specific type in their own inventory for whatever guns they are carrying?


----------



## Chokey Chicken

You need to give them ammo. They burn through it fast too. Zero trigger discipline.


----------



## ferret

NPCs do not spend ammo except for missiles and fatman. As long as they have enough bullets for activating the weapon they will fire forever. I.e. if you give them a minigun, they need 8 bullets, because that's the minimum it will fire.

I would have thought companions operate the same, but I only keep the silly dog with me due to Lone Wanderer.


----------



## chaneisa

ferret said:


> NPCs do not spend ammo except for missiles and fatman. As long as they have enough bullets for activating the weapon they will fire forever. I.e. if you give them a minigun, they need 8 bullets, because that's the minimum it will fire.
> 
> I would have thought companions operate the same, but I only keep the silly dog with me due to Lone Wanderer.



As far as I can tell, companions use ammo. I may be wrong but every time I'm playing with


Spoiler



Curie after she's human/synth


, she uses her laser rifle for a few shots then switches back to a melee until, I assume, she finds more ammo. She never fires more than a few blasts.


----------



## Insinfier

Companions *do* consume ammo. If you give them a gun, you will also need to give them ammo. If you leave them with their default weapon (you will never see it in their inventory, this is because it is a unique ID unobtainable by the player) they won't ever need ammo.

If they ever pick up a gun and some ammo on their own, they may switch to it without your permission and use it until it runs dry.

In Curie's case, that may be a bug. It also happens to me.


----------



## ferret

It might be that Curie doesn't have a default weapon


Spoiler



once switched to a synch body


.


----------



## chaneisa

Probably. It's just annoying when I'm shooting someone then I accidentally pop her because she's electric baton-ing everything in sight.


----------



## Sofos

Chokey Chicken said:


> You need to give them ammo. They burn through it fast too. Zero trigger discipline.



This is my biggest peeve about F4. Oh, the enemy is behind a wall? Better keep shooting at him. Oh, he's a mile away? Better use my shotgun to shoot at him!


----------



## Grand Moff Tim

Apparently I can't add markets until I have a certain perk, even ~tgm activated. My fourth floor market is going to have to wait.

I wonder if there's a height limit that's also tied to volume? My large house on the island was only allowed to go up to five floors, but I went to another part of the island to start making a watchtower/lighthouse, and just for sh!ts and giggles I decided to see how high I could stack staircases without walls or floors around them. I got that stairway to nowhere up to nine or ten floors before I couldn't add any more. Not sure if that's because it was only stairs, or because I was on a different part of the island and maybe elevation relative to sea level makes a difference or something?

I also added an outhouse/bath house building, for t3h realizm.


----------



## ferret

There's probably a bounding box that isn't the same everywhere, just like the bounding walls aren't straight. But since it doesn't show you the ceiling you have to guess.


----------



## Sofos

I'm still trying to figure out why there are no indoor... doors. What the crap. I had to accidentally glitch my door inside in place


----------



## Grand Moff Tim

My island settlement is coming along. None of you asked for them, but you're getting an assload of pics [email protected]

Exterior at night. Note the outhouse off to the right.







The outhouse:






Outhouse interior. It's like that on both sides, Men's and Women's.






1st floor, crafting: 






1st floor, power armor:






2nd floor, dining:






3rd floor, dormitory:






3rd floor, more dormitory:






4th floor:

No pics yet, herpaderp. I still need a perk or two before I can finish my indoor market.

5th floor, billiards:






5th floor, basketball:






I also set out to make a lighthouse on the island when I found out I could build higher in another area. It came out a bit more ridiculous than I expected, though. 











It's mostly lights (I needed four large generators for all the flood lights ), but I also added a small room for the lighthouse keepers.







So that's that. I have no life.


----------



## Grand Moff Tim

Looking at these pics, I decided my lighthouse wasn't bright enough, so I added some more lights on the exterior walls.


----------



## mikernaut

Wow Tim that's amazing!. I can't believe how much time and effort some of you have put into your bases. Mine are just walls and turrets so far. 

another question- is there someone specific i need to talk to ... to be able to link my supplies to Diamond City? Just bought the house there and need to start pimpin it out.


----------



## mikernaut

My Piper heheh









and


----------



## Cloudy

mikernaut said:


> Wow Tim that's amazing!. I can't believe how much time and effort some of you have put into your bases. Mine are just walls and turrets so far.
> 
> another question- is there someone specific i need to talk to ... to be able to link my supplies to Diamond City? Just bought the house there and need to start pimpin it out.



You cant setup a supply line to Diamond City from what I understand, its not treated as a traditional settlement.


----------



## asher

Wesley Snipes


----------



## Grand Moff Tim




----------



## lelandbowman3

Has anyone on console had issues with textures and layout loading? I'll have the ground and full buildings not load in properly and it causes the game to constantly lag and try to catch up. enemies and other surroundings (like cars, boxes, etc) will be floating like 15 feet in the air.


----------



## ferret

GUYS. I finally did some progression of sorts instead of just wandering around in the north half of the map on side quests. I went south of the river!

You guys might not believe this, but after 4+ days of play, level 40+.... I finally own the Castle.

Of course, priority #1 was to repair the walls and plaster heavy laser turrets around the only remaining entrance.











I also got the Slog last night. Both excellent locations with lots of flat ground and existing structures that aren't .... like randomly oriented rusty sheds you can't remove.

As much as I like Red Rocket Tower I may have to move my base of operations to one of these, haven't decided.


----------



## Grand Moff Tim

ferret said:


> You guys might not believe this, but after 4+ days of play, level 40+.... I finally own the Castle.



There's a mission where you have to defend the Castle from an invasion, and before doing so you're asked to increase the defense rating. I scrapped everything I could find to get the size limit meter down, and then lined the walls with as many missile launchers as the size meter would allow. When the invasion started, I didn't have to fire a single shot. I just stood there and watched the invaders get completely annihilated by missile launchers.

It was gloriously hilarious. It was glorilarious.


----------



## ferret

Grand Moff Tim said:


> There's a mission where you have to defend the Castle from an invasion, and before doing so you're asked to increase the defense rating. I scrapped everything I could find to get the size limit meter down, and then lined the walls with as many missile launchers as the size meter would allow. When the invasion started, I didn't have to fire a single shot. I just stood there and watched the invaders get completely annihilated by missile launchers.
> 
> It was gloriously hilarious. It was glorilarious.



I've gotten a basic "Castle is under attack" misc quest, don't think I've gotten one about defense rating. The heavy laser turrets made short work of them, but they had a missile launcher which taught me a lesson about putting my turrets as close together as possible  Had to repair all 5, then they finished mopping up.

Turrets are now evenly spaced along the wall....


----------



## Grand Moff Tim

ferret said:


> I've gotten a basic "Castle is under attack" misc quest, don't think I've gotten one about defense rating. The heavy laser turrets made short work of them, but they had a missile launcher which taught me a lesson about putting my turrets as close together as possible  Had to repair all 5, then they finished mopping up.
> 
> Turrets are now evenly spaced along the wall....




It's a main story quest if you side with the Minutemen, not a random/radiant quest. Can't give more details than that without spoiling anything.


----------



## BlackMastodon

Just thought I'd throw in a screenshot of Mikio and Piper in good neighbour, showing off their gear:






Piper has some heavy combat armour, minus the one arm and chest, usually she'd be wearing a Helmet, too. I have her using a pipe rifle that has an extra chance to cripple limbs (I think), which I've named Pipe Cleaner. Her other, better weapon is a laser rifle that shoots a second projectile for every shot she takes, named Piper Spray, because puns are the best. 

My bruh Mikio is using the Minutemen General's outfit, patrolman sunglasses, and a mascot head for the lulz. I'm looking to get a better helmet for him to wear, but this is comical to me. His weapons are:


"Chlamydia" - a .50 cal that does an extra 15 points of fire damage a second (pictured above)
"Rick Grimes" - a .44 bull magnum that I picked up off of Kellogg, think it cripples limbs better or has an increased crit chance? don't remember.
"Oni Mk. IV" - a .308 hunting rifle that does an extra 50% damage to super mutants.
"Sneaky Peaky" - a silenced 10 mm pistol, no special ability on it.


----------



## Grand Moff Tim

So lately, whenever I walked past the drive-in, I kept having the same thought: 

It's missing something.

But what could it be missing? What could I build to make it more complete?


Well, a giant pyramid, of course. Duh.









A giant _HOLLOW_ pyramid.








Counting the ground, it has nine levels. The top one is too small to be of much use, though, so for all intents and purposes it only really has eight.

The entrance is at the top:








On the ground floor, I put a water purifier in that pool of water and planted a bunch of wheat:








I'm going to keep one side of the interior hollow, but on the other side I built some platforms for living spaces. They get larger the nearer the base you get, obviously. All the railings in this picture are the edges of platforms:








I've only started adding furniture to one level so far, that being the dormitory level. I don't think I'll be running out of beds any time soon:






I've also added a fair bit of interior lighting so far, which is visible in some of those pics, and a few missile launchers on the exterior. I doubt I'll need much more defense than that, since the only entrance is eight floors above the ground and you'll have to take a spiral path past the missile launchers to get up to it. 

The pictures don't totally convey the scale of this thing, but it's pretty massive when I'm standing next to it on the outside or looking up at the top from the interior ground floor. The base is 13x13 floor units, and it's taller than the drive-in movie screen. 

I clearly have way too much free time on my hands.

EDIT: And if it wasn't obvious, I've used the hell out of the gun/crafting bench cheat to be able to make something this large. The size meter was full before I was even half way done with the exterior walls.


----------



## ferret

You can fit two purifiers in that pool with a little jiggling  Maybe 3, but I haven't tried yet.


----------



## QuantumCybin

Tim, your creations are absolutely ridiculous


----------



## Xaios

Alright. Got a PC copy for my birthday today. Time to load this sucker up!


----------



## leftyguitarjoe

Xaios said:


> Alright. Got a PC copy for my birthday today. Time to load this sucker up!



We'll see you in a week


----------



## Grand Moff Tim

Don't head over to Outpost Zimonja if you aren't in the mood to HAIL SATAN.


----------



## ferret

Ugh. Zimonja is my most hated outpost so far. That damn ladder can't be removed, and I want to remove the damn shacks too, and build my own stuff around the radio tower.


----------



## BlackMastodon

I actually made a pretty decent second story for Zimonja, I'll try to post some screen shots later but I never have enough resources to build proper walls around the place.


----------



## mikernaut

Holy! wow Tim you are quite the mad architect. I love the Drive in area for a base and made it my main home, but I'm on PS4 so I have no building cheats and couldn't make much of interest before hitting the building limit.


----------



## ferret

mikernaut said:


> Holy! wow Tim you are quite the mad architect. I love the Drive in area for a base and made it my main home, but I'm on PS4 so I have no building cheats and couldn't make much of interest before hitting the building limit.



The "cheat" for size limit works on consoles too.


----------



## BlackMastodon

Here's my Outpost Zimonja so far:






























I'm in the process of building a barrier around it out of junk walls, though some areas I'm gonna have to switch to concrete blocks most likely.


----------



## Grand Moff Tim

I have a habit of making a structure at a settlement, and then never going to that settlement again. It's like they're all just proof of concept to me . 

My next idea is to find a tall open area to make a giant cube, Borg-style. The trick is finding a place that's both wide and tall enough, _and_ has mostly flat, open ground in the tall areas. Some are tall enough, but not wide. Some are tall and wide, but have rolling hills, or unscrappable objects in the way. The drive in would be good for it, but I've already got my pyramid there.


----------



## Xaios

Is there any way to get rid of all the radiation at the drive-in?

And yes, I have discovered the joy of scrap. ALL IS GRIST FOR THE SCRAP MILL.


----------



## Grand Moff Tim

Xaios said:


> Is there any way to get rid of all the radiation at the drive-in?
> 
> And yes, I have discovered the joy of scrap. ALL IS GRIST FOR THE SCRAP MILL.



You can scrap the radiation barrels. I'm reasonably sure that gets rid of the radiation in the pool.


----------



## Grand Moff Tim

Working on a watchtower in Sanctuary, but this time I'm trying to make it look like it isn't magically defying gravity, unlike my lighthouse or my inverted cross. The size ceiling in Sanctuary is pretty low, so I couldn't make it _too_ tall, but that made it a bit easier to add support structures. 

It isn't furnished or lit yet, but here are some shots:


----------



## Grand Moff Tim

Doing a sneaky-snipey playthrough this past week or so, and man, agility/stealth perk perks do _not_ f_u_ck around in FO4. Pair them with Lone Wanderer and Rifleman bonuses, and I'm wrecking suckas on a level I wasn't even expecting. There also seem to be more opportunities do be stealthy and snipey than I remember there being in FO3, but that could just be because the outdoor areas aren't as closed-in or confined as many of them were in FO3, especially in the city.


----------



## Xaios

Well, finished the castle capture mission. Killing the Mirelurk Queen took a few tries, but I eventually figured out the rhythm. Plus, it wasn't any harder than just getting to the castle in the first place.

Also, question: does your armor level dictate what mobs you'll face when defending an outpost? I ask because I've only had to defend two outposts. For the first, I just went like normal, and faced basic raiders. For the second, I opted to don the power armour, and was met by super mutants. Is there a correlation?


----------



## Grand Moff Tim

I don't think so, no.


----------



## UnderTheSign

Mirelurks are the toughest sons of beeches in this game. Christ. Mutants I can handle, just blow their head off, but Mirelurks? Man, every time I decide to check out some quiet looking lakeside property...


----------



## Grand Moff Tim

UnderTheSign said:


> Mirelurks are the toughest sons of beeches in this game. Christ. Mutants I can handle, just blow their head off, but Mirelurks? Man, every time I decide to check out some quiet looking lakeside property...



Been to the State House yet?


----------



## ferret

Grand Moff Tim said:


> Working on a watchtower in Sanctuary, but this time I'm trying to make it look like it isn't magically defying gravity, unlike my lighthouse or my inverted cross.



I really wish there was a way to build supports for aesthetics. Like some of the prefabs have columns and such, but you can't build them yourself.


----------



## Chokey Chicken

ferret said:


> The "cheat" for size limit works on consoles too.



Its worth noting that you can .... the game if you build too much. Its good practice to save before using the exploit. Not sure how hard you can push the consoles, but I seem to recall a warning with the PC trainer that said you can, obviously, put too much. Saving before building more should save you from data loss.


----------



## crystallake

LOL!!

Man sues Bethesda over his 'Fallout 4' addiction


----------



## BlackMastodon

crystallake said:


> LOL!!
> 
> Man sues Bethesda over his 'Fallout 4' addiction


Jesus...


----------



## lelandbowman3

If anyone was wondering, Nuka Cola Quantum tastes kinda bad. Jones could've picked a better flavor.


----------



## beerandbeards

Who turned Spectacle Island into a metropolis yet?




While listening to "Metropolis" by Dream Theatre?


----------



## TGOD

Grand Moff Tim said:


> Doing a sneaky-snipey playthrough this past week or so, and man, agility/stealth perk perks do _not_ f_u_ck around in FO4. Pair them with Lone Wanderer and Rifleman bonuses, and I'm wrecking suckas on a level I wasn't even expecting. There also seem to be more opportunities do be stealthy and snipey than I remember there being in FO3, but that could just be because the outdoor areas aren't as closed-in or confined as many of them were in FO3, especially in the city.



^^^ THIS!

I'm telling you, I went the full stealth/full ninja/full gunslinger and just sneak around with The Deliverer 10mm fully upgraded literally one-shotting EVERYTHING.

I think I've one-shot killed 2-3 Behemoths so far, and no variety of Deathclaw is an issue.

Stealth + Ninja + Basic Gun Perks makes ANY weapon in this game absolutely monstrous. I think my Deliverer does around 275 damage per shot now, and that's 962.5 damage while sneaking + 2.5x damage for criticals because of the Better Criticals perk + +15% damage in combat because of Bloody Mess.

Running around on my main build with a pistol is literally effortless.


----------



## leftyguitarjoe

TGOD said:


> ^^^ THIS!
> 
> I'm telling you, I went the full stealth/full ninja/full gunslinger and just sneak around with The Deliverer 10mm fully upgraded literally one-shotting EVERYTHING.
> 
> I think I've one-shot killed 2-3 Behemoths so far, and no variety of Deathclaw is an issue.
> 
> Stealth + Ninja + Basic Gun Perks makes ANY weapon in this game absolutely monstrous. I think my Deliverer does around 275 damage per shot now, and that's 962.5 damage while sneaking + 2.5x damage for criticals because of the Better Criticals perk + +15% damage in combat because of Bloody Mess.
> 
> Running around on my main build with a pistol is literally effortless.



Yeah, my first build was like that and it got kinda old. I mean, I got him to level 52 and beat the main story, THEN it got old . I used a gauss rifle that just annihilated everything.

I did make another sneaky character, but he only uses unsilenced , low capacity weapons like the .44, double barrel, and hunting rifle.

I also have a pure full-auto character. It changes the battle dynamics quite a bit. Now I just need a melee guy.


----------



## Xaios

I occasionally browse NMA. The incredible amount of salt for this game is incredibly entertaining. Not that they're necessarily wrong in some of their criticisms, but they tend to blow minor things WAAAY out of proportion.

My feelings thus far is that Fallout 4 is far and away better than Fallout 3. The fact that I'm still playing it is testament to that, because Fallout 3 frustrated me endlessly. Here I'm actually having a lot of fun. It remains to be seen how it stacks up against 1, 2 and New Vegas.


----------



## Chokey Chicken

lelandbowman3 said:


> If anyone was wondering, Nuka Cola Quantum tastes kinda bad. Jones could've picked a better flavor.



I bought a bottle of the stuff long before the marketing, (As in the actual flavor, not the quantum) and I was disappointed as well. In fact, a lot of Jones soda is very much a let down to me. A shame because blue drinks are usually the best drinks.


----------



## Grand Moff Tim

leftyguitarjoe said:


> Now I just need a melee guy.



My second build was a melee guy. It's pretty fun, but you _will_ need to put a bunch of points into Endurance, and if you don't use chems very often now, you'll probably have to start. 

You can take down most enemies pretty quickly with melee, especially early on, but you'll have to soak up a lot of damage on your way to get within range. For some of the tougher baddies, I would just say "f_u_ck it" and toss some grenades at them before closing in for melee.

He was also my full-sarcastic build, so it was fun times.


----------



## JPhoenix19

Xaios said:


> It remains to be seen how it stacks up against 1, 2 and New Vegas.



Fallout 4 is stellar, but the newer FO games (FO3, New Vegas, FO4) are much different experiences from the original Fallout games.

Fallout 2, especially, has earned its place as one of the best games of all time. It's brutally difficult and absolutely liberating. It was "open world" before it became a market buzz-word. It's packed with playable content (before DLC was a thing), chock full of pop-culture references of the time, and about as deep as the technology would allow a game to be. The problem with comparing the older games to the newer games is that the scale has changed. The original Fallout games did some things extremely well that, at the time, were not as common as they are now.

Fallout 4 is a pretty good translation of the original Fallout experience into modern times. Although I've always thought that despite their success, the newer fallout games deserved their own game system instead of just feeling like "Oblivion/Skyrim with guns".


----------



## Chokey Chicken

I thought fallout4 was a pretty good departure from "elder scrolls with guns." 3 and nv felt very much like a re skinned oblivion. 4 feels unique to me. The guns don't feel tacked on, and vats doesn't feel like the necessity that it was. 

I've gotta say, I'm super curious for the next TES game though. Village building would be super cool in that universe and I'm hoping it borrows that from FO4.


----------



## Nick

Playing through this for the first time. Im at level 17 and my guy has so far been a bit of an all rounder but I'm now leaning towards sniping weapons. I've not got much into the crafting or base building yet.

I'm a big fan of the series and I think this one may be the best out of the 'modern' fallout games. I was a huge Fallout 2 fan and I think this is up there with it. I think this game has my favourite main quest story of any of the games.


----------



## Grand Moff Tim

Been feeling pretty glum this week because it's the Holiday season and I'm thousands of miles from my friends and family, in a country that really doesn't care very much at all about Christmas.

Luckily the residents of Diamond City have my back:






I hadn't even been going to Diamond City too often, since I was doing my buying and selling in Goodneighbor. I was doing the mission for Bobby No-Nose today, though, and that took me to Diamond City at one point, and the in-game date just happened to be December 25th.

Nice touch once again, Bethesda. Preesh.


----------



## BlackMastodon

Pretty proud of the work I did on Hangman's Alley. Actually made a settlement with some luxury items and it's pretty cool seeing all the settlers doing something besides just standing around. 

So here's the entrance right when you walk in through the gate, with a guard outpost and a turret elevated to the right:






I didn't take any pictures of it but there's a small scavenging area to the left behind the wall. When you round the corner this is what you see, including welcome mat:






The guard's shack, realistically I just didn't know what else to do with this thing:






The guard's outpost, a bit empty for now:






Elevated turret:






Cooking/workshop area:






A shot of the supports and the stairs leading to the upper living quarters. Entrance to the lower bunkhouse is on the left behind the supports:






Lower bunkhouse interior, nothing too special, two more beds behind and under me while taking the screenshot:






Stairs leading to the living quarters and a view of the large generator:






Better shot of the generator, including an entrance to the fenced in area and the warning sign:






Rear defenses because apparently raiders can just spawn back here :






Farming area (just mutfruit since it's the most bang for buck as far as food goes), watering hole, and raised turret blocking the alleyway:






Up the stairs to the first level:






Main bunk area, plenty of room still:






And up the stairs we have the top floor and common area:











Outdoor open patio because I couldn't add a roof and more cat paintings:






And off to the bar area:






The Lone Moose Bar:






Complete with TV!






I spent way too long on this.


----------



## TGOD

Jesus, man, I wish I had the patience for that.


----------



## BlackMastodon

I kind of wish I didn't.


----------



## TGOD

I'd just like the ability to boast to my friends about building something that good looking, mostly because most of them think the settlement building feature isn't even worth being in the game.


----------



## Xaios

Built a little shack in Graygarden:






Okay, maybe not so little...






Okay, maybe it's a Minecraft-esque mountain lair...


----------



## Xaios

(Part 1)

Here's the tour. I wanted to make it a bit more ornate, but I hit the piece limit on the settlement. It's pretty close to finished though, so I'm reasonably happy. The challenge, of course, is making a place that feels lived in. Making a mega-fort is easy. Making a _home_ is harder.

The entrance side during the day:








Side profile (taken at a different time of day because I was getting some intense godray glare in my original shot:







During the day:







From a bit further away:







Walking in, not much to see:







Turning right, still not much, just a corridor:







Turning left at the end, still not a lot, aside from the staircase up to the top level:







Coming around, we finally see some decor:







It leads to a little workshop-type space I made:







In the middle, you can see my "Giddy-up Buttercup" rebuild: 







Still need to grab my collected magazines from Sanctuary and deposit them here:







...as well as all the power armor I've accrued:













Exiting the workshop from the same place and walking towards the balcony, we're greeted by a small relaxation area:







Rounding the corner, we're greeted with the retail area of the settlement:







Here you can see the top of the recruitment beacon which is set up on the floor below, as well as my weapons merchant giving me the stink-eye. You can only say "just browsing" so many times...







My vendors do have a lovely view:







Moving back towards the entrance, we come to a staircase leading to the floor below:







It leads to another small relaxation area seen here:







Turning around, you can see the electrical room, which houses the generator and the recruitment beacon:







A closer view:







Across from the electrical room is the main barracks for the settlers:


----------



## Xaios

(Part 2)

Now we head downstairs to the lowest level, aside from the two stories of foundation piers:







Coming out here:







There's a little terrace out front with a good view:







There's also a lower barracks for more settlers:







Going behind the stairs is a bathroom area:













Inside, you can gaze at the majesty of Old Glory herself...







...while taking a dump.







Backtracking to the main floor again, we ascend the steps to the crown jewel of the settlement, The Overpass bar and restaurant:

















































Stocked with a selection of the finest spirits from across the Commonwealth:







The good stuff, of course, is held behind the counter, away from prying eyes:



















There's even a stocked Nuka-Cola machine!







The highway above makes a great cathedral-esque roof for the joint:







There's even a little terrace above the bar:







It's got the most romantic view in the whole northern Commonwealth, at least that isn't surrounded by debris and skeletons:







Built without mods. The only cheating I did was using the console to generate billiard balls. Everything else was scavenged or purchased from vendors.


----------



## Grand Moff Tim

Preston.








Stahp.








Wut r u doin.










Came back to Sanctuary to turn in some Minutemen missions, and goofy' ol' Preston was just chillin' on the roof. There are no stairs accessing it or anything, he's just up there.


----------



## Xaios

Given how Preston tends to disappear and reappear at will, my personal theory is that he's Ghost Dad.


----------



## Grand Moff Tim

Xaios said:


> Given how Preston tends to disappear and reappear at will, my personal theory is that he's Ghost Dad.




Given current events, that would suggest that the ladies of Sanctuary should keep an eye on their drinks.


----------



## Xaios

Grand Moff Tim said:


> Given current events, that would suggest that the ladies of Sanctuary should keep an eye on their drinks.



Too late. Mama Murphy seems to have developed a dependency.


----------



## Grand Moff Tim

My latest playthrough is a pistols-only sneaky dude who I started so I can see the last of the main story endings that I haven't seen yet. For whatever reason, when I started the playthrough, I decided that he was going to collect hats. He takes them from corpses, containers, shelves, anywhere. After a while, though, I figured it was time to actually do something with all my hats, rather than just storing them all in my workbench.

Sooooo I went to Hangman's Alley and made a three story Hat Display Building. 

I only have one interior shot for now:







There are a few more shelves behind me, and two more floors above me that I haven't added shelves to yet. I don't even have enough hats to fill the shelves on the first floor yet, so I probably won't bother furnishing the other floors until I have some more. I'm only level 22, though, so there's still plenty of time to acquire more hats. I'll take more interior shots after I've expanded the collection, and I might take some exteriors once I've decided what I want to do with the rest of the area.


----------



## Sofos

Grand Moff Tim said:


> My latest playthrough is a pistols-only sneaky dude who I started so I can see the last of the main story endings that I haven't seen yet. For whatever reason, when I started the playthrough, I decided that he was going to collect hats. He takes them from corpses, containers, shelves, anywhere. After a while, though, I figured it was time to actually do something with all my hats, rather than just storing them all in my workbench.
> 
> Sooooo I went to Hangman's Alley and made a three story Hat Display Building.
> 
> I only have one interior shot for now:
> 
> There are a few more shelves behind me, and two more floors above me that I haven't added shelves to yet. I don't even have enough hats to fill the shelves on the first floor yet, so I probably won't bother furnishing the other floors until I have some more. I'm only level 22, though, so there's still plenty of time to acquire more hats. I'll take more interior shots after I've expanded the collection, and I might take some exteriors once I've decided what I want to do with the rest of the area.



Makes me want to do a TF2 playthrough haha. For instance: Heavy. Can only use miniguns, shotguns, and power fists. Also collect hats. hah


----------



## asher

Xaios, that settlement is _really cool_.

Like, all of you guys are doing some really neat stuff, but that takes the cake.

Also, thought you all might like this: 

This Guy Beat Fallout 4 Without Killing Anyone And Even The Developers Didn't Think It Was Possible


----------



## ferret

I've read that article and think it's impressive, but I hate the headline, terribly misleading. He killed a .... ton, he just used perks/frenzy to make other NPCs do the "technical" killing and get the "credit"

Nuance? Sure. ....ty headline anyway.


----------



## asher

For sure.

Makes me want to try a pacifist play through of something that might support it.


----------



## leftyguitarjoe

uuuhhh... I can explain






Maybe this will clean it up!






oope. Nope.


----------



## cwhitey2

I'm on my 2nd play through...I started an "educated/smart" character...wow the is FREAKING hard. Like I habe the setting on very easy and unless i run I'm dead. I can kill small creatures but nothing 'big'.

i thinbk I'm going to make another one and have them be all strength.


----------



## Xaios

asher said:


> Xaios, that settlement is _really cool_.
> 
> Like, all of you guys are doing some really neat stuff, but that takes the cake.



Thanks. It's a product of my inner Minecraft player being set loose upon the Commonwealth.


----------



## BlackMastodon

I'm getting a little tired of seeing 2 new nude mods every week and still no good Realistic Needs or Random Start mods on Nexus yet. I know this sounds all privileged and junk but screw it, I just want these modders to stop playing the game with one hand and attend to my needs.


----------



## leftyguitarjoe

BlackMastodon said:


> I'm getting a little tired of seeing 2 new nude mods every week and still no good Realistic Needs or Random Start mods on Nexus yet. I know this sounds all privileged and junk but screw it, I just want these modders to stop playing the game with one hand and attend to my needs.



The official modding tools have not been released yet. Its impressive they have managed to make any mods at all. The really good ones will start coming out once the GECK is released.

Some really good ones out now are: 
Armorsmith Extended
Homemaker
Realistic Survival Damage
Craftable Ammo
Settlement Supplies Expanded


----------



## leftyguitarjoe

Here are my active mods.


----------



## BlackMastodon

One thing I'm noticing too after the patch from a few weeks back or so: every time I open the launcher, it deactivates all my mods, and I can't access the ESP/ESM list from the launcher anymore. You used to be able to click on the left pipe part of the power armour mask in the image and it would bring up a list of your mods and ESP files but now it looks like they got rid of it.

Kind of weird to see Bethesda trying to keep mods out of it. Anyone else having this problem?

The fix is easy enough, just annoying to have to open the launcher, then open NMM, then activate all the files, and then start the game.


----------



## ferret

Well, keep in mind that texture/model mods are (relatively) easy to do right now, but more complex mods are hampered by the fact that the official Creation Kit (and with it I believe, a necessary script tool) are not out yet.

Edit: And that's what I get for not noticing there was another page of new posts.


----------



## ferret

BlackMastodon said:


> Kind of weird to see Bethesda trying to keep mods out of it. Anyone else having this problem?



Actually it makes sense. During the first couple months, Bethesda wants to focus on fixing bugs. When everyone starts loading up mods and tampering with things, it makes it a lot harder, as people start reporting bugs that are being caused by ....ty mods.


----------



## Grand Moff Tim

I always wait until after all the DLC is out before I start installing mods anyway. I like to experience the game as the creators intended it first; to get as much mileage out of the vanilla game as I can.

Plus then once I do start using mods, I won't have to worry about "must have such-and-such DLC" requirements for mods.


----------



## BlackMastodon

So I got to the point in the story where you have to make a pretty big choice.



Spoiler



I knew I was going to pick the minutemen on this playthrough anyway, but damnit was it tough to turn down the Institute after learning who's in charge. Also Jesus was that a rough battle when the Institute attacks The Castle immediately after! Surprisingly only lost about 5 settlers, but now they're all armed with Institute weapons and laser muskets, so come at me again, bruh. 



Edit:
Also, didn't know how cool the Synth Field helmets look. Now Piper looks like a total badass:







Got her decked out in Brotherhood of Steel medium combat armor and the BoS under-suit thing. This is amusing to me given her reactions to the BoS when I first went up to the Prydwen and talked to them.


----------



## Vinchester

Have been on and off FO4 since the releases. 100 enjoyable hrs in now but a few things have been nagging me.

Guys, how long are your loading times? I'm enduring something like 45 seconds and it's really getting to me.


----------



## ferret

Mine are not that bad, but I have it installed on an SSD. Probably 5-8 seconds max.


----------



## Chokey Chicken

I can't remember my load times, but they're negligible. No SSD, and the HD its on was crammed last I played. The console version is way worse. Just getting to the main menu from "press start" takes like 30 seconds where it's legit instant on PC.


----------



## BlackMastodon

ferret said:


> Mine are not that bad, but I have it installed on an SSD. Probably 5-8 seconds max.


Same, though mine are maybe 10-15 seconds max.


----------



## leftyguitarjoe

BlackMastodon said:


> Same, though mine are maybe 10-15 seconds max.



SSD guy here as well. Outside cells take longer but are still sub 20 seconds.


----------



## Grand Moff Tim

How long my loading takes seems to be pretty random. Sometimes it'll take ages, and sometimes it'll be instant. I can't make head nor tails of the circumstances, either.


I finished the Railroad ending for the main story a couple days ago, so now I've seen all four different faction endings. Gotta say, I haven't felt any pressing desire to play the game since thing. It might finally have gotten old.

Come on, DLC...


----------



## Vinchester

Cheers guys. This weekend I went and bought myself a 500GB SSD  Will connect it in soon. Thinking of using this as my OS drive but will need to go through a clean Windows install hmm.


----------



## BlackMastodon

Finished the main story line (pretty sure anyway...) last night. Good stuff. 

Don't know if I'll make a new character until full mod support is released with the creation tool, I'm really holding out for a Random Alternate Start mod. And I am for sure never making another settlement on any other character. 

Most importantly, though: WHY WON'T PIPER LOVE ME!?


----------



## Grand Moff Tim

Doing an unarmed playthrough now, because why not. I still have a week and a half of vacation left and f_u_ck all else to do. 

Incidentally, I'm using high-level Luck perks this time around, and they're much more helpful than I was expecting. Moreso than they were with non-melee playstyles, at least. I never really focus too much on Luck, so it's interesting to fool around with that now.


----------



## leftyguitarjoe

This guy has some great weapon mods: Fallout 4 Nexus - Mods and community

and also FLOOR SUPPORTS

Craftable Floor Supports at Fallout 4 Nexus - Mods and community
This guy's other mods are worth looking through too.


----------



## BlackMastodon

I have his craftable pillars mod and it's suuuuuper finicky. Barely works really :\ I think I use a few of his other crafting ones and they're pretty good.


----------



## ferret

This is just insane...


----------



## leftyguitarjoe

BlackMastodon said:


> I have his craftable pillars mod and it's suuuuuper finicky. Barely works really :\ I think I use a few of his other crafting ones and they're pretty good.



Once you get one down you can use the console to edit the XYZ coordinates. That and you can use the place in red hack.


----------



## leftyguitarjoe

Maaaaan. The new update killed my game 

Well, the 40+ mods probably killed my game when the new update came out. I need to turn off autoupdate.


----------



## MajorTom

This is the only game I play on the xbox one pother than Rocksmith, but then I only own those two games.


----------



## Xaios

leftyguitarjoe said:


> Maaaaan. The new update killed my game
> 
> Well, the 40+ mods probably killed my game when the new update came out. I need to turn off autoupdate.



Ooooh, rough.


----------



## leftyguitarjoe

Xaios said:


> Ooooh, rough.



I updated everything and used LOOT to rearrange their load order. All is well.


----------



## Church2224

I got it for Christmas for Xbox One and now I am sitting down and finally playing it. I currently have about 20 hours on it

This game is too damn addicting! I love it. I love what they did with the power armor. You do feel like a walking tank inside of it.


----------



## leftyguitarjoe

Church2224 said:


> I got it for Christmas for Xbox One and now I am sitting down and finally playing it. I currently have about 20 hours on it
> 
> This game is too damn addicting! I love it. I love what they did with the power armor. You do feel like a walking tank inside of it.



I have an INT 10 character that specialized in power armor. You can wear it 100% of the time with the right perks. The scrounger perk makes you find more fusion cores too so thats worth getting.


----------



## Church2224

leftyguitarjoe said:


> I have an INT 10 character that specialized in power armor. You can wear it 100% of the time with the right perks. The scrounger perk makes you find more fusion cores too so thats worth getting.



Ah thanks man, good to know. I am trying to build my character mostly for semi auto rifles and power armor. I have maybe 20 fusion cores right now, so I have enough for what I need. 

Also, how do you get your companions into power armor? Right now I have two sets of T-60 and a set of T-45 I can fit my companions in. Is there a way to do so? Piper and Garvey I know cannot as of now. Right now I might just stick with Danse if they cannot, as he is OP as all hell. And where can you find full suits, including the frames, and the T-51 suits (personal favorite set from the franchise)? I know you can buy pieces all over, but the frames are too expensive, about 3600 caps. 

Also, I think I maybe have used V.A.T.S. maybe three times in the entire game. I find it pretty useless honestly with how much they have improves the combat system.


----------



## Grand Moff Tim

Church2224 said:


> Also, I think I maybe have used V.A.T.S. maybe three times in the entire game. I find it pretty useless honestly with how much they have improves the combat system.




Still useful for melee builds, because melee is still clunky as sh!t.


----------



## MajorTom

One of my classical guitar students is an absolute wizard when it comes to Fallout 4, I've just watched him find all 20 bobble heads for me in about ten minutes, and he didn't even have to cheat and use an online walkthrough or youtube either the little bugger. I hate kids sometimes, especially when they hand me my but on video games.


----------



## leftyguitarjoe

Church2224 said:


> Ah thanks man, good to know. I am trying to build my character mostly for semi auto rifles and power armor. I have maybe 20 fusion cores right now, so I have enough for what I need.
> 
> Also, how do you get your companions into power armor? Right now I have two sets of T-60 and a set of T-45 I can fit my companions in. Is there a way to do so? Piper and Garvey I know cannot as of now. Right now I might just stick with Danse if they cannot, as he is OP as all hell. And where can you find full suits, including the frames, and the T-51 suits (personal favorite set from the franchise)? I know you can buy pieces all over, but the frames are too expensive, about 3600 caps.
> 
> Also, I think I maybe have used V.A.T.S. maybe three times in the entire game. I find it pretty useless honestly with how much they have improves the combat system.



You'll eventually have more fusion cores than you know what to do with. I've never run out, especially with the INT perk that slows their drainage rate. Also invest in the armorer skill for them sweet, sweet upgrades.

Press A on your companion like you're giving them an order then press A again on the power armor and they'll get in.

You'll find frames as you explore. You can pickpocket the cores from enemies if you're good at sneaking and their armor will shut down and eject them. I never bought any, just maintained and upgraded my own.


----------



## UnderTheSign

After like 2,5 months of not playing (didn't know what to do, not much sidequests around and didn't want to continue the main story yet) picked it up again. Had to dig up the railroad so I travelled to that park street station, turned around and saw The Swan charging at me. Luckily I had recently tracked down the crashed UFO and my alien blaster made quick work of him.

2 minutes into the game, thought I was gonna die, didn't. Hurray!


----------



## leftyguitarjoe

DLC announced!!!

https://bethesda.net/#en/events/game.../2016/02/16/77


----------



## Cloudy

leftyguitarjoe said:


> DLC announced!!!
> 
> https://bethesda.net/#en/events/game.../2016/02/16/77



Pit arenas? yessss please. Can I make preston fight raiders for the rest of his life? I hope so.


----------



## Church2224

This^ Preston needs to go to hell...

I want to see Cait and Piper go at it in the pit..


----------



## UnderTheSign

What's that minigun-esque thing being used here btw?


----------



## Sumsar

Is it just me or is the DLC thing a tad too much of the milkmaiden approach? It has only been like 3 months since they released the game so they could easily just have included a lot of this in the game to start with, without asking a ton money more - the game was not cheap to start with.


----------



## dhgrind

its the way of modern video gaming. DLC + in game purchase micro transactions and Pre-order bonuses.

its a way for the video game industry esp on consoles to thrive by generating profit. think about how most games drop in price after the first month and steadily decline until they're bargain bin a year from release. The developers usually spend what seems to be anywhere from 1-3 years depending on genre... its not a glamorous job from what I've looked into.

I felt FO4 tried to dumb down the rpg aspects too much and just made it into a bland shooter... I tried to give a good effort of trying the side quests and optional areas but it all seemed to just be "go here wipe out x"


----------



## Grand Moff Tim

UnderTheSign said:


> What's that minigun-esque thing being used here btw?



It's just a minigun with some upgrades. Looks like the top-tier melee upgrade, and probably the extended barrel.


----------



## Grand Moff Tim

Sumsar said:


> Is it just me or is the DLC thing a tad too much of the milkmaiden approach? It has only been like 3 months since they released the game so they could easily just have included a lot of this in the game to start with, without asking a ton money more - the game was not cheap to start with.



They have to make money. Every time someone buys a used copy, they lose a sale. Every time someone pirates a copy, they lose a sale. They can't very well put an end to piracy or used game stores, so they're looking to make money elsewhere.

I agree that it gets a little silly sometimes (including Bethesda in the past *coughcoughHorseArmorcough*), but it's the name of the game now. It does look like two of the three DLC revealed so far could've at least had parts of their content just included in the vanilla game, but one of them is also (according to them) the largest DLC they've ever done by land mass. That's got me excited, and will give me a reason to pick up the game again for the first time in weeks.


----------



## ferret

DLC is how the industry keeps it's employees producing between game launches. It's very good for the industry and in the end us, because it's helped them break the cycle of firing everyone after a project until they need to rehire them for the next. Some DLC is certainly silly or minor, but it's also optional, you know? 

There's a lot of good articles out there on why DLC is a good thing and some of the issues it solved for the industry, beyond the obvious "keep making money"


----------



## Sumsar

ferret said:


> Some DLC is certainly silly or minor, but it's also optional, you know?



Yeah, It is just that I felt that F4 wasn't that great a game, they could surely had put more content into it. Which they are then doing now, but I feel that this should honestly have been a part of game to start with instead of asking me 60+25+15+5 = 100 $ for a game that should maybe only been 60$ tops to start with .. and then they could do DLCs.

Do you get what I mean? It is like they made 100% of the game, then decided to release 80% of it and then release the last 20% later to push the price up to ridiculous levels. Instead of releasing 100% of the game and then later add more content, so that it kinda got to 120% game.


----------



## Grand Moff Tim

Sumsar said:


> Yeah, It is just that I felt that F4 wasn't that great a game, they could surely had put more content into it. Which they are then doing now, but I feel that this should honestly have been a part of game to start with instead of asking me 60+25+15+5 = 100 $ for a game that should maybe only been 60$ tops to start with .. and then they could do DLCs.
> 
> Do you get what I mean? It is like they made 100% of the game, then decided to release 80% of it and then release the last 20% later to push the price up to ridiculous levels. Instead of releasing 100% of the game and then later add more content, so that it kinda got to 120% game.




It felt like a complete game to me. I have 277 hours in it, and I don't think the thought "This game isn't worth the price" came to my head a single time.

This isn't like some cases where a dev will release a game with on-disc content that's locked until you purchase DLC or something like that. Even if the DLC was started before the vanilla game's release, I really doubt it was already finished and they just set it aside and said "Alright, let's release this later."

Also, I don't know if you've played the DLC for the other Bethesda RPGs, but if the DLC they're about to release is actually the largest they've done, then I'm more than happy to pay extra for it.


----------



## leftyguitarjoe

The robot and arena DLC's are, to me, completely optional. The Maine one, however, looks like its gonna be awesome.

But hey, I have the season pass and will get all the DLC forever for $30.


----------



## ferret

Most DLC begins development after the game goes gold and has been signed off by QA, etc. So the reason it's not in the game at release is simple.... It wasn't done yet. (And was probably worked on under a different budget to boot)


----------



## Church2224

I am actually not going to criticize Bethesda for the DLC coming with FO4, mostly because for me, FO4, like FO3 and new Vegas was a complete game in and of itself. We got a lot with all games from the beginning. Anything on top is just gravy. 

This is not like a lot of games these days where you do not get much at all from the beginning and you have to get every DLC to actually have something.

This game is actually a better value than FO3 for me because by 20 hours I completed the main quest, and by 45 - 50 I had just about everything done. I am only at 36 hours and I have barely gotten into the main story line. Some of that is due to Preston marking settlements to help on my map ...


----------



## Xaios

Anyone in chat over the past couple days has probably seen me post about this. It's done.


----------



## Cloudy

Normally Im quite critical of DLC, I hate what the PC video game industry has become. Its a cesspool of microtransactions, worthless season passes and early access games that never get released. However, I think the way Bethesda is handling this is okay. I'm not thrilled they jacked up the price of the season pass by 20$, but they always seem to put out pretty good DLC. I loved everything in FO3, Skyrim, and FO:NV (technically not Bethesda, but same universe). They've also released a number of free updates now, we're already on version 1.4.


----------



## leftyguitarjoe

Cloudy said:


> Normally Im quite critical of DLC, I hate what the PC video game industry has become. Its a cesspool of microtransactions, worthless season passes and early access games that never get released. However, I think the way Bethesda is handling this is okay. I'm not thrilled they jacked up the price of the season pass by 20$, but they always seem to put out pretty good DLC. I loved everything in FO3, Skyrim, and FO:NV (technically not Bethesda, but same universe). They've also released a number of free updates now, we're already on version 1.4.



I'll continue to trust some companies like Bethesda and From because their DLC is always spot on. From Mournhold to Dawnguard, Bethesda's been on point. (So long as you look past that horse armor haha.)


----------



## Five Ten

leftyguitarjoe said:


> I'll continue to trust some companies like Bethesda and From because their DLC is always spot on. From Mournhold to Dawnguard, Bethesda's been on point. (So long as you look past that horse armor haha.)



Bethesda has generally been really good with DLC, I agree. While horse armor might have been a weird move, Oblivion also had Shivering Isles which was a damned good DLC/Expansion. Knights of the Nine was also pretty cool, albeit not quite as nice as Shivering Isles. All of their Morrowind and Fallout content was great too. I have high hopes for even the smaller DLC's coming out from them.


----------



## IChuckFinleyI

I like to think of Bethesda as the TOOL of game developers. They generally pretty quiet about things. They don't constantly put stuff out there other devs do. They like to take their time with it. So when they do finally release their new game, it ends up being worth the wait.... just like TOOL


----------



## UnderTheSign

Realised last week I forgot to snag the DLC last-minute. Bummed. Now I gotta pay extra I guess...


----------



## stevexc




----------



## leftyguitarjoe

Came here to post that haha.

It looks much more involved than I thought it was gonna be. I'm so pumped for another Bethesda DLC cycle.


----------



## mikernaut

hmmm not seeing the DLC anywhere yet in the Playstation store, get it together Sony/Bethesda.


----------



## stevexc

mikernaut said:


> hmmm not seeing the DLC anywhere yet in the Playstation store, get it together Sony/Bethesda.



Tuesday afternoon for Sony NA due to their store update schedule. It's 100% not Bethesda in this case.

/pcmasterrace


----------



## leftyguitarjoe

The DLC is neat. Somehow my mods didnt break it, so thats cool. The quest is pretty short but fun. The level of robot customization is insane. Now that Codsworth is a hulking behemoth death machine, I actually have a reason to use him.


----------



## cwhitey2

leftyguitarjoe said:


> The DLC is neat. Somehow my mods didnt break it, so thats cool. The quest is pretty short but fun. The level of robot customization is insane. Now that Codsworth is a hulking behemoth death machine, I actually have a reason to use him.



Looking forward to this when I get home!


----------



## Chokey Chicken

Aw, ..... Completely blanked that the dlc was out now. Gonna see what's up right now.


----------



## stevexc

My game's only crashed 3 times, but I managed to get all the way to the start of the DLC content! Almost!


----------



## IChuckFinleyI

Still at work... really want to hop back in the Common Wealth with some new stuff.


----------



## BrainArt

I just started playing the DLC (haven't even finished the main questline, I got bored of RPGs for a while and have dedicated most of my gaming time to NBA2k16).

I've found that for me,


Spoiler



Ada is a useless piece of ....


. Being able to modify robot companions is going to be sick, though.


----------



## Chokey Chicken

I had to force start the quest because it didn't trigger on the one save file I wanted to use. Only played a tiny bit, and watched the wife play a bit more. Gotta say, for a rinky dink little $10 DLC, it seems really well put together. I feel its worth the money at this point. 

My codsworth is a fvckin baller. And by that I mean he's literally a ball on tank treads and my wife and I giggled at him uncontrolably.


----------



## Cloudy

Totally forgot the DLC released! Ill need to buy the season pass soon.


----------



## cwhitey2

I'm about 2 hours into the DLC and I think it's AWESOME so far!


----------



## maliciousteve

Quite an enjoyable DLC though I do wish it was longer. Story line was way too short for me.


----------



## leftyguitarjoe

I cant leave the mechanist's lair without the game crashing. It seems I spoke too soon about my mods not breaking the game


----------



## leftyguitarjoe

Survival mode is out! I'm doing a fresh install then trying it out.


----------



## xvultures

maliciousteve said:


> Quite an enjoyable DLC though I do wish it was longer. Story line was way too short for me.



I felt the same way. I stalled the story and did a lot of sidequests and exploring. I think I did damn near everything and came back to beat the story in maybe 2-3 weeks. I want moar.


----------



## leftyguitarjoe

Mods dont work with the survival beta. Looks like I'm not playing till the full version comes out.


----------



## stevexc

I love the part in the survival mode where the game (by design) doesn't save unless you sleep and then crashes more or less just as you're about to go to sleep after a very long day exploring.


----------



## Grand Moff Tim

The creation kit's out in the wild in beta form. There are already some mods made with it trickling out.


----------



## QuantumCybin

I feel like there's something I'm missing. I played the sh!t out of fallout 3, even more so with New Vegas (God that game was great, definitely one of my favorites of all time). I've had Fallout 4 since launch day and I think I put maybe 30 hours in....its just not hooking me in. Am I not approaching the game the right way?? Don't get me wrong, the world is awesome, incredibly detailed and the setting is so cool, but at its core...its not engaging me. I don't know what to do. I felt this way about The Phantom Pain. Literally couldn't get past the 30 hour mark.


----------



## Señor Voorhees

I dunno, new Vegas was the weakest for me. It was essentially just a circular pathway with one direction blocked by hordes of deathclaws and cazadors, and the other way had legit invisible blocks preventing you from going over hills. 

3 and 4 both feel great though. I think 4 actually did the best at capturing that old FO1-2 Vibe, especially visually.


----------



## maliciousteve

You're not alone. I played Fallout 3 constantly and would still play it up until last year. However with Fallout 4 I've done the main storyline and most of the side quests and now I've left it. I won't be playing it until Far Harbour is released. Like you, there's something I can't put my finger on that makes it difficult to lose yourself in it like with Fallout 3.


----------



## QuantumCybin

Señor Voorhees;4573288 said:


> I dunno, new Vegas was the weakest for me. It was essentially just a circular pathway with one direction blocked by hordes of deathclaws and cazadors, and the other way had legit invisible blocks preventing you from going over hills.
> 
> 3 and 4 both feel great though. I think 4 actually did the best at capturing that old FO1-2 Vibe, especially visually.



I think part of why I liked NV more was it had a better storyline. I know Obsidian made it (ironically, I much preferred the story in KOTOR II over the first KOTOR....I think Obsidian just has more talented writers, honestly), but like most games running on a Bethesda engine, I can overlook the bugs or weird mechanics for the immersion. Sadly, I just can't get immersed in FO4. I'll have to really sit down and give it one more serious effort before I just give up on it like The Phantom Pain.


----------



## BlackMastodon

Since I finished the main story I haven't had any desire to go back, try different builds, and get the other endings. I keep hearing that melee is absolutely broken in this game with VATS so I don't even want to try that, and the settlement building is basically pointless in my opinion. Don't get me wrong, I used to get lost in it for hours making settlements but it just doesn't really add anything to the actual gameplay as far as I can tell. Unless you build the mortars at every settlement you take and use them often. Not to mention settlement management in the vanilla game is a giant pain. I had to try to organize my settlers based on outfits and hats. I'll come back to it after some more DLC pops up, I'm sure, but for now I don't even want to boot it up.


----------



## Señor Voorhees

QuantumCybin said:


> I think part of why I liked NV more was it had a better storyline. I know Obsidian made it (ironically, I much preferred the story in KOTOR II over the first KOTOR....I think Obsidian just has more talented writers, honestly), but like most games running on a Bethesda engine, I can overlook the bugs or weird mechanics for the immersion. Sadly, I just can't get immersed in FO4. I'll have to really sit down and give it one more serious effort before I just give up on it like The Phantom Pain.



NV wasn't bad, and it did a lot of cool things. I just didn't care much for the sprawling nothingness that was the map. I adored the whole factions thing, and gameplay wise it was certainly more fleshed out than three.

I just couldn't get too lost in it because there was just so little there. Having that huge "off limits" sort of side of the map was rediculous. It really did feel like half of the entire map was dedicated to a field full of nothing and deathclaws. The dlc was all pretty darn good though, and added plenty of time to an already large game.


----------



## MajorTom

So I have bought both DLC's, Automation and Wasteland Workbench or whatever they are called, I have found all the bobble heads, my character is either level 72 or 73 - I'll put up a screen shot later, and I'm still below 30% completion.

I really am taking my time and savoring this game, but then again I only own two games on the Xbox One, Fallout 4, and Rocksmith 2014 - three if you count the code that they gave you to download Fallout 3 when you bought Fallout 4 on launch night.

So as you can see, I'm a seriously hardcore player that spends every waking minute playing the Xbox One, so much so that I have thumbs that not only put Arnold Schwarzenegger, but make him look puny.


----------



## leftyguitarjoe

I've been holding off on playing until they finish the GECK and Far Harbor. Words cant describe how much I'm looking forward to a heavily modded survival run geared towards extreme immersion.

I have 160 in the game and have only beaten the main story once  I like it better than the previous games because it simply looks and plays better. Bethesda has never been about the story. Its about exploring a vast and beautiful world and Fallout 4 nails it. 

And you can have a John Cleese robot follow you around and call you by your real name. How awesome is that?


----------



## MajorTom

leftyguitarjoe said:


> I've been holding off on playing until they finish the GECK and Far Harbor. Words cant describe how much I'm looking forward to a heavily modded survival run geared towards extreme immersion.
> 
> I have 160 in the game and have only beaten the main story once  I like it better than the previous games because it simply looks and plays better. Bethesda has never been about the story. Its about exploring a vast and beautiful world and Fallout 4 nails it.
> 
> And you can have a John Cleese robot follow you around and call you by your real name. How awesome is that?



Thanks for the spoiler dude, I've haven't started any of the DLC yet, now I feel like I've wasted almost £10.00 buy them both.


----------



## Grand Moff Tim

He didn't say anything about the DLC...


----------



## Jarmake

MajorTom said:


> Thanks for the spoiler dude, I've haven't started any of the DLC yet, now I feel like I've wasted almost £10.00 buy them both.



Wat?


----------



## leftyguitarjoe

Maybe he doesnt realize Codsworth is voiced by Cleese and can say a bunch of names from the start of the game.


----------



## stevexc

leftyguitarjoe said:


> Maybe he doesnt realize Codsworth is voiced by Cleese



Voiced by Stephen Russell (also the voice of Nick, and Harold in FO3) actually, but a solid Cleese-like voice for sure!


----------



## leftyguitarjoe

stevexc said:


> Voiced by Stephen Russell (also the voice of Nick, and Harold in FO3) actually, but a solid Cleese-like voice for sure!



Oh wow you're right. I was positive it was Cleese. That dude is spot on.


----------



## MajorTom

leftyguitarjoe said:


> Maybe he doesnt realize Codsworth is voiced by Cleese and can say a bunch of names from the start of the game.



No I don't have a clue who any of the voice actors are for any of the Fallout games, so I wrongly assumed that he was talking about something specific to the DLC.


----------



## ferret

BlackMastodon said:


> Not to mention settlement management in the vanilla game is a giant pain. I had to try to organize my settlers based on outfits and hats.



THIS at least is fixed now. Settlers show their job when you hover them.


----------



## Xaios

So yeah, my little Graygarden casa has been upgraded to full-blown Graygarden Castle:
































Rejiggering the inside currently, will show it off later.

I did have to use console commands to raise the settlement piece cap, alas, but all things considered, it really hasn't changed that much, because some of the optimizations they've made have allowed me to cut away some of the cobbled together stuff for more functional parts.


----------



## leftyguitarjoe

I like the smaller settlement areas like that where you're forced to build up and get creative.


----------



## ferret

If you really want to get fancy, continuing going up  You can build on top of the highway.


----------



## Xaios

I just threw this on Reddit, figured I'd share it here as well. Every time I get a weapon that I decide to add to my arsenal, I try to give it a name that is both whimsical and accurately describes both how it works and how effective it is.

So, without further ado:

First, my go-to weapon for crawling around dark places, particularly ghoul-infested locations.

Second, when I need something that packs a bit more loathing, will often make you wish you were dead even when you're not and will sometimes even drag your mother into it, I reach for this.

I have two guns that I use for sniping purposes:

The first is soft-spoken but extremely pointed and will often lay waste to the psyche of any human with the requisite modicum of intellect necessary to understand it.

However, when dealing with creatures who don't respond to a quality verbal chastisement, I dispense with the virtues of subtlety and go with a weapon that has absolutely unrivaled killing power from any range.

Finally, the last weapon I carry around on my person is more of an "oh $#!7 button." When you need to inflict mass casualties on a large group of people and cause a massive amount of directionless carnage, accept no substitutes.


----------



## Grand Moff Tim

If you want to get even more creative with naming, you can actually use html. You can't change the font color, but you can use bold or italics.


----------



## Xaios

Grand Moff Tim said:


> If you want to get even more creative with naming, you can actually use html. You can't change the font color, but you can use bold or italics.



Yeah, I'd heard that. Unfortunately there's an imposed character limit of I believe 26, and even the smallest HTML tags use 7 characters between the opening and closing tags. Doesn't leave much room for creativity.


----------



## Grand Moff Tim

I'm currently working on an uber stealth build, and all I had been doing was doing random Settlement quests to grind my level and make new workshops all over the map, and the first few missions for the Railroad so I could get Deliverer and the Ballistic Weave mod. 

I had been keeping my settlements fairly simple, building only the bare minimum for a successful settlement in most cases (except for the hour I spent trying to make a building at Outpost Zimonja that looked like a giant cock-n-balls, which I scrapped because I wasn't happy with the end result ). However, on the Railroad quest where they send you to a random settlement to clear it and set up another Railroad HQ, the random settlement they sent me to was Spectacle Island.

I mean come on.

How am I supposed to _not_ go overboard with the largest settlement area in the game?

Taking advantage of the concrete building assets the newest DLC added, which I friggin' _love,_ I decided I would make a large compound. I wanted it to look like a fortress and/or prison, with large walls and a metal grate ceiling completely enclosing the actual settlement buildings. I only have the shells so far and I've almost hit the piece count limit (which is saying something, for Spectacle Island ), so I'll have to do some cheating to give me some more wiggle room before I can furnish and light it.

Anyway, here's what I've got so far.

Exterior shot:







Exterior 2, showing the only entrance:







Interior, showing two apartment blocks and the central tower. The blocks will be for residences, obviously, but I'm not sure what I'll do with the tower. Maybe high-end residences, maybe office spaces or recreation areas, I don't know.







Interior 2, showing what will be the workshop/vendor building, with a clinic on the 3rd floor:







Entrance to the area under the floor of the compound:







...which leads to a muttfruit orchard beneath the compound (hence the grates in the floor above it, to let in sunlight):








Sooooo yeah. I was up until 1AM making a damned settlement.  I'm happy with it so far, though. Today I'll put up some defensive turrets around the exterior, and then start furnishing and lighting it.


----------



## Xaios

Nice!

Far Harbor trailer:


----------



## UnderTheSign

Reminds me of that island in FO3, what was it callled again? They had that cult thing going on as well.


----------



## Spicypickles

Point Lookout.


----------



## Grand Moff Tim

So I joined the BoS today, and got a bit of an adorable surprise when I went to be sworn in by Elder Maxson. You know how he makes you stand there with that group and listen to his dumb speech? Well I had Dogmeat as my follower for that part, and towards the end of the speech, Dogmeat went in front of Maxson and got back on his hind legs like he was standing at attention. 

I had no idea that was going to happen, and I really wish I'd have thought to take a screen grab. Sadly, I was wandering around the office and shooting the beer bottles off of the tables throughout the speech, so I didn't notice he was doing it until the very last second. 

I love that even after 300+ hours in the game, I'm still seeing random little things I never noticed before.


----------



## jacksonguitar1111

Xaios said:


> Nice!
> 
> Far Harbor trailer:





Looks actually really nice. Finished the game on the weekend. I have to say that I enjoyed Fallout 3 more than Fallout 4


----------



## ferret

Because deathclaws weren't bad enough.


----------



## Xaios

jacksonguitar1111 said:


> Looks actually really nice. Finished the game on the weekend. I have to say that I enjoyed Fallout 3 more than Fallout 4



Eh, games are like that. Personally I think Fallout 3 is the worst of the Fallout games (aside From Fallout: Brotherhood of Steel on consoles, but let's just pretend that doesn't exist), and I've enjoyed Fallout 4 far, *far* more.


----------



## leftyguitarjoe

Xaios said:


> Eh, games are like that. Personally I think Fallout 3 is the worst of the Fallout games (aside From Fallout: Brotherhood of Steel on consoles, but let's just pretend that doesn't exist), and I've enjoyed Fallout 4 far, *far* more.



Yeah. 3 will have its place in my heart, but 4 is awesome. Survival mode is proving to be exactly what I wanted.


----------



## leftyguitarjoe

I've been playing survival with this mod because I'm a masochist. It makes the game so intense.

War Of The Commonwealth - Spawns at Fallout 4 Nexus - Mods and community


----------



## Grand Moff Tim

Every now and then when I start a new settlement, I start building straight up to see how high I can go before I end up out of the settlement area. Usually the number of floors is in the 5 to 7 range, but sometimes it's a little higher.

And sometimes it's _a lot_ higher.








That's a friggin' _twenty story_ tower at Abernathy Farms. At first I just wanted to see how high I could go, but once I found out it was that damned high, I figured I might as well do something with it.

First I just made a huge pillar with no real function in mind. 

Then, I put a spiral staircase going all the way to the top. 

Next, I thought I'd see how it'd look if the pillar also spiraled along with the staircase, and liked it enough to keep it that way. 

Finally, I decided to make an observation platform / sleeping area at the top. There are windows all around it that are lined with tables and chairs, and the middle has several rows of beds for the settlers.

And yes, I did run electricity all the way to the top (from a generator I put on the roof of the Abernathy house ). The interior of the staircase is lit all the way up, and there are lights around the interior perimeter of the viewing platform. If I remember, I'll try to take some night time shots.

And no, I don't have any semblance of a social life, since that was the inevitable next question.


----------



## UnderTheSign

I still can't built for chit in fallout. Any tips on how to make placement etc easier?


----------



## leftyguitarjoe

UnderTheSign said:


> I still can't built for chit in fallout. Any tips on how to make placement etc easier?



Concrete foundations clip into the ground, allowing you to level large areas.

Are you on PC? If so, there are some mods that help a bunch.


----------



## UnderTheSign

leftyguitarjoe said:


> Concrete foundations clip into the ground, allowing you to level large areas.
> 
> Are you on PC? If so, there are some mods that help a bunch.


Yeah I'm on PC. Which ones are good to have? I had a few mods in FO3 and FO:NV to make life easier but so far don't feel like I've needed it in 4.


----------



## Grand Moff Tim

Foundations definitely help. If you don't have all the expansions, you'll have to use the concrete foundation in the "Wood" building material section, under "Floors." That's also where to find the piece you need to add a second floor, since that requires a piece completely different from a roof or the normal floor pieces.

Strangely, the option for an internal Staircase is actually in the wooden floors section, too, and _not_ the wooden stairs section. If you want to build up without having to put stairs all over the outside walls, the internal ones are the way to go. They can create weird gaps in the floors/ceilings, but you can just fill those in with a thin/flat roof piece.


----------



## leftyguitarjoe

Anyone else check out Far Harbor yet? I'm trying to but my only save is on survival and I have a super long walk to it


----------



## BrainArt

I'm getting ready to. I started the quest for it, but have sidetracked off on other things, as I normally do.


I was debating on leaving it alone for a while, because I am doing a lot of back-end things for a YouTube channel, and I am definitely planning on a modded playthrough.


----------



## stevexc

I've been having a lot of fun in Far Harbor. Not super far into it, but there's some hilarious sidequests. The Hotel one is great so far, look for a Mr Handy just outside town to start that.


----------



## crystallake

Just finished installing Far Harbor. I'll dip into it tonight.


----------



## leftyguitarjoe

As someone playing on survival mode, let me say that Far Harbor is pretty big 

Its a really great addon with a pretty cool story and lots of neat places to explore.








Exploring with Nick and his Vin power armor


----------



## Grand Moff Tim

Spoiler



That giant hermit crab though


----------



## leftyguitarjoe

Grand Moff Tim said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> That giant hermit crab though





Spoiler



Dude, the Red Death


----------



## Grand Moff Tim

Holy sh!t, the puzzle/tower defense-style quest for Arcadia/Children of Atom is the most tedious [email protected] thing I've done in ages. Ugh. It was interesting at first, but it went on twice as long as it really needed to.


----------



## Xaios

leftyguitarjoe said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> Dude, the Red Death



Goddamn those things are crazy. I have The Last Minute, and usually 1 shot things like death claws and super mutant behemoths. So I find a one of those ....ers setting in a van and decide, "hey, let's see how tough this thing really is." Pull out my gauss rifle and fire.

After 5 shots it was still at half health. I had to whip out the plasma rifle in order to finish it off because it was getting uncomfortably close and sending its spawn at me.


----------



## Grand Moff Tim

Xaios said:


> Goddamn those things are crazy. I have The Last Minute, and usually 1 shot things like death claws and super mutant behemoths. So I find a one of those ....ers setting in a van and decide, "hey, let's see how tough this thing really is." Pull out my gauss rifle and fire.
> 
> After 5 shots it was still at half health. I had to whip out the plasma rifle in order to finish it off because it was getting uncomfortably close and sending its spawn at me.



I killed them with Deliverer . 10mm is all you need with the right specs, son.


----------



## leftyguitarjoe

Xaios said:


> Goddamn those things are crazy. I have The Last Minute, and usually 1 shot things like death claws and super mutant behemoths. So I find a one of those ....ers setting in a van and decide, "hey, let's see how tough this thing really is." Pull out my gauss rifle and fire.
> 
> After 5 shots it was still at half health. I had to whip out the plasma rifle in order to finish it off because it was getting uncomfortably close and sending its spawn at me.



I'm talking about the quest you do with the Mariner.


----------



## UnderTheSign

Has anyone seen the fanmade Nuka Break short series? The pilot was mediocre at best, season 1 was pretty alright and season 2 so far (only got 25 minutes in or so before work) looks solid. The Red Star episode is also pretty good. It's all on YouTube so I'd recommend anyone who likes fallout to check it out.


----------



## Fraz666

I'm a big fan of the Fallout series and I'm sorry to debut here with a stupid question:
how do I begin Far Harbor?
I downloaded it and it appears in the add-on list, but when I'm in game nothing happens....
(Xbox One, season pass)
with Automatron everything went well.... I was at 98% of the game


----------



## Hemorrhage

Everyone keeps on saying I should take Nick with me to Far Harbor or I lose something. I am a sworn lone wandered, does anyone know what will I actually miss if I don't roll with the mechanic bastard?


----------



## Hemorrhage

Fraz666 said:


> I'm a big fan of the Fallout series and I'm sorry to debut here with a stupid question:
> how do I begin Far Harbor?
> I downloaded it and it appears in the add-on list, but when I'm in game nothing happens....
> (Xbox One, season pass)
> with Automatron everything went well.... I was at 98% of the game



I think you had to do a prequest started by Nick or his assistant.


----------



## cwhitey2

I totally forgot Far Harbor was coming out until I started Fallout last night 

I plan on playing that when I get home tonight


----------



## leftyguitarjoe

Hemorrhage said:


> Everyone keeps on saying I should take Nick with me to Far Harbor or I lose something. I am a sworn lone wandered, does anyone know what will I actually miss if I don't roll with the mechanic bastard?



Take Nick.


----------



## crystallake

leftyguitarjoe said:


> Take Nick.



Yea, I recommend taking Nick. You learn a lot more of his past with him along.


----------



## Grand Moff Tim

I didn't take Nick for the same reason dude mentioned: I went there with a build that's pure Lone Wanderer, so I can get those sweet, sweet, Lone Wanderer perks.

Well, that's not strictly true, since I do have Dogmeat with me. For whatever reason, Dogmeat doesn't count as a follower for the purposes of the Lone Wanderer perk.

I'll try to bring Nick with me next time I play through it, though. I'm trying to think of an excuse to do a power armor playthrough, but I can't think of a combat style I haven't done yet to use with it. Well, except big guns, but ammo is so scarce for that that I'm not sure I want to.


----------



## stevexc

Grand Moff Tim said:


> I didn't take Nick for the same reason dude mentioned: I went there with a build that's pure Lone Wanderer, so I can get those sweet, sweet, Lone Wanderer perks.
> 
> Well, that's not strictly true, since I do have Dogmeat with me. For whatever reason, Dogmeat doesn't count as a follower for the purposes of the Lone Wanderer perk.
> 
> I'll try to bring Nick with me next time I play through it, though. I'm trying to think of an excuse to do a power armor playthrough, but I can't think of a combat style I haven't done yet to use with it. Well, except big guns, but ammo is so scarce for that that I'm not sure I want to.



PUNCHING.

Or take the find-extra-ammo perk.


----------



## Grand Moff Tim

stevexc said:


> PUNCHING.



Most unarmed weapons can't be worn with power armor.



stevexc said:


> Or take the find-extra-ammo perk.



Now there's an idea.


----------



## Grand Moff Tim

...aaaaaaand that's what I did. Gonna be a power armored, heavy-gun-totin' hard ass. No sneaking for me this time around. I'm also grabbing the perks that make FCs last longer, since I don't have too many early in game.


----------



## cwhitey2

So I started the new DLC and remembered seeing where someone said bring Nick...sounds good in theory, but I have no idea where he is now 

Not at my main towns, not at his office...I cannot think for the life of me where he is.


----------



## jacksonguitar1111

Has anyone finished the new DLC?


----------



## leftyguitarjoe

jacksonguitar1111 said:


> Has anyone finished the new DLC?



Yeah, on survival mode. Its great!


----------



## Hemorrhage

Fallout 4: How to Find Lost Companions and Settlers, Dogmeat Included - Page 4 of 4


cwhitey2 said:


> So I started the new DLC and remembered seeing where someone said bring Nick...sounds good in theory, but I have no idea where he is now
> 
> Not at my main towns, not at his office...I cannot think for the life of me where he is.


----------



## Hemorrhage

leftyguitarjoe said:


> Take Nick.





crystallake said:


> Yea, I recommend taking Nick. You learn a lot more of his past with him along.



Dudes. Not helping. I want to know what will I miss, is it just lore?  If its spoilers PM me.


----------



## BrainArt

I took Piper with me, because I hadn't even heard of the Nick thing until I saw it in this thread. I tend to live under a rock when I game.


----------



## crystallake

jacksonguitar1111 said:


> Has anyone finished the new DLC?



Finished it up the other day. Probably put 25 hours into it, as I did a lot of exploring and side quests. Overall, I really enjoyed it. Definitely made the season pass worthwhile.


----------



## Grand Moff Tim

I've done the DLC twice now, once with Nick and once without. It was definitely more interesting with him in tow. Overall it's a pretty fun DLC, though if I had any complaint it'd be that none of the new loot is all the great. The Marine armor is pretty cool, but only if you wanted something that's a step between combat armor and power armor.

I'm currently doing an unarmed/hand-to-hand tank playthrough, and it's simultaneously the most challenging and most hilarious one I've done so far. It's rough because I take a lot of damage while not really being able to dish out as much as I could with some of the higher-powered weapons in the game. I'm not doing it sneaky-sneak style, either, so it's all without any sneak damage bonuses.

On the other hand, the kill animations for unarmed are pretty hilarious, especially when they conflict with the physics of the game itself, haha. I uppercut a raider at the top of one of the outdoor towers on top of the Corvega factory, and he went sailing ass-over-teakettle over the railing and down five floors to the ground. I don't think I've laughed so hard while playing FO4 before.


----------



## Grand Moff Tim

I just killed Swan with some bladed brass knuckles. No sneak bonuses. I'm probably a bit more proud of myself than I should be.


----------



## Stealth7

More DLC for FO4, FO Shelter is coming to PC and Skyrim Remastered!


----------



## UnderTheSign

The buildy stuff looks fun and I usually hate building. And Nuka World?!?!?!


----------



## Grand Moff Tim

Add a Mirelurk Queen to the list of baddies I've punched to death. I'm starting to feel a little OP, if I'm honest.


----------



## leftyguitarjoe

I got into the contraptions beta. I'll fire it up today and let you guys know whats up.


----------



## leftyguitarjoe

Update on the beta: the new parts wont show up


----------



## Xaios

leftyguitarjoe said:


> Update on the beta: the new parts wont show up



That's about on par with every beta I've ever participated in...

(Not just Fallout, a fair few games over time.)


----------



## ImNotAhab

Was anyone else a little disappointed by the game? I mean I did enjoy it on the whole but but it had some issues that held it back to being a good game as opposed to a great game.

Good points:
Art direction/style/Graphics. Loved the look of the world
Companion side quests especially Nick Valentine 
Diverse world and locations

Bad Points:
Weak main story and many weak missions. No real god tier missions (think thief's elder scrolls guild heist from oblivion)
Settlement and building related tasks are not enjoyable. I found that it was really forced on you.
Radiant quests.
Character animation and movements, yikes. Party like it's 1999.


This is all just my opinion but I would like to know if anyone else shares a similar sentiment?


On a side note I'm glad that the mentioned the TES-VI is a long way off. I hope the get their engine up to par and maybe get some new blood to help write better stories and missions.


----------



## BlackMastodon

ImNotAhab said:


> Was anyone else a little disappointed by the game? I mean I did enjoy it on the whole but but it had some issues that held it back to being a good game as opposed to a great game.
> 
> Good points:
> Art direction/style/Graphics. Loved the look of the world
> Companion side quests especially Nick Valentine
> Diverse world and locations
> 
> Bad Points:
> Weak main story and many weak missions. No real god tier missions (think thief's elder scrolls guild heist from oblivion)
> Settlement and building related tasks are not enjoyable. I found that it was really forced on you.
> Radiant quests.
> Character animation and movements, yikes. Party like it's 1999.
> 
> 
> This is all just my opinion but I would like to know if anyone else shares a similar sentiment?
> 
> 
> On a side note I'm glad that the mentioned the TES-VI is a long way off. I hope the get their engine up to par and maybe get some new blood to help write better stories and missions.


I didn't mind the main story, but I also felt like I had no reason to go back to playing once I finished it, not until I want to start a new character and try the 2 other outcomes of the story anyway.

I agree with you on settlement building, it is forced on you, next to completely useless aside from being a time sink, and pretty rough to use without some mods.

I still haven't come back to any of the DLC and figure I'll do it all in one swoop when i go back to a new character. I can probably shave off a lot of time if I just focus on the story missions and not waste dozens of hours on settlement building.


----------



## ferret

If I told you I have nearly 200 hours into the game and have yet to do any DLC OR the main quest (Never been to Diamond City), what would you think?


----------



## leftyguitarjoe

ferret said:


> If I told you I have nearly 200 hours into the game and have yet to do any DLC OR the main quest (Never been to Diamond City), what would you think?



200 hours and I've beaten the main quest once. I like walking around and shooting stuff.


----------



## Chokey Chicken

ImNotAhab said:


> Bad Points:
> Weak main story and many weak missions. No real god tier missions (think thief's elder scrolls guild heist from oblivion)
> Settlement and building related tasks are not enjoyable. I found that it was really forced on you.
> Radiant quests.
> Character animation and movements, yikes. Party like it's 1999.



The missions overall were a little weak. Short lived, too. There never seem to be truly engaging stories, or even lengthy ones. Oblivion seems to be the last game in Bethesda's open world RPG catalog that had some truly in depth quests. I remember in Skyrim just sort of bumbling haphazardly through the Companions quests and being surprised when it was over so soon. I felt it was a tad bit of a let down, and was even more bummed out to find out that the main quest/all other faction quests were pretty much just as short and unfulfilling. It was just a bit of a bummer, and that carries over into Fallout 4. There's a lot of content overall if you want to do most things in the game, but if you're legit role playing you end up getting sucked out of it much more quickly. Still, the general gameplay is still fun and I have wasted many hours on the game. I just haven't been able to stick to one "role" for too long before I'd run into unavoidable barriers forcing me out of the characters mindframe.

Perhaps a bit nit picky, but I also didn't like the fact that a family was chosen for you/forced upon you as a part of the main game. Kind of hard for me to play the role of a lesbian who dislikes the idea of having children when I'm forced to have a husband who impregnated me and I'm bumbling around the wasteland crying about "where my son is." Perhaps easier for some to not care about, but as a lesbian who has no desire to have kids IRL, it's a tad jarring to not be able to roll said character in a game made by a company that generally makes things like that totally up to the player. It doesn't outright take the fun out of it for me, but it's a something I noticed straight away. Doesn't help that you can just bum rush out of the vault, moping out your dead husband, straight into the arms of Cait, Piper, or Curie. It's just weird. 

As for the settlement building, that's absolutely debatable. I personally love the idea of it. I'm impatient though, so scrounging up a bunch of junk to build stuff isn't for me. I cheat, and build amazing things, then don't feel like I deserve the outcome. My wife, on the other hand, is very meticulous. She hordes junk like it's nobodies business. She spends hours upon hours building settlements, and they are amazing. She builds things that look like they belong within the game; things that look as if they were built into the vanilla game. She builds crazy cool and fully functioning towns, and they make me envious that they're not in my game. lol The best part about it though, is that if you don't like it, you really don't need to do it to any real extent. A few points require you to do a small bit of tinkering around, but the requirements are negligible. I think it's fantastic that they implemented it for those who would like it, but didn't force it as a main point for those who couldn't care any less.

Radiant quests are a tad boring, but it does give you incentive to move around the map once you've completed a large chunk of the game. I neither like nor hate them. They're just there.

Animation in these games is always a let down. They serve their purpose, but a lot of it is just stale. I doubt that will change much in the future. Bethesda games aren't ever really cinematic in any way, and I doubt that will change. The games are fun though, and that does trump the not-so-top tier graphics (including animations) less of an issue though.




> On a side note I'm glad that the mentioned the TES-VI is a long way off. I hope the get their engine up to par and maybe get some new blood to help write better stories and missions.



I wouldn't really count on it. I'm willing to bet the next TES game will be insanely great fun, but I wouldn't hold out hope that they won't just have a buggy engine with stiff animations. I do hope they focus more on more involved stories for the quests though. Great questlines are still absolutely possible in the newer games... For whatever reason though, they seem to want to to a bunch of small bits of content that equals one huge piece of content.


----------



## BlackMastodon

Don't get me wrong, I spent 120 hours on my 1 play through I think and spent a lot of it getting sucked into the settlement building. I definitely enjoy it, but I just wish there was more of an in-game benefit to doing it. The only one I can think of it having the mortar strikes and calling in back up from the Minutemen. I think the abruptness of the ending just made me feel like all the settlement building was for nothing except for bragging rights, which unless someone sees the settlements themself, isn't even worth it.

Also Piper never wanted to get with me so f**k this game, 0/10.


----------



## PunkBillCarson

Been using almost entirely pure melee with the exception of some explosives. Bad part is, optimizing a melee build can detract from Lockpicking/Hacker skills which will bar you from a quite a few goodies along the way. Good news is, if you scavenge all the ammo you find when you kill ...., you basically almost get stimpacks entirely free from Trashcan Carla, because that ammo will more than pay for it. It make take a little while to get enough, but it's worth it. Using a Heavy upgraded Sledgehammer, doing 159 damage. One shotting most things except Mirelurk Queen and things of that nature. Quite enjoying Melee as it's the closest thing I'm getting to Skyrim remastered until October.


----------



## UnderTheSign

FO4 50% off on Steam.

And for some reason its getting a lot of negative reviews lately. Man, people are nitpicky


----------



## BlackMastodon

The Steam crowd is f*cking ridiculous when it comes to the reviews. As soon as there's more than one DLC they get their pitchforks out and start dragging the average rating down as far as they can. If I ever take the ratings on there into consideration I take it with a heaping pile of salt and read a good mix of good and bad, but usually I just check review sites for more objective opinions.


----------



## Fraz666

230 hours.
then I installed some mods (with a good rep).
a crash, so a restart of the game.
ALL the old saves are lost.
I can still play from the 230th hour, but the saves are marked with a [M] and I can't finish some achievements 

life is darker now


----------



## leftyguitarjoe

Fraz666 said:


> 230 hours.
> then I installed some mods (with a good rep).
> a crash, so a restart of the game.
> ALL the old saves are lost.
> I can still play from the 230th hour, but the saves are marked with a [M] and I can't finish some achievements
> 
> life is darker now



mods > achievements.


I installed mods as soon as they started coming out. And hey, starting a new game is really fun.


----------



## ferret

What's that? You wished you could make bunk beds, and your settlers actually use them?

Say no more fam.

http://www.nexusmods.com/fallout4/mods/20697/

Please download, try and endorse


----------

